# Euro 2016 (Football)



## Lucy Hamilton

So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.

I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.

The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.

Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.

UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com

Edited for spelling error.


----------



## Toro

I've ordered tickets to Ireland v Sweden.  I hope they get to my hotel on time.


----------



## Old Yeller

I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.


----------



## Old Yeller

Sorry.  Edit not work for me. keypad one finger touch type.  Cannot highlight cut paste redo.  Copa America .....not Coos


----------



## Hossfly

Deutschland über alles


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> I've ordered tickets to Ireland v Sweden.  I hope they get to my hotel on time.



Hopefully your tickets will arrive today, the maximum would be Midday Monday. 

Probably going to take several hours to get into all of the Stadia due to the crazy security.

Ireland vs Sweden, if Ireland can't at least get a point from that match, then I think they'll already be sunk as the others in Group E are Italy and Belgium.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.



We've been watching some of the Copa America.

As always supporting Argentina who play Saturday against Panama, Argentina should win. The other match is Chile vs Bolivia, Chile are an excellent team. as they showed in the Brasil World Cup.

Columbia vs Costa Rica on Sunday should be good, both are fantastic, again as they showed in the Brasil World Cup.

Uruguay losing 0-1 to Venezuela of ALL teams is pretty shocking, WTF happened there I don't know, obviously a freak result.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> Deutschland über alles



I expect Germany to win the tournament, I'll be stunned if they don't. Germany's opening match is against the Ukraine on Sunday at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Lille.

This is Group C, the others in the group are Poland and Northern Ireland. I'd say Germany and Poland will progress from the group. Germany topping Group C and Poland second.

Our first match is against our great friends Hungary, this is on Monday at the Matmut Atlantique in Bordeaux, I think we'll win.

This is Group F, the others in the group are Iceland and Portugal.

I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. If I were putting a bet on, then I'd place my bet on Croatia and Spain progressing from the Group.


----------



## dani67

viva germany 
viva germany
viva germany


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



So France vs Romania, the opening match kicks off in half an hour from now at 9pm at the Stade de France, Saint-Denis.

Saint-Denis is about 10 km north of Paris, the people in Saint-Denis are known as Dionysiens.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So France vs Romania, the opening match kicks off in half an hour from now at 9pm at the Stade de France, Saint-Denis.
> 
> Saint-Denis is about 10 km north of Paris, the people in Saint-Denis are known as Dionysiens.
Click to expand...

Dionysiens
mean?


----------



## Hossfly

dani67 said:


> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deutschland über alles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Germany to win the tournament, I'll be stunned if they don't. Germany's opening match is against the Ukraine on Sunday at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Lille.
> 
> This is Group C, the others in the group are Poland and Northern Ireland. I'd say Germany and Poland will progress from the group. Germany topping Group C and Poland second.
> 
> Our first match is against our great friends Hungary, this is on Monday at the Matmut Atlantique in Bordeaux, I think we'll win.
> 
> This is Group F, the others in the group are Iceland and Portugal.
> 
> I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. If I were putting a bet on, then I'd place my bet on Croatia and Spain progressing from the Group.
Click to expand...







Enjoy the game.


----------



## Tilly

Can't wait till England slaughters Wales on Thursday


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Can't wait till England slaughters Wales on Thursday
> 
> View attachment 77704



They're in the same group yes, is it Group B? I'll have to have a look at the Groups.

Yes Group B with Russia and Slovakia.

France vs Romania still at 0-0 at 40 minutes.

So HT and 0-0, although it could be 2-0, Griezmann hitting the woodwork and Giroud had he of directed his header from the Payet corner better.

France had better get a goal in the SH, a draw on home turf, in the opening match would be very embarrassing for the French. 

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Can't wait till England slaughters Wales on Thursday
> 
> View attachment 77704


The English have already made their mark on this tournament. You must be very proud.


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> Can't wait till England slaughters Wales on Thursday
> 
> View attachment 77704


wales have bale .they will win


----------



## dani67

france wasnt good


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> I've ordered tickets to Ireland v Sweden.  I hope they get to my hotel on time.


Eh, they will play in the stade de france. you will have to go there. stupid canadian.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

dani67 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till England slaughters Wales on Thursday
> 
> View attachment 77704
> 
> 
> 
> wales have bale .they will win
Click to expand...

Bale is a Welsh legend for refusing to play in the odious Team GB at the last Olympics.

Celebrated in the following song.

*Viva Gareth Bale! Viva Gareth Bale!

He said he had a bad back,

Fuck the Union Jack! 

viva Gareth Bale!*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> france wasnt good



The SH just started, Romania very nearly scored just then, can't remember the players name.


----------



## L.K.Eder

lol, france sucks, they are shitting their pants right now


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hossfly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
Click to expand...

Mesut Ozil. - A great German and a great man.


----------



## L.K.Eder

A deserved goal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> france wasnt good



It's France 1 Romania 0, Giroud.


----------



## L.K.Eder

1 all, lol


----------



## L.K.Eder

coman for the win


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
Click to expand...


Neuer probably the best goalkeeper on the planet, also plays as a Sweeper, Schürrle, Götze, Kroos, Podolski, Müller, who would want to face that


----------



## L.K.Eder

Now they will appeal for  a pen for the rest of the game


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Uh, so a penalty makes it 1-1, I think that player that scored the penalty is the same player that nearly scored minutes into the SH.

The Romanian's are substituting the player that scored the penalty, Stancu.

Giroud has to be careful, he's on a yellow card.

Edited for the substitution and yellow card.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neuer probably the best goalkeeper on the planet, also plays as a Sweeper, Schürrle, Götze, Kroos, Podolski, Müller, who would want to face that
Click to expand...

you forgot boateng, özil, and khedira.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neuer probably the best goalkeeper on the planet, also plays as a Sweeper, Schürrle, Götze, Kroos, Podolski, Müller, who would want to face that
Click to expand...


are you sure he is human ?
i think he came from other planet


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neuer probably the best goalkeeper on the planet, also plays as a Sweeper, Schürrle, Götze, Kroos, Podolski, Müller, who would want to face that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you forgot boateng, özil, and khedira.
Click to expand...


The one's I named are better players, they're also consistent in their ability.


----------



## L.K.Eder

He takes out pogba. Meh, payet was the man anyway


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neuer probably the best goalkeeper on the planet, also plays as a Sweeper, Schürrle, Götze, Kroos, Podolski, Müller, who would want to face that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure he is human ?
> i think he came from other planet
Click to expand...


Who, Manuel Neuer? He often does appear Super Human.

There's about 8 minutes to go, plus about a few minutes stoppage time in this France vs Romania match. As it stands a 1-1 draw, very embarrassing for the French.

The Romanian's have been a pretty good team.

Edited to add about France vs Romania.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> viva germany
> viva germany
> viva germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neuer probably the best goalkeeper on the planet, also plays as a Sweeper, Schürrle, Götze, Kroos, Podolski, Müller, who would want to face that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you forgot boateng, özil, and khedira.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's I named are better players, they're also consistent in their ability.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure. Especially schürrle, götze, and podolski are known for their consistency.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Bit players in club and national team, whereas the players you forgot are central to the team. way to fail


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


>



This is a football thread, not a political thread.


----------



## L.K.Eder

This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about


----------



## L.K.Eder

2 to 1. Payet the man


----------



## ChrisL

I don't get how these guys can't get the ball in the goal.  It's HUGE.  Lol.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ok. Now france is in the tournament. Good for them. Always important for the host to start successfully.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


>



Should I ask for a thread ban or are CERTAIN PEOPLE and their little boyfriends going to behave themselves in this FOOTBALL thread.

IF you don't want to keep this about FOOTBALL then get OUT of the thread, stop Trolling and stop trying to cause shit, although everyone realises THAT'S what Trolls do....deliberately cause shit.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ask for a thread ban or are CERTAIN PEOPLE and their little boyfriends going to behave themselves in this FOOTBALL thread.
> 
> IF you don't want to keep this about FOOTBALL then get OUT of the thread, stop Trolling and stop trying to cause shit, although everyone realises THAT'S what Trolls do....deliberately cause shit.
Click to expand...

Why are you so angry? I merely show my support for a great german player who will play sunday in the euro 2016, totally on topic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about



ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.  

You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff. 

The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ask for a thread ban or are CERTAIN PEOPLE and their little boyfriends going to behave themselves in this FOOTBALL thread.
> 
> IF you don't want to keep this about FOOTBALL then get OUT of the thread, stop Trolling and stop trying to cause shit, although everyone realises THAT'S what Trolls do....deliberately cause shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so angry? I merely show my support for a great german player who will play sunday in the euro 2016, totally on topic.
Click to expand...


No, you're just not that clever.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
Click to expand...

Go ahead. I am on topic.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I understand that Ozil gives a huge amount of money to help Syrian refugees. A great man.

Payet has been doing that all season for West Ham. I think he will be playing somewhere else nest season. 

I noticed he was in tears at the end. An amazing moment for an African immigrant.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Right now real, man city, psg et al are starting a bidding war for payet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
Click to expand...


If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.

However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread.
_
I started this thread, so this is my right with the new rules. Hey at least I'm giving a warning.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Özil was voted best german player 2015 and best arsenal player 2016


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Right now real, man city, psg et al are starting a bidding war for payet.


Think he needs to work out where he will get game time. The money will be good at all  of those clubs.

If he is interested he would be virtually guaranteed a game at Wrexham.


----------



## Militants

Frankrike - Rumänien 2:1

First event plays this evening in Western Europe.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
Click to expand...

Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic


----------



## Militants

France won against Romania.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
Click to expand...


I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.

So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Militants said:


> Frankrike - Rumänien 2:1
> 
> First event plays this evening in Western Europe.



It's a good thing that they got that late winner.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tomorrow Switzerland will play albania, and two brothers will meet, a la the boateng clash. The xhaka brothers. Sons of 
kosovo albanian immigrants to Switzerland. One playing for albania, the other for switzerland. Isn't football great?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
Click to expand...

I had forgotten about Boateng. Another great German.
There is still far too much racism in football. Acts like this can only help.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mesut özil, a great player and man. What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
Click to expand...

I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.



If you want to post stuff about the Copa America, feel free.

I'm still stunned that Uruguay are out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more and I'm requesting a thread ban for you and your little boyfriend.
> 
> You can either stay ON TOPIC or go and derail some other thread with this stuff.
> 
> The thread is about the Euro 2016 Football and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
Click to expand...


The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.

Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.

Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
Click to expand...

Football is life. Everything is about football.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
Click to expand...

Discussing players and their biography is very much related to football. Say no to racism is an integral part to the euro 2016 and all things uefa. You are not a moderator. Take your whining to pm and to a moderator, and stop disrupting this thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

England fans have already won the first trophy.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to post stuff about the Copa America, feel free.
> 
> I'm still stunned that Uruguay are out.
Click to expand...

argentina will be champion


----------



## L.K.Eder

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to post stuff about the Copa America, feel free.
> 
> I'm still stunned that Uruguay are out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> argentina will be champion
Click to expand...

Argentina is not competing in the euro 2016.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. I am on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
Click to expand...

 lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discussing players and their biography is very much related to football. Say no to racism is an integral part to the euro 2016 and all things uefa. You are not a moderator. Take your whining to pm and to a moderator, and stop disrupting this thread.
Click to expand...


It's my thread.

Most would mention Thomas Müller, or don't you think he's worthy or something?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to keep it about football, then I have no problem.
> 
> However the thread isn't about Muslims or "refugees" or any of that stuff. _People who want to persist in that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._ _People who cannot be trusted not to resume that sort of thing, can be removed from this thread._
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
Click to expand...


So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.


----------



## dani67

L.K.Edcopaer said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to post stuff about the Copa America, feel free.
> 
> I'm still stunned that Uruguay are out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> argentina will be champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Argentina is not competing in the euro 2016.
Click to expand...



copa america


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discussing players and their biography is very much related to football. Say no to racism is an integral part to the euro 2016 and all things uefa. You are not a moderator. Take your whining to pm and to a moderator, and stop disrupting this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my thread.
> 
> Most would mention Thomas Müller, or don't you think he's worthy or something?
Click to expand...

It is not your thread, missy. It is a usmb thread. You are off topic again. Thomas müller is one of the best players in the world, and that is accepted all around the world. Why would you ask such a silly question?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Cooa Americas this week. Tremedous.  Peru Ecuador Had tremendous game last night. Was 2-0 Peru but back came Ecuador tie!  Such ball trapping hadling soft passes through the air up close high traffic.  Instinct play, I don't see how you could teach it?   Ven 1-0 over Uruguay just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to post stuff about the Copa America, feel free.
> 
> I'm still stunned that Uruguay are out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> argentina will be champion
Click to expand...


I've forgotten who they're playing now, I think it's Bolivia. The Mexicans always have a very good team, they were just brilliant in the Brasil World Cup, a pity that Arjen Robben had to fall over and get a penalty that Holland never should have been given, Mexico deserved to go through.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Remove away. Meanwhile i am talking about football and great players, while you are off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
Click to expand...

I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling


----------



## Militants

Russia, Germany, Romania, Iceland, Albania, Portugal and six more will no takes home victory this year in the Champs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



The first match tomorrow is Albania vs Switzerland at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens. 

Switzerland an excellent team, I'd say a comfortable win. How Albania are even in this tournament and say Denmark aren't is bewildering. Who did Albania have to beat to get here, I'll have to look this up, the competition couldn't have been that great.


----------



## Hossfly

*Don't make me have to use this people.




*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first match tomorrow is Albania vs Switzerland at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Switzerland an excellent team, I'd say a comfortable win. How Albania are even in this tournament and say Denmark aren't is bewildering. Who did Albania have to beat to get here, I'll have to look this up, the competition couldn't have been that great.
Click to expand...

Half of the Swiss team are Albanians. Its a shame that they arent playing for Albania.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not off topic, I was responding to the previous posts.
> 
> So if you want to discuss the football and related to stuff, then that's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
Click to expand...


Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.

What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.

I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.

I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered tickets to Ireland v Sweden.  I hope they get to my hotel on time.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, they will play in the stade de france. you will have to go there. stupid canadian.
Click to expand...


What?  

The Interwebz said that it was here in America!

Well, that sucks.  

Who wants to go to France?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.
> 
> What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.
> 
> I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.
> 
> I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.
Click to expand...

you mentioned podolski, and i mentioned podolski. read the thread. podolski is a bit player in the national team. had bad seasons in england and italy, and found success with galatasaray this season. similar to gomez, another great german, who found his stride with besiktas.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing football and do not need your permission to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.
> 
> What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.
> 
> I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.
> 
> I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.
Click to expand...

_I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. _

You brought politics into a football thread and now you dont like it. Keep racism out of foootball.


----------



## L.K.Eder

why are you even asking these retarded questions if you realize that you mentioned several players, and that i told you that you forgot other players. quit trolling.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion earlier wasn't about football and everyone knows it wasn't.
> 
> Hint: From ALL the German team, ONLY Muslims and those of African heritage were chosen. Yes we know why, it was done to incite some sort of big argument....shame it didn't work out that way huh? Race, religion etc don't belong in any sporting thread, not just a football one.
> 
> Shame the total Troll derailment that was hoped for didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.
> 
> What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.
> 
> I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.
> 
> I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. _
> 
> You brought politics into a football thread and now you dont like it. Keep racism out of foootball.
Click to expand...

she posted that? i did not even see that. hilarious in the context of her whining.


----------



## L.K.Eder

hossfly post, lol. " deutschland über alles"


----------



## Tommy Tainant

English fans at it again in Marseilles tonight. They have been a blight on the national game for decades.

Euro 2016: England fans in fresh clashes with police - BBC News


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I reminded you that you forgot key players of the german team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.
> 
> What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.
> 
> I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.
> 
> I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. _
> 
> You brought politics into a football thread and now you dont like it. Keep racism out of foootball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she posted that? i did not even see that. hilarious in the context of her whining.
Click to expand...


Huh? There's nothing political about my comment, Fenerbahçe and Galatasaray supporters are pretty much psychotic.


----------



## Toro

It's a good thing this thread isn't about hockey, 'cause I'd pwn everyone!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you, you forgot Thomas Müller.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.
> 
> What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.
> 
> I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.
> 
> I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. _
> 
> You brought politics into a football thread and now you dont like it. Keep racism out of foootball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she posted that? i did not even see that. hilarious in the context of her whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? There's nothing political about my comment, Fenerbahçe and Galatasaray supporters are pretty much psychotic.
Click to expand...


podolski plays for gala.






why are you spitting on the the turkish football team?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> It's a good thing this thread isn't about hockey, 'cause I'd pwn everyone!


quit trolling or you will be thread banned.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> It's a good thing this thread isn't about hockey, 'cause I'd pwn everyone!


Hockey is a minority sport. Football unites the world.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not. You mentioned him already in the post i answered. Quit trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that reads this thread from page one, they can see exactly what happened and who instigated it.
> 
> What about Lukas Podolski? Why did you not mention him? The third most-capped player in history, 125 caps, the third highest goalscorer in history, 48 goals.
> 
> I mentioned straight away Lukas Podolski and Thomas Müller, to which you responded that I left out three of the other players.
> 
> I think if Miroslav Klose hadn't of retired, then you might have ignored him also, I mean Klose was the player that finally beat Gerd Müller's goalscoring record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I think Group D is the most difficult Group, this is Croatia, the Czech Republic, Spain and (I spit on them) Turkey. _
> 
> You brought politics into a football thread and now you dont like it. Keep racism out of foootball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she posted that? i did not even see that. hilarious in the context of her whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? There's nothing political about my comment, Fenerbahçe and Galatasaray supporters are pretty much psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> podolski plays for gala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you spitting on the the turkish football team?
Click to expand...

Dean Saunders played for them as well.


----------



## Militants

Bradford soccer team.


----------



## Militants

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing this thread isn't about hockey, 'cause I'd pwn everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey is a minority sport. Football unites the world.
Click to expand...


1.Tennis
2.Soccer
3.Hockey

My ranks by all sports.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its interesting how everything in the World relates to Wrexham and Wales.

Paul Pogba is the great hope of France. When he was on Uniteds books he used to come and watch his brother Matthias play for Wrexham when he could get away.He sat behind me once. 

And now we see ex Wrexham manager Dean "Deano" Saunders playing for Gala. 

Its like we are the Welsh Illuminati.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Militants said:


> Bradford soccer team.


Same kit though.


----------



## L.K.Eder

galatasaray won the uefa cup in 2000 beating dortmund, leeds, and arsenal. awesome.


----------



## Militants

Leeds were in ECL 1999/2000 . .


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Militants said:


> Leeds were in ECL 1999/2000 . .


That seems like a century ago. They had a decent team back then. Gary Speed won the League for them. He was from Wrexham.

Turkish footie has made great strides over the years. They used to be a sleeping giant but have started to punch their weight. The current bunch are nothing special though.


----------



## L.K.Eder

wesley sneijder also plays for gala, but is on vacation right now on account of his team failing to qualify for the euros. they finished far behind czech republic, iceland, and turkey (i do not spit on them cuz i have manners)


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> wesley sneijder also plays for gala, but is on vacation right now on account of his team failing to qualify for the euros. they finished far behind czech republic, iceland, and turkey (i do not spit on them cuz i have manners)


Sneijder and Robben are the only two decent players they have.It will be years before they challenge again.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Militants said:


> Leeds were in ECL 1999/2000 . .


leeds lost in the semifinals of the uefa cup 99/00. to gala


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> wesley sneijder also plays for gala, but is on vacation right now on account of his team failing to qualify for the euros. they finished far behind czech republic, iceland, and turkey (i do not spit on them cuz i have manners)
> 
> 
> 
> Sneijder and Robben are the only two decent players they have.It will be years before they challenge again.
Click to expand...

nah, as usual they have great young players. i really do not understand why they failed so spectacularly


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leeds were in ECL 1999/2000 . .
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like a century ago. They had a decent team back then. Gary Speed won the League for them. He was from Wrexham.
> 
> Turkish footie has made great strides over the years. They used to be a sleeping giant but have started to punch their weight. The current bunch are nothing special though.
Click to expand...

remember wc 2002? turkey no. 3


----------



## L.K.Eder

euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany


Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> wesley sneijder also plays for gala, but is on vacation right now on account of his team failing to qualify for the euros. they finished far behind czech republic, iceland, and turkey (i do not spit on them cuz i have manners)
> 
> 
> 
> Sneijder and Robben are the only two decent players they have.It will be years before they challenge again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, as usual they have great young players. i really do not understand why they failed so spectacularly
Click to expand...

They looked very ordinary in Cardiff a few weeks back. Robben was the difference.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
Click to expand...

like in the sf 1988, 2006, 2010, the finals in 1966, 1976, 1982, 1986, 1992, 2002, 2008, and in those really important matches vs. england recently. hehe


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> wesley sneijder also plays for gala, but is on vacation right now on account of his team failing to qualify for the euros. they finished far behind czech republic, iceland, and turkey (i do not spit on them cuz i have manners)
> 
> 
> 
> Sneijder and Robben are the only two decent players they have.It will be years before they challenge again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, as usual they have great young players. i really do not understand why they failed so spectacularly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They looked very ordinary in Cardiff a few weeks back. Robben was the difference.
Click to expand...

robben is indeed a world class player. i hope he has a good season for bayern. should be rested, hehe.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> podolski plays for gala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you spitting on the the turkish football team?



That guy is drinking a scotch.

A really, really, really big scotch!

He is now my favourite German soccer player in Turkey.

Whoever he is.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> podolski plays for gala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you spitting on the the turkish football team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy is drinking a scotch.
> 
> A really, really, really big scotch!
> 
> He is now my favourite German soccer player in Turkey.
> 
> Whoever he is.
Click to expand...

his name is poldi.


----------



## Toro

I'm going to France tomorrow.

I'm going to speak to everyone in English.

And when they don't understand me, I'm going to speak REALLY LOUD!

Then they'll understand me.  

U-S-A!!
U-S-A!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
Click to expand...

hey, i remember a crucial win vs wales in 1989. thomas haessler 2:1. can still see the shot in my mind. secured qualification for wc 90.


----------



## Toro

Pittsburgh leads San Jose 3-2.


----------



## Toro

Canada will win the World Cup in 2018.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> I'm going to France tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to speak to everyone in English.
> 
> And when they don't understand me, I'm going to speak REALLY LOUD!
> 
> Then they'll understand me.
> 
> U-S-A!!
> U-S-A!!


just saw a bit of rush hour 3. they arrive in paris and are immediately abused by roman polanski. then chris tucker converts an american-hating cab driver by forcing him to sing the us anthem at gunpoint.


----------



## Toro

They should just change the name of the team to "Bales."


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> Pittsburgh leads San Jose 3-2.


in the crime statistic


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to France tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to speak to everyone in English.
> 
> And when they don't understand me, I'm going to speak REALLY LOUD!
> 
> Then they'll understand me.
> 
> U-S-A!!
> U-S-A!!
> 
> 
> 
> just saw a bit of rush hour 3. they arrive in paris and are immediately abused by roman polanski. then chris tucker converts an american-hating cab driver by forcing him to sing the us anthem at gunpoint.
Click to expand...


That is awesome!

Did the cab driver go on strike?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to France tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to speak to everyone in English.
> 
> And when they don't understand me, I'm going to speak REALLY LOUD!
> 
> Then they'll understand me.
> 
> U-S-A!!
> U-S-A!!
> 
> 
> 
> just saw a bit of rush hour 3. they arrive in paris and are immediately abused by roman polanski. then chris tucker converts an american-hating cab driver by forcing him to sing the us anthem at gunpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is awesome!
> 
> Did the cab driver go on strike?
Click to expand...

no, he actually was converted. awesome, eh?l


----------



## Toro

That's even better!

When you're an American, you can do this.

Chile's national anthem played instead of Uruguay's at Copa America


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder why they call American football, "football?"  Soccer is much more "foot" ball than American football.  American football is waaaay better though, IMO.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> That's even better!
> 
> When you're an American, you can do this.
> 
> Chile's national anthem played instead of Uruguay's at Copa America


ah, that is why they failed vs VENEZUELA.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Can't wait till England slaughters Wales on Thursday
> 
> View attachment 77704



To be fair to the Wales team, such a team has only ever managed to qualify only one other time for any football tournament, the World Cup in 1958 in Sweden.

So it's a pretty monumental situation for them to even be in Euro 2016. I'm sure Gary Speed will be with them in spirit, that was a great shame because he seemed like a nice man.

England vs Russia, Russia are a strange team, sometimes they're good and sometimes they're slack. They've played each other 10 times and it's all very even, both have 4 wins and they've had 2 draws.

Wales vs Slovakia, they've played each other 14 times, Wales have won 4, Slovakia have won 7 and they've had 3 draws.

Slovakia are a very good team with a multitude of excellent players, they've got some especially dangerous players such as Juraj Kucka who plays for AC Milan and Tomáš Hubočan who plays for Dynamo Moscow.

I might write more about the Slovaks this afternoon.



.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's even better!
> 
> When you're an American, you can do this.
> 
> Chile's national anthem played instead of Uruguay's at Copa America
> 
> 
> 
> ah, that is why they failed vs VENEZUELA.
Click to expand...


Never heard of them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> I wonder why they call American football, "football?"  Soccer is much more "foot" ball than American football.  American football is waaaay better though, IMO.



American Football, what with those outfits they wear 

It's all a bit too much like Rugby, a sport I'm not a fan of.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why they call American football, "football?"  Soccer is much more "foot" ball than American football.  American football is waaaay better though, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Football, what with those outfits they wear
> 
> It's all a bit too much like Rugby, a sport I'm not a fan of.
Click to expand...


Hey, their outfits accentuate their bums.


----------



## L.K.Eder

yer all off topic.


----------



## ChrisL

L.K.Eder said:


> yer all off topic.



Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!


----------



## L.K.Eder

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yer all off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
Click to expand...

ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.


----------



## ChrisL

L.K.Eder said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yer all off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
Click to expand...


If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yer all off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
Click to expand...

that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.


----------



## ChrisL

L.K.Eder said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yer all off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
Click to expand...


This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yer all off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
Click to expand...

i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.


----------



## ChrisL

L.K.Eder said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
Click to expand...


Lol!  I doubt that she would agree, but I'm not going to be a part of your derailing her thread, so here is a picture of a nice butt courtesy of David Beckham.  Enjoy that!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yer all off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
Click to expand...


Thank you Chris, yes it's my thread and as such men's butts can be discussed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I doubt that she would agree, but I'm not going to be a part of your derailing her thread, so here is a picture of a nice butt courtesy of David Beckham.  Enjoy that!
Click to expand...


He's got a nice ass and nice legs, I don't like his tattoos though.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I doubt that she would agree, but I'm not going to be a part of your derailing her thread, so here is a picture of a nice butt courtesy of David Beckham.  Enjoy that!
Click to expand...


 do you know we cant enjoy beckham butt like woman ?


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> 
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I doubt that she would agree, but I'm not going to be a part of your derailing her thread, so here is a picture of a nice butt courtesy of David Beckham.  Enjoy that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got a nice ass and nice legs, I don't like his tattoos though.
Click to expand...


I don't mind SOME tats on a guy.  He has too many though, I agree.  Gosh is he ever good looking though.  *drools*


----------



## L.K.Eder

ChrisL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I doubt that she would agree, but I'm not going to be a part of your derailing her thread, so here is a picture of a nice butt courtesy of David Beckham.  Enjoy that!
Click to expand...

dear, you are derailing my thread. David beckham's ass was scarcely football related during his active years. by now it is surely off topic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men's butts in uniform are ALWAYS on point!
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
Click to expand...


You're not taking over, no it's not about soccer, it's about football I agree.


----------



## dani67




----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i will let this slide, on account of you being a pretty 50 year old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm 50, I'm looking really awesome for 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not taking over, no it's not about soccer, it's about football I agree.
Click to expand...

see. i have taken over. you snooze, you lose.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the only reason why you haven't been thread banned from my thread. for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lucy Hamilton's thread, and it's about soccer and men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have taken over. and it is not about soccer. even lucy would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I doubt that she would agree, but I'm not going to be a part of your derailing her thread, so here is a picture of a nice butt courtesy of David Beckham.  Enjoy that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got a nice ass and nice legs, I don't like his tattoos though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind SOME tats on a guy.  He has too many though, I agree.  Gosh is he ever good looking though.  *drools*
Click to expand...


I've just declared this an official Football and Men's Butts thread


----------



## Old Yeller

Chi scored right out of half 46 min?   1-nil over Bolivia.


----------



## ChrisL

Cristiano Ronaldo butt.


----------



## dani67

num_nut said:


> Chi scored right out of half 46 min?   1-nil over Bolivia.


vidal


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>



Those aren't men's butts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo butt.



Cristiano Ronaldo is just delicious.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't men's butts.
Click to expand...


how do you know ?  you dont see front ..


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Chi scored right out of half 46 min?   1-nil over Bolivia.



I'm thinking FT 2-0.

Argentina vs Panama kick off in two hours.


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know ?  you dont see front ..
Click to expand...


Those are lady soccer players, I believe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton



Excellent


----------



## Toro

I'm watching the Copa Americano.

I think that before the matches, they should just play the American national anthem.  

Those other countries are all the same, and it's confusing.


----------



## Old Yeller

Brilliant free kick outside box, hooked into top left goal.  Keeper could do little.  Bol tied it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Chi scored right out of half 46 min?   1-nil over Bolivia.



Argentina have played Panama one previous time, result a 3-1 win for Argentina, the latter World Ranking 1, Panama World Ranking 52.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chi scored right out of half 46 min?   1-nil over Bolivia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking FT 2-0.
> 
> Argentina vs Panama kick off in two hours.
Click to expand...

1-1 as of now


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> I'm watching the Copa Americano.
> 
> I think that before the matches, they should just play the American national anthem.
> 
> Those other countries are all the same, and it's confusing.


those other countries are all mexican.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know ?  you dont see front ..
Click to expand...


The girl on the left, a front shot would show bare boobies, so you better not go there Dani


----------



## Toro

Where are these countries anyways?

I love the national food of Chili.  It goes well with cheese and raw onions.


----------



## Toro

Now that I think about it, isn't chili from Cincinnati?

What about that?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chi scored right out of half 46 min?   1-nil over Bolivia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking FT 2-0.
> 
> Argentina vs Panama kick off in two hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1-1 as of now
Click to expand...


Yes well, this illustrates why whatever FT I predict, never place a bet on it, my 2-0 out of the window already.


----------



## Toro

President Trump would never allow this Copa Americano shit to happen.


----------



## Toro

CONCACAF officials are the worst.

Yes, I said "CONCACAF!"


----------



## Old Yeller

Two fantastic saves Bol goalie.  One handed on free kick, then save and follow up rebound save.   Chi has been in there all 2nd half.


----------



## Toro

Did you see Payet's goal?

I showed him how to do that.


----------



## Toro

When does the NFL start?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Brilliant free kick outside box, hooked into top left goal.  Keeper could do little.  Bol tied it.



The match statistics say that Chile have had 14 shots at goal and Bolivia have had only 2 shots at goal. Chile have had 75% of the ball possession and Bolivia have had 25% of the ball possession.

This and it's 1-1, WTF Chile?


----------



## Old Yeller

What happens if you run hide ignore yellow card?  Do you get red? Or is he forced to chase you around?


----------



## L.K.Eder

all these horrible trolls are destroying my thread. i give up. meet me in the serious section if you want to discuss stuff.


----------



## Old Yeller

I am a "fooler".  Women chase ms down from backside but when see face they run off "never mind".  Hence "the fooler" rear not match front.  Shame really.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> What happens if you run hide ignore yellow card?  Do you get red? Or is he forced to chase you around?



Depends on the referee, most times the referee will keep blowing the whistle until the player pays attention, then he'll show them the yellow card.

They never used to have yellow and red cards until the 1970 World Cup in Brasil, prior to that it was chaos, I've seen footage.

Here's clips of an infamous match from the 1962 World Cup held in Chile between Chile and Italy, sort of like a combination football-judo-boxing match. The match did end at FT Chile 2 Italy 0.

Italy are in the white shorts. No yellow or red cards, so players were told to leave the pitch and refused to do so, the police and the army even had to be called in to remove players from the pitch.


----------



## Old Yeller

8 min stoppage time after kick to head.I think Bol man down.  No sub allowed?  Maybe 3 used up? Huh? Chi is pounding box all 2nd half.


----------



## Toro

Hahaha 

CONCACAF officials suck!


----------



## Old Yeller

WTH,,,,now hand ball penalty!!   I missed it typing USMB on touchpad!!!!   Looks false? Screw USMB.  What a game.  Now handed to thd Chileans!


----------



## Toro

That was the greatest officiating ever.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> 8 min stoppage time after kick to head.I think Bol man down.  No sub allowed?  Maybe 3 used up? Huh? Chi is pounding box all 2nd half.



They've probably used all their substitutes yes.

Here's Argentina's line-up for the Panama match, that's a monster team, including those on the bench.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, well if we are off the topic of soccer men's butts, then I'm out because I actually don't know much (or really anything) about this sport.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> WTH,,,,now hand ball penalty!!   I missed it typing USMB on touchpad!!!!   Looks false? Screw USMB.  What a game.  Now handed to thd Chileans!



Chile 2 Bolivia 1 at 90 + 12'


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Okay, well if we are off the topic of soccer men's butts, then I'm out because I actually don't know much (or really anything) about this sport.



Hey I'm getting on the butts again don't worry, I've just been trying to get the Argentina line-up, which I have.


----------



## Old Yeller

To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?



Luis Suarez is one of the world's most gifted players, it's a shame he's got that crazy side where he randomly bites people. Suarez tore his hamstring during the Barcelona vs Sevilla Copa del Rey final last month.

Uruguay are the most successful team in Copa America history, so the defeat to Venezuela, even sans Suarez is still shocking.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



The England fans drink too much, it happens nearly every time, they can't handle their booze. I hear it's now quiet in Marseille, but they've had two nights of confrontations and the teargas lobbed at them etc.

A disgrace, I presume it'll be pretty intense from lunchtime, hopefully they won't get drunk and go beserk, if they do then the trouble causers just should be deported, there's no excuse for this sort of violence at any sporting event.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?



Okay, Argentina vs Panama just kicked off.


----------



## Old Yeller

I think they need card for flopping, faking.  Some is entertaining but wow......phony falls flops rolling around like you hit then with 2x4.   Make them sit in flop box 2 min  ...... box of shame.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I think they need card for flopping, faking.  Some is entertaining but wow......phony falls flops rolling around like you hit then with 2x4.   Make them sit in flop box 2 min  ...... box of shame.



Argentina 1 Panama 0, Otamendi.

I agree, falling over etc they need a yellow card, do it again automatic red card. If this were brought in, then I'm sure it'd stop all this falling over.


----------



## Old Yeller

ChrisL said:


> Okay, well if we are off the topic of soccer men's butts, then I'm out because I actually don't know much (or really anything) about this sport.



You would love my rear, broad shoulders,  ripped thighs, strong working back.   But wheh you finally roll me over,well sonething always happens?  You get text, call, gotta go, emergency.   Must be the sunken chest, flabby tummy, bony knee,, face?  Maybe I could wear mask?  Stay on hands and knees?  Hiw your eyesight?


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Suarez is one of the world's most gifted players, it's a shame he's got that crazy side where he randomly bites people. Suarez tore his hamstring during the Barcelona vs Sevilla Copa del Rey final last month.
> 
> Uruguay are the most successful team in Copa America history, so the defeat to Venezuela, even sans Suarez is still shocking.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but what does his butt look like?


----------



## ChrisL

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well if we are off the topic of soccer men's butts, then I'm out because I actually don't know much (or really anything) about this sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would love my rear, broad shoulders,  ripped thighs, strong working back.   But wheh you finally roll me over,well sonething always happens?  You get text, call, gotta go, emergency.   Must be the sunken chest, flabby tummy, bony knee,, face?  Maybe I could wear mask?  Stay on hands and knees?  Hiw your eyesight?
Click to expand...


My eyes are still pretty good.  Call me in another 20 years.


----------



## Old Yeller

8 min stoppage most I ever saw?


----------



## Old Yeller

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Suarez is one of the world's most gifted players, it's a shame he's got that crazy side where he randomly bites people. Suarez tore his hamstring during the Barcelona vs Sevilla Copa del Rey final last month.
> 
> Uruguay are the most successful team in Copa America history, so the defeat to Venezuela, even sans Suarez is still shocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what does his butt look like?
Click to expand...


Don't remember? Truthfully he has huge teeth.  Biggest i ever have seen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Suarez is one of the world's most gifted players, it's a shame he's got that crazy side where he randomly bites people. Suarez tore his hamstring during the Barcelona vs Sevilla Copa del Rey final last month.
> 
> Uruguay are the most successful team in Copa America history, so the defeat to Venezuela, even sans Suarez is still shocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what does his butt look like?
Click to expand...


Here's Luis Suarez's butt, this is also a shot of him at the Brasil World Cup biting Italy's Giorgio Chiellini on the shoulder, so you get the butt AND the bite in one picture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Suarez is one of the world's most gifted players, it's a shame he's got that crazy side where he randomly bites people. Suarez tore his hamstring during the Barcelona vs Sevilla Copa del Rey final last month.
> 
> Uruguay are the most successful team in Copa America history, so the defeat to Venezuela, even sans Suarez is still shocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what does his butt look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't remember? Truthfully he has huge teeth.  Biggest i ever have seen.
Click to expand...


He's got buck teeth, he's totally not attractive.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Lucy bout Uruguay,.  I think Biter Suarez sat out?  Not sure why. He seemed up running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Suarez is one of the world's most gifted players, it's a shame he's got that crazy side where he randomly bites people. Suarez tore his hamstring during the Barcelona vs Sevilla Copa del Rey final last month.
> 
> Uruguay are the most successful team in Copa America history, so the defeat to Venezuela, even sans Suarez is still shocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what does his butt look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's Luis Suarez's butt, this is also a shot of him at the Brasil World Cup biting Italy's Giorgio Chiellini on the shoulder, so you get the butt AND the bite in one picture.
Click to expand...


Too bad about the buck teeth because he has a really cute hiney.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I think they need card for flopping, faking.  Some is entertaining but wow......phony falls flops rolling around like you hit then with 2x4.   Make them sit in flop box 2 min  ...... box of shame.



Now Javier Mascherano just got a yellow card, he's prone to getting very agitated shall we say, so we don't want that happening and him getting a second yellow and then off.


----------



## Old Yeller

I thought he bit lower back I WC?  Guy pull up shirt show ref,  yes Chris hiney was on camera too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I thought he bit lower back I WC?  Guy pull up shirt show ref,  yes Chris hiney was on camera too.



No it was the shoulder.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I thought he bit lower back I WC?  Guy pull up shirt show ref,  yes Chris hiney was on camera too.



Panama down to 10 men, I can't remember the player's name but he's been sent off, he was already on a yellow, he side-slapped Gaitan right in the head.

Now Argentina have Di Maria injured, so he's been substituted and Lamela is now on. Not a good situation, getting an early injury forcing you to use up one of your substitutes.

Panama players getting VERY irritating, falling over, another one just fell over for no reason at all.







Now HT Argentina 1 Panama 0.

Two minutes of stoppage time, Higuain could have had another goal, Panamanian defence in a bit of a panic, but at second attempt prevented a second goal.

Edited to add comments.


----------



## Old Yeller

Not a lot of penalty for midfield fouls.   You can shut them down and so what?  Free kick from 75 yds out?  As long as ni yellow you can rough them up if they seem headed with advantage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Not a lot of penalty for midfield fouls.   You can shut them down and so what?  Free kick from 75 yds out?  As long as ni yellow you can rough them up if they seem headed with advantage.



The refereeing has been a bit strange, but they just re-played the Godoy side-slap to Gaitan's head and that was a correct decision to send him off, Godoy that's the Panamanian players name.

SH just started.

WTF? Panama are already at it, some player called Cooper now, a yellow card for a late challenge on Gaitan and then another WTF they nearly scored an own goal, wow what a shambles.

No discipline at all from Panama, half the team have lost the plot.

Panama just got a free kick and were completely hopeless, almost seconds later there's a corner at the other end of the pitch, but it's cleared.

Argentina bringing off Augusto Fernandez and Lionel Messi is on at 61 minutes.

I'd be happy with a 1-0 as Panama are never going to beat Argentina in a million years, but I'd be more comfortable if Argentina got a second goal, because Panama could get a freak goal from a deflection or something.

Now Gaitan has a yellow card for a tackle on some Panamanian player who's name I can't remember.

Lionel Messi goal at 68 minutes, that's it I can now be comfortable 

*Argentina 2 Panama 0.*

Argentina had most of the team inside the Panama half, then lost the ball, then some Panamanian player was up front and thank goodness Mascherano was at the back to get that situation sorted.

Panama making a double substitution and Argentina using their third substitution, Higuain off, Agüero on. The luxury that a great team have, to be able to take a player like Higuain off and replace him with a player like Agüero. 

*Argentina 3 Panama 0.*

Lionel Messi at 78 minutes, from a free-kick about 30 yards out, I instinctively knew he would score. He's been on for 19 minutes and has got two goals, he is THE greatest player of his generation, he's a genius and a God.

I'm getting text messages from my relatives in Buenos Aires, they agree Lionel Messi is a genius and a God 

Lionel Messi is only 4 goals away now from levelling Gabriel Batistuta's 56 International goals.

I should mention Messi's goal tally for Barcelona - 348 games and 312 goals.

 Agüero scored at 84 minutes, but it’s ruled offside.

*Argentina 4 Panama 0.*

The God again at 87 minutes, he's now just 3 goals away from Batistuta.

*Argentina 5 Panama 0.*

 Agüero at 89 minutes.

This is SADISTIC 

Now 2 minutes of stoppage time.






*FT Argentina 5 Panama 0.*

Viva Argentina 






Edited to add further comments during SH of the match.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like in the sf 1988, 2006, 2010, the finals in 1966, 1976, 1982, 1986, 1992, 2002, 2008, and in those really important matches vs. england recently. hehe
Click to expand...

We always support Germany when they play England. When the Germans win it saves us from a summer of gloating.


----------



## Militants

Tommy Tainant said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
Click to expand...


Not this time in France.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Militants said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this time in France.
Click to expand...

Who do you fancy ?


----------



## dani67




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Group B began today.

Albania 0 Switzerland 1 at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens. I was told this was a pretty boring match.

Wales vs Slovakia about to kick off at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

England vs Russia kick off in about three hours at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

Wales 1 Slovakia 0 Gareth Bale from a free-kick.

This is against the run of play because Slovakia have already been pretty dangerous, especially Marek Hamšík who plays for Napoli.

The problem for a team like Wales is they're a one player team, if Gareth Bale gets injured then they have nothing.

HT Wales 1 Slovakia 0.

Since the Gareth Bale goal at 10 minutes, it's been a lot of Wales having to defend, often when Slovakia have come forward, it's looked like half the Wales team have been in their own penalty area.

A few strange Refereeing moments.

A Wales player, Neil Taylor should have been Red Carded for a nasty foul on Marek Hamšík.

Martin Škrtel body-charged a Wales player, I'm not entirely sure that Wales shouldn't have had a penalty.

At the other end in stoppage time Škrtel had a scoring opportunity had his head have made better contact with the ball.

Again as is the situation with footballers, we have some awful hairdos. Marek Hamšík has a mohican, I wish for once Martin Škrtel would sport some hair, I can't stand Gareth Bale's ponytail and for some curious reason Aaron Ramsey has decided to become a Platinum Blonde.

SH

Wales 1 Slovakia 1 Ondrej Duda at 61 minutes, Duda plays for Legia Warszawa.

Duda the substitute, he was on the pitch for just 52 seconds when he got the goal.

Edited to add further comments during the match.


----------



## dani67

nice goal .bale


----------



## Tommy Tainant

VIVA GARETH BALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Still very tense. We usually find a way to screw it up.


----------



## dani67

its 24 team .
how 1/8 ????


----------



## Tilly

VIVA ONDREJ DUDA!
Great goal!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> VIVA ONDREJ DUDA!
> Great goal!



There he is the number 8, Ondrej Duda, the number 17 is Marek Hamšík, a great player, but I hate that Mohican hairdo. WTF?!


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> VIVA ONDREJ DUDA!
> Great goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is the number 8, Ondrej Duda, the number 17 is Marek Hamšík, a great player, but I hate that Mohican hairdo. WTF?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 77791
Click to expand...

It's ugly, but aerodynamic maybe


----------



## Tilly

Wales struggling to even get possession now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> VIVA ONDREJ DUDA!
> Great goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is the number 8, Ondrej Duda, the number 17 is Marek Hamšík, a great player, but I hate that Mohican hairdo. WTF?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 77791
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ugly, but aerodynamic maybe
Click to expand...


A friend of ours, he's from Dubrovnik, Croatia, he's a sports journalist in Zagreb, he's commentating on this Wales vs Slovakia match for Croatian radio and he texted me at HT saying how much he was hating Marek Hamšík's Mohican as well 

Viva Republika Hrvatska - Viva Republic of Croatia.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group B began today.
> 
> Albania 0 Switzerland 1 at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens. I was told this was a pretty boring match.
> 
> Wales vs Slovakia about to kick off at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> England vs Russia kick off in about three hours at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Wales 1 Slovakia 0 Gareth Bale from a free-kick.
> 
> This is against the run of play because Slovakia have already been pretty dangerous, especially Marek Hamšík who plays for Napoli.
> 
> The problem for a team like Wales is they're a one player team, if Gareth Bale gets injured then they have nothing.
> 
> HT Wales 1 Slovakia 0.
> 
> Since the Gareth Bale goal at 10 minutes, it's been a lot of Wales having to defend, often when Slovakia have come forward, it's looked like half the Wales team have been in their own penalty area.
> 
> A few strange Refereeing moments.
> 
> A Wales player, Neil Taylor should have been Red Carded for a nasty foul on Marek Hamšík.
> 
> Martin Škrtel body-charged a Wales player, I'm not entirely sure that Wales shouldn't have had a penalty.
> 
> At the other end in stoppage time Škrtel had a scoring opportunity had his head have made better contact with the ball.
> 
> Again as is the situation with footballers, we have some awful hairdos. Marek Hamšík has a mohican, I wish for once Martin Škrtel would sport some hair, I can't stand Gareth Bale's ponytail and for some curious reason Aaron Ramsey has decided to become a Platinum Blonde.
> 
> SH
> 
> Wales 1 Slovakia 1 Ondrej Duda at 61 minutes, Duda plays for Legia Warszawa.
> 
> Duda the substitute, he was on the pitch for just 52 seconds when he got the goal.
> 
> Edited to add further comments during the match.
Click to expand...


Wales 2 Slovakia 1, the not from Wales but allowed to play for Wales, Hal Robson-_Kanu_ (GREAT Welsh name huh? ) goal at 81 minutes.

He started playing for England and then decided he wanted to play for Wales instead, wow, these people hop around switching allegiances to actual nations like cheap whores hopping from punter to punter or something.

FT Wales 2 Slovakia 1.






I think considering this is the first football tournament that Wales have played in in nearly 60 years, they deserved to have a win, a monumental achievement for them.

Edited to add further comments.


----------



## Tilly

Great game!


----------



## Militants

2-1 to Wales.


----------



## Tilly

Well done Wales. Took 58 yrs, but well done! Great game.


----------



## Tilly

Next up, ENGLAND 
See y'all later.


----------



## Militants

Tommy Tainant said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this time in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you fancy ?
Click to expand...


This is favous to win Euro glory 2016.

Top 10:

1.Croatia
2.Portugal
3.England
4.Spain
5.France
6.Czech Republic
7.Italy
8.Poland
9.Belgium
10.Sweden


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Well done Wales. Took 58 yrs, but well done! Great game.



Yes, I think everyone should have been wanting Wales to win that match.


----------



## Militants

Croatia/Portugal/Sweden needed to win 1st gold in Soccer off course you know.


----------



## Militants

11.Turkey
12.Hungary

Two latest I watch in match program first page.

Hungarian 1st Euro since 60's 70's or 80's.


----------



## Militants

Or Turkey cannot win but it's Hungary how must go to next round at least.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The Euros come to life as Wales light up the tournament.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Militants said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this time in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you fancy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is favous to win Euro glory 2016.
> 
> Top 10:
> 
> 1.Croatia
> 2.Portugal
> 3.England
> 4.Spain
> 5.France
> 6.Czech Republic
> 7.Italy
> 8.Poland
> 9.Belgium
> 10.Sweden
Click to expand...

Thats a fantasy list mate. Six of the top 8 have no chance.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Next up, ENGLAND
> See y'all later.



England fans and Russian fans with some Marseille fans again all fighting and throwing missiles etc at each other, the third day now this disgusting behaviour has happened.

Drunken feral savages engaging in street battles with each other.

There needs to be Zero Tolerance, round them all up, drag them to the cells and get the papers ready to deport the England fans and the Russian fans.

These are some latest pictures from today.











This is just the England fans, the footage is from last night, WTF?!


More from last night from just the England fans, again WTF?!


Edited to add videos.


----------



## dani67




----------



## Tommy Tainant

dani67 said:


>


Having visited both countries over the years I have to say that both countries have their share of lunatics. The Russians are generally in better shape than the English who drink too much and are overweight.
The Russians are probably more racist and homophobic than the English , outrageous as this might seem.


----------



## Militants

Tommy Tainant said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> euro 2008, epic semifinal vs. germany
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this time in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you fancy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is favous to win Euro glory 2016.
> 
> Top 10:
> 
> 1.Croatia
> 2.Portugal
> 3.*England*
> 4.Spain
> 5.France
> 6.*Czech Republic*
> 7.*Italy*
> 8.*Poland*
> 9.Belgium
> 10.Sweden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a fantasy list mate. Six of the top 8 have no chance.
Click to expand...


Do you saying that's in dark colour have winner mentalism or.


----------



## Militants

I thinks Croatia have their biggest chance to win this year forever!!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Militants said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany always wins. Its just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this time in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you fancy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is favous to win Euro glory 2016.
> 
> Top 10:
> 
> 1.Croatia
> 2.Portugal
> 3.*England*
> 4.Spain
> 5.France
> 6.*Czech Republic*
> 7.*Italy*
> 8.*Poland*
> 9.Belgium
> 10.Sweden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a fantasy list mate. Six of the top 8 have no chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you saying that's in dark colour have winner mentalism or.
Click to expand...

Spain or France are the only teams who have a chance out of that list. Germany would beat both of them.


----------



## Militants

Germany will ended in group stage. Ukraine and Poland before Germany how gonna take 3p then maybe one points more how dosn't matter they will ended in group stage I suppose saying to you. Did you understanding me??


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Militants said:


> Germany will ended in group stage. Ukraine and Poland before Germany how gonna take 3p then maybe one points more how dosn't matter they will ended in group stage I suppose saying to you. Did you understanding me??


The Germans will win every game.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



England vs Russia now on from the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

Russia are our friends, we love the Russians.

Viva Росси́я - Viva Russia.






HT England 0 Russia 0.

What can only be described as an uneventful First Half.

SH now.

England 1 Russia 0 Eric Dier free kick at 73 minutes.

Edited to add further comments during match.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England vs Russia now on from the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Russia are our friends, we love the Russians.
> 
> Viva Росси́я - Viva Russia.
Click to expand...


IM WATCHING MATCH
they arent good .russian havnt their best player like zhirkov


----------



## Hossfly

Tommy Tainant said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having visited both countries over the years I have to say that both countries have their share of lunatics. The Russians are generally in better shape than the English who drink too much and are overweight.
> The Russians are probably more racist and homophobic than the English , outrageous as this might seem.
Click to expand...

When English hooligans fly into Germany to attend a match, the police board the plane after landing and won't let the rowdies debark and sends them back to England. I've seen it happen a few times


----------



## Militants

Germany will win one 3p game then maybe one draw or two loser game.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hossfly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having visited both countries over the years I have to say that both countries have their share of lunatics. The Russians are generally in better shape than the English who drink too much and are overweight.
> The Russians are probably more racist and homophobic than the English , outrageous as this might seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When English hooligans fly into Germany to attend a match, the police board the plane after landing and won't let the rowdies debark and sends them back to England. I've seen it happen a few times
Click to expand...

English football fans,like English people,are generally good humoured and tolerant, they just love the game. Unfortunately their is a hooligan fringe attached to most clubs and the national team. Its an absolute tragedy. 
They are generally drawn from the racist underclass of society. Absolute scum.


----------



## Militants

Ukraine and Poland is two strong pieces.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England vs Russia now on from the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Russia are our friends, we love the Russians.
> 
> Viva Росси́я - Viva Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM WATCHING MATCH
> they arent good .russian havnt their best player like zhirkov
Click to expand...


Yes they're not only missing Zhirkov but also his Zenit team mate Kerzhakov  

I love that the Russian Coach is called Leonid Slutsky....SLUTSKY, great stuff


----------



## Tommy Tainant

A draw would suit Wales here.


----------



## dani67

free kick


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having visited both countries over the years I have to say that both countries have their share of lunatics. The Russians are generally in better shape than the English who drink too much and are overweight.
> The Russians are probably more racist and homophobic than the English , outrageous as this might seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When English hooligans fly into Germany to attend a match, the police board the plane after landing and won't let the rowdies debark and sends them back to England. I've seen it happen a few times
Click to expand...


The Dortmund police dealt correctly with a group of Arsenal fans, who of course were drunk and were in town to play Borussia Dortmund.

The Arsenal fans decided to pour bubble bath in the Bläserbrunnen (fountain) So the police rounded them all up, dragged them off to the police cells to sober up overnight. The next morning the police took them all back to the fountain and made them clean the whole fountain, once the police decided they were happy with the cleaning job, the Arsenal fans were transported to the airport and deported.

This is the fountain.











This is the fountain with the Arsenal fans after they've poured bubble bath in it.


----------



## Militants

This England a-team is maybe best ever and with best age for Rooney with over 30 year.


----------



## dani67

goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England vs Russia now on from the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Russia are our friends, we love the Russians.
> 
> Viva Росси́я - Viva Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM WATCHING MATCH
> they arent good .russian havnt their best player like zhirkov
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they're not only missing Zhirkov but also his Zenit team mate Kerzhakov
> 
> I love that the Russian Coach is called Leonid Slutsky....SLUTSKY, great stuff
Click to expand...


England 1 Russia 1 Denis Glushakov of Spartak Moscow with an excellent header at 90 + 2'

FT England 1 Russia 1.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Merde !
We are top of the league !!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



As it stands now, the first two Groups having played their opening matches.

*Group A*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 France 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
2 


 Switzerland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
3 


 Romania 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
4 


 Albania 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0

*Group B*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Wales 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
2


 Russia 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
3


 England 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
4 


 Slovakia 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0


----------



## Militants

England draw first game versus Russian Imperium.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I would give my left testicle to beat England on thursday. And its massive I tell you.


----------



## Militants

2 pieces of British 1st and third place.


----------



## Militants

Wales will been beaten with 4-1 or 3-0 versus England by Wazza with 3 goals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Militants said:


> Wales will been beaten with 4-1 or 3-0 versus England by Wazza with 3 goals.



Well judging by that England performance, England will be lucky to get a draw.

Roy Hodgson again makes very strange decisions, why is Harry Kane taking the corners for instance? Harry Kane's one of Spurs' most dangerous players in the penalty area and Hodgson has him away from the penalty area taking corners INTO the penalty area.


----------



## Militants

Kane not like Owen. Much worse than Michael Owen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Militants said:


> Germany will win one 3p game then maybe one draw or two loser game.



If anyone's lurking, please do not place any bets on Militants Euro 2016 predictions 

Yes, Croatia have a great team, but they're not going to win the tournament and Germany will win all 3 matches and top Group C.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tomorrow's matches.

Group D.

Turkey vs Croatia KO at 3pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals though.

Group C.

Poland vs Northern Ireland KO at 6pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

Poland to win, I'm not predicting how many goals though.

Germany vs Ukraine KO at 9pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 10 km East of Lille.

Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals though.


----------



## Militants

Croatia gonna hurt Turkey with 5-2. Srna four assists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I think they need card for flopping, faking.  Some is entertaining but wow......phony falls flops rolling around like you hit then with 2x4.   Make them sit in flop box 2 min  ...... box of shame.



Okay if you're watching the Copa America today/tonight, then post stuff if you want like last night.

Unlike last night, as Argentina not playing of course, I'm not.

USA vs Paraguay KO in about 50 minutes and Colombia vs Costa Rica KO in about 2 hours and 50 minutes.

USA vs Paraguay, this depends on which Paraguay turns up on the pitch.

Colombia vs Costa Rica, both excellent teams, but Colombia to win, what with James Rodriguez (Real Madrid), Juan Cuadrado (Juventus), Santiago Arias (PSV) and Carlos Bacca (AC Milan) I can't see Colombia not winning.


----------



## Militants

USA - Brazil in finals.


----------



## Old Yeller

I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

num_nut said:


> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.


Football Live Stream | Football Live Streaming


----------



## Igrok_

English fans were a bit beaten by russian ones. The whole english press is whining)
Next day watch Ukraine versus Germany!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.



You'll have to see if you can watch the Euro 2016 matches today (tomorrow for you)

I'm getting what they refer to as a Live Feed, just updates on the USA vs Paraguay match, it's 1-0, I can't remember who got the goal, I think it was Clint Dempsey.

Clint Dempsey always looks filthy, he looks like he needs a good wash and a shave.


----------



## Tilly

Igrok_ said:


> English fans were a bit beaten by russian ones. The whole english press is whining)
> Next day watch Ukraine versus Germany!


Yep. That should be a good game. Tonight, though, I thought England were dissapointingly mediocre. Sigh.
Anyway, on the violence in general, unsurprisingly we don't get the full picture from the lame stream media. For example, reports from people who own the bars in Marseilles, where trouble originated, say the fighting was started by French people from outside of Marseilles, and there has also been similar incidences in Nice involving N Ireland fans and French from outside of Nice. Many people are saying the police caused the situation to escalate by tear gassing fans who were just singing and chanting. 
Anyway, it's all very sad and frustrating.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.



Copa America.

The Quarter Finals.

Argentina vs Venezuela, as if Venezuela haven't enough problems what with having to eat domestic animals and not having any toilet paper, now they have to face Argentina  Argentina to win.

Colombia vs Peru, Colombia to win.

Brasil vs USA, Brasil to win.

Mexico vs Chile, Mexico to win.

Semi-Finals.

Colombia vs Argentina, Argentina to win.

Brasil vs Mexico, Mexico to win.

Third Place match.

Brasil vs Colombia, Brasil to win.

Final.

Argentina vs Mexico, Argentina to win.


----------



## Igrok_

Tilly said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> English fans were a bit beaten by russian ones. The whole english press is whining)
> Next day watch Ukraine versus Germany!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That should be a good game. Tonight, though, I thought England were dissapointingly mediocre. Sigh.
Click to expand...

Yeah, England gave a chance to Russia. To Ukraine, it had a good team, let's watch whether their revolution changed it.


----------



## Tilly

Igrok_ said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> English fans were a bit beaten by russian ones. The whole english press is whining)
> Next day watch Ukraine versus Germany!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That should be a good game. Tonight, though, I thought England were dissapointingly mediocre. Sigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, England gave a chance to Russia. To Ukraine, it had a good team, let's watch whether their revolution changed it.
Click to expand...

This is what the BBC has to say:

*MATCH PREVIEW*
When Mario Gotze's brilliant goal gave Germany their fourth World Cup victory two years ago, many predicted that Joachim's Low's team were going to conquer all before them and create a dynasty akin to Spain's. While their gifted squad may still do so, their build-up to this tournament has been decidedly 'un-German'. 

They have lost seven times since their win over Argentina in the Maracana two years ago, were unimpressive during qualifying, losing to Poland and Republic of Ireland, and were uncharacteristically shaky in friendlies - particularly in defeats to England and Slovakia.

To compound matters, injuries have severely depleted Joachim Low's squad.

Ukraine assistant coach Andriy Shevchenko says "compactness and speed will be our strengths against Germany" and with Low's side looking unsettled at the back, Ukraine may well fancy their chances of causing a huge upset, especially with wingers Andriy Yarmolenko and Yevhen Konoplyanka so devastating on the counter-attack....


----------



## Militants

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copa America.
> 
> The Quarter Finals.
> 
> Argentina vs Venezuela, as if Venezuela haven't enough problems what with having to eat domestic animals and not having any toilet paper, now they have to face Argentina  Argentina to win.
> 
> Colombia vs Peru, Colombia to win.
> 
> Brasil vs USA, Brasil to win.
> 
> Mexico vs Chile, Mexico to win.
> 
> Semi-Finals.
> 
> Colombia vs Argentina, Argentina to win.
> 
> Brasil vs Mexico, Mexico to win.
> 
> Third Place match.
> 
> Brasil vs Colombia, Brasil to win.
> 
> Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Mexico, Argentina to win.
Click to expand...


USA - Brazil in finals I want's.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copa America.
> 
> The Quarter Finals.
> 
> Argentina vs Venezuela, as if Venezuela haven't enough problems what with having to eat domestic animals and not having any toilet paper, now they have to face Argentina  Argentina to win.
> 
> Colombia vs Peru, Colombia to win.
> 
> Brasil vs USA, Brasil to win.
> 
> Mexico vs Chile, Mexico to win.
> 
> Semi-Finals.
> 
> Colombia vs Argentina, Argentina to win.
> 
> Brasil vs Mexico, Mexico to win.
> 
> Third Place match.
> 
> Brasil vs Colombia, Brasil to win.
> 
> Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Mexico, Argentina to win.
Click to expand...


Well this is interesting, HT.




 *Colombia 1*



*Costa Rica 2*

Costa Rica scored after 2 minutes, then Colombia equalised after 7 minutes with Frank Fabra, then he scored an own goal after 34 minutes.


----------



## Militants

Costa Rica are real good in 2006 and 1990.


----------



## Dr Grump

Germany will probably win again, but my heart is with England or Belgium...


----------



## Hossfly

Militants said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copa America.
> 
> The Quarter Finals.
> 
> Argentina vs Venezuela, as if Venezuela haven't enough problems what with having to eat domestic animals and not having any toilet paper, now they have to face Argentina  Argentina to win.
> 
> Colombia vs Peru, Colombia to win.
> 
> Brasil vs USA, Brasil to win.
> 
> Mexico vs Chile, Mexico to win.
> 
> Semi-Finals.
> 
> Colombia vs Argentina, Argentina to win.
> 
> Brasil vs Mexico, Mexico to win.
> 
> Third Place match.
> 
> Brasil vs Colombia, Brasil to win.
> 
> Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Mexico, Argentina to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USA - Brazil in finals I want's.
Click to expand...

You got it, Sam.


----------



## Tilly

Dr Grump said:


> Germany will probably win again, but my heart is with England or Belgium...


I think your heart, and mine, are going to be unhappy.


----------



## dani67

Tommy Tainant said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find Euro games on USA TV?  I do find Copa America on FS1HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Football Live Stream | Football Live Streaming
Click to expand...

quality ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

When are moderate English people going to condemn the actions of the extremists in France ?


----------



## Toro

Throw Russia out. 

This is a disgrace.


----------



## Toro

Anyways, we are in Paris, and our tickets to Ireland-Sweden were at the hotel. 

There is security at the malls in Paris. I certainly hope it's better at the Stade de France than that joke in Marseille.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Group D.

Earlier today it was Turkey vs Croatia at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

FT Turkey 0 Croatia 1 Luka Modrić of Real Madrid at 41 minutes.

Group C.

Now in the SH.

Poland vs Northern Ireland at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0 Arek Milik of Ajax at 51 minutes.

FT Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0.

In about an hour also in Group C.

Germany vs Ukraine at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq (about 10 km east of Lille)

Edited to add the FT result etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Anyways, we are in Paris, and our tickets to Ireland-Sweden were at the hotel.
> 
> There is security at the malls in Paris. I certainly hope it's better at the Stade de France than that joke in Marseille.



Good that you've got your tickets.

A friend of ours is commentating for Croatian radio, they texted me earlier to say the security for Turkey vs Croatia at the Parc des Princes in Paris was pretty heavy, even media types like him had to go through full-on security.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group D.
> 
> Earlier today it was Turkey vs Croatia at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> FT Turkey 0 Croatia 1 Luka Modrić of Real Madrid at 41 minutes.
> 
> Group C.
> 
> Now in the SH.
> 
> Poland vs Northern Ireland at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0 Arek Milik of Ajax at 51 minutes.
> 
> FT Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0.
> 
> In about an hour also in Group C.
> 
> Germany vs Ukraine at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq (about 10 km east of Lille)
> 
> Edited to add the FT result etc.
Click to expand...


Group C.

Germany vs Ukraine at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq now on at 9 minutes it's 0-0.

Joachim Löw has Julian Draxler of VfL Wolfsburg in the starting line-up, which is good, he's excellent, can use both feet, he's fast and can hit some killer shots.

Jonas Hector of 1. FC Köln should have scored then, WTF get with the programme already 

Germany 1 Ukraine 0 Shkodran Mustafi of Valencia at 19 minutes from a Toni Kroos free-kick.

Shkodran Mustafi is of Albanian-Macedonian Heritage ie. *European* Heritage 

Manuel Neuer having to make some super-human saves, the defence need to pay more attention, the Ukraine could have scored then.

The Ukranian goalkeeper, don't know his name, but he just made an amazing save.

Time played is now 30 minutes.

This is the best match so far, it's end-to-end stuff.

Ukraine nearly scored then, I thought for a moment the ball did go over the line. Jérôme Boateng of Ghanian Heritage (Father) did an amazing and dramatic clearance from the goal line. Boateng's half-brother Kevin-Prince Boateng chooses to play for Ghana.

German defence complete lack of communication with each other, they're missing Bastian Schweinsteiger because of a knee injury, if he was playing they wouldn't be having these problems.

Also they're missing Mats Hummels because of a calf problem.

Ukraine just scored but it's ruled offside.

WTF defence GET WITH THE PROGRAMME!  

I want it to be HT already, 4 minutes plus stoppage time to go.

HT Germany 1 Ukraine 0.

Herr Löw in the dressing room needs to shout at them, the defence is a mess, it's a miracle that it's not 1-2.

Thomas Müller and Mario Götze have hardly even done a thing throughout the whole First Half.

Now the SH has begun, it'd better be more coordinated in the defence than the First Half, I don't think I can handle more of that sort of drama.

Germany need to concentrate and get another goal, we don't want it to still be 1-0 and then in stoppage time the Ukraine get a goal.

Not a fan of the Ukraine kit, too yellow and that shade of blue doesn't match the yellow.

Toni Kroos hits about a 25 yard shot that hit's the top corner of the crossbar.

At 56 minutes the Ukranian's have a freekick, Neuer saves.

There needs to be a substitution, bring André Schürrle on or Mario Gómez.

Ukranian substitution at 62 minutes, don't know either player off or on.

Ukranian player yellow carded for foul on Götze.

At 70 minutes I think Thomas Müller got his first touch of the ball in this SH, nothing happened, very disappointing almost non-match he's having.

German substitution at 78 minutes Julian Draxler off and André Schürrle on.

Joachim Löw is wearing a khaki t-shirt, he's got VERY SEXY arms 

At 81 minutes André Schürrle had a shot at goal, he should have done better with that.

Edited to add further comments during the match.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group D.
> 
> Earlier today it was Turkey vs Croatia at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> FT Turkey 0 Croatia 1 Luka Modrić of Real Madrid at 41 minutes.
> 
> Group C.
> 
> Now in the SH.
> 
> Poland vs Northern Ireland at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0 Arek Milik of Ajax at 51 minutes.
> 
> FT Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0.
> 
> In about an hour also in Group C.
> 
> Germany vs Ukraine at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq (about 10 km east of Lille)
> 
> Edited to add the FT result etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Group C.
> 
> Germany vs Ukraine at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq now on at 9 minutes it's 0-0.
> 
> Joachim Löw has Julian Draxler of VfL Wolfsburg in the starting line-up, which is good, he's excellent, can use both feet, he's fast and can hit some killer shots.
> 
> Jonas Hector of 1. FC Köln should have scored then, WTF get with the programme already
> 
> Germany 1 Ukraine 0 Shkodran Mustafi of Valencia at 19 minutes from a Toni Kroos free-kick.
> 
> Shkodran Mustafi is of Albanian-Macedonian Heritage ie. *European* Heritage
> 
> Manuel Neuer having to make some super-human saves, the defence need to pay more attention, the Ukraine could have scored then.
> 
> The Ukranian goalkeeper, don't know his name, but he just made an amazing save.
> 
> Time played is now 30 minutes.
> 
> This is the best match so far, it's end-to-end stuff.
> 
> Ukraine nearly scored then, I thought for a moment the ball did go over the line. Jérôme Boateng of Ghanian Heritage (Father) did an amazing and dramatic clearance from the goal line. Boateng's half-brother Kevin-Prince Boateng chooses to play for Ghana.
> 
> German defence complete lack of communication with each other, they're missing Bastian Schweinsteiger because of a knee injury, if he was playing they wouldn't be having these problems.
> 
> Also they're missing Mats Hummels because of a calf problem.
> 
> Ukraine just scored but it's ruled offside.
> 
> WTF defence GET WITH THE PROGRAMME!
> 
> I want it to be HT already, 4 minutes plus stoppage time to go.
> 
> HT Germany 1 Ukraine 0.
> 
> Herr Löw in the dressing room needs to shout at them, the defence is a mess, it's a miracle that it's not 1-2.
> 
> Thomas Müller and Mario Götze have hardly even done a thing throughout the whole First Half.
> 
> Now the SH has begun, it'd better be more coordinated in the defence than the First Half, I don't think I can handle more of that sort of drama.
> 
> Germany need to concentrate and get another goal, we don't want it to still be 1-0 and then in stoppage time the Ukraine get a goal.
> 
> Not a fan of the Ukraine kit, too yellow and that shade of blue doesn't match the yellow.
> 
> Toni Kroos hits about a 25 yard shot that hit's the top corner of the crossbar.
> 
> At 56 minutes the Ukranian's have a freekick, Neuer saves.
> 
> There needs to be a substitution, bring André Schürrle on or Mario Gómez.
> 
> Ukranian substitution at 62 minutes, don't know either player off or on.
> 
> Ukranian player yellow carded for foul on Götze.
> 
> At 70 minutes I think Thomas Müller got his first touch of the ball in this SH, nothing happened, very disappointing almost non-match he's having.
> 
> German substitution at 78 minutes Julian Draxler off and André Schürrle on.
> 
> Joachim Löw is wearing a khaki t-shirt, he's got VERY SEXY arms
> 
> At 81 minutes André Schürrle had a shot at goal, he should have done better with that.
> 
> Edited to add further comments during the match.
Click to expand...


SH at 86 minutes.

Germany are going to bring the semi-fit Bastian Schweinsteiger on, obvious that they need him in the defence until FT. Probably a smart move, we're getting to the danger level in this match now, where we don't want the Ukraine getting a goal in stoppage time.

Mario Götze off and Bastian Schweinsteiger on.

Stoppage time 90 + 3' they need to just keep the ball and waste some time.

OMG of ALL people Bastian Schweinsteiger goal at 92 minutes, he's only been on the field for 1 minute, his first International Goal also since 2011 and it was a STUNNER.

Germany 2 Ukraine 0.

FT Germany 2 Ukraine 0.

I certainly don't want another match like this, where at any given moment I'm waiting for some sort of disaster to occur.


Edited to add further comments during the SH of the match.


----------



## Militants

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group D.
> 
> Earlier today it was Turkey vs Croatia at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> FT Turkey 0 Croatia 1 Luka Modrić of Real Madrid at 41 minutes.
> 
> Group C.
> 
> Now in the SH.
> 
> Poland vs Northern Ireland at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0 Arek Milik of Ajax at 51 minutes.
> 
> FT Poland 1 Northern Ireland 0.
> 
> In about an hour also in Group C.
> 
> Germany vs Ukraine at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq (about 10 km east of Lille)
> 
> Edited to add the FT result etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Group C.
> 
> Time played is now 30 minutes.
> 
> This is the best match so far, it's end-to-end stuff.
> 
> HT Germany 1 Ukraine 0.
> 
> Toni Kroos hits about a 25 yard shot that hit's the top corner of the crossbar.
Click to expand...


Very ggood things happen if Toni Kroos go to JM Utd after Silly Season summer 2016 and it is clear with Ibrahimovic free transfer to Utd Utd can go to top of league end of season and takes another Premier league triumfs. It's Utd with JM, Kroos and Ibrahimovic then Martial, Rashford and Rooney in top combination striker position. 4 pcs big stars for Man Utd 16/17 if true with Kroos transfer to Man Utd.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



As it stands now.

*Group A*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 France 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
2 


 Switzerland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
3 


 Romania 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
4 


 Albania 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0


*Group B*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Wales 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
2 


 Russia 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
3 


 England 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
4 


 Slovakia 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0


*Group C*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Germany 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
2 


 Poland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
3 


 Northern Ireland 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
4 


 Ukraine


*Group D*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Croatia 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
2 


 Czech Republic 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
3 


 Spain 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
4 


 Turkey 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> When are moderate English people going to condemn the actions of the extremists in France ?


Says the troll who has proudly recounted his own history of violence against his 'English oppressors' (lol), who thought the mentally ill preacher who had his head smashed in with a baseball bat should have been hit harder, and who said the female Euro minister attacked with cake should have been attacked with bricks instead. Seriously, you couldn't make it up. Hypocrite. Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands now.
> 
> *Group A*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> France 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Switzerland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Romania 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Albania 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 
> 
> *Group B*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Wales 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Russia 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 3
> 
> 
> England 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 4
> 
> 
> Slovakia 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
> 
> 
> *Group C*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Germany 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Poland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Northern Ireland 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Ukraine
> 
> 
> *Group D*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Croatia 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Czech Republic 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 3
> 
> 
> Spain 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Turkey 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
Click to expand...


Okay tomorrows matches are.

*Group D.*

Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.

Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

*Group E.*

The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.

This I think a draw.

*Group E.*

Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.

Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

I got all of today's matches correct, all wins for Croatia, Poland and Germany, so hopefully I can repeat this with tomorrows matches.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Great win for the Germans,loving that Bastian got his goal. He has been outstanding for over a decade.

The German National side s turning into a symbol of a rainbow nation. People of all ethnicity coming together to represent their country.

It is how it should be.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meanwhile in Marseilles............................England fans bring their own unique take to International brotherhood by knocking out a French pensioner.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Showing how two nations who are neighbours are so far apart when it comes to being civilised.


----------



## alpine

Modric had the best goal of the tournament so far.

Germans are as always, solid play.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

alpine said:


> Modric had the best goal of the tournament so far.
> 
> Germans are as always, solid play.



Agreed, the Modrić goal was a complete stunner.

Here is it again.


Bastian Schweinsteiger goal vs Ukraine.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ukraine got the booby prize.


----------



## Militants

Lucy Hamilton said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modric had the best goal of the tournament so far.
> 
> Germans are as always, solid play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastian Schweinsteiger goal vs Ukraine.
Click to expand...


No voice on Bastians skill.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands now.
> 
> *Group A*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> France 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Switzerland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Romania 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Albania 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 
> 
> *Group B*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Wales 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Russia 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 3
> 
> 
> England 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 4
> 
> 
> Slovakia 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
> 
> 
> *Group C*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Germany 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Poland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Northern Ireland 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Ukraine
> 
> 
> *Group D*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Croatia 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Czech Republic 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 3
> 
> 
> Spain 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Turkey 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay tomorrows matches are.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> This I think a draw.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> I got all of today's matches correct, all wins for Croatia, Poland and Germany, so hopefully I can repeat this with tomorrows matches.
Click to expand...


Most of this violence is taking place at the Vieux-Port de Marseille, the Old Port of Marseille, this is simply the WORST area of the WHOLE of Marseille in the night time.

Twice already in this thread, I've commented at how disgusting the ACTUAL rioting behaviour is, I also think that the Marseille police are totally pathetic in their non-reaction, just lobbing tear gas at random and spraying some water canon ISN'T the correct way to deal with these situations.

Okay, after a full investigation, let's debunk this garbage about "French Pensioners" being decked by those evil English shall we?

Nobody should be shocked at the latest Propaganda, this time designed to further illustrate some people's intense Xenophobia against our English friends.

Here's a longer version of the video. What I want you to notice first, in the centre of the film, you'll notice an English fan already unconscious on the asphalt, with another English fan attempting to help him.

*I want people to keep pausing the below video EVERY few seconds, because I want people to LOOK at who is causing the trouble and WHO is doing the attacking and also the Ethnic appearance of those people....hint, they're predominantly of North African origin, mainly Algerian and Moroccan this being Marseille.*

*Here's a still picture, you can also see the English fan on the asphalt and another English fan attempting to help him, the African thug at the left is about to be decked, another hooded African thug and a Moroccan or Algerian or some such are running away, but if you watch the below video, they return throwing bottles and missiles.*

*



*

The so-called "French Pensioner" isn't anything of the sort....and continue to watch until the 17 seconds is up, you'll notice this particular North African gang, one of MANY that the cesspit called Marseille has been plagued with for DECADES, you'll notice as they're running away, they're still throwing bottles and missiles at the English fans.


Here's the same video but in close-up.


This is from 11th June, filmed by two English fans, the video is 1 minute and 43 seconds in duration, it's important, because what it's going to show you are English fans PEACEFULLY sitting at tables, outdoors having a drink and minding their own business....when all of a sudden a ton of Marseille Ultra thugs ALL of North African appearance turn up and for NO REASON WHATSOEVER begin ATTACKING said English fans.

The English fans react by throwing the stuff thrown at THEM back at the Marseille Ultra thugs, the latter as you'll witness begin the crap. What would most people do if a group of lunatics turned up and started throwing glass bottles and chairs at you?

When the police turn up, the Marseille Ultra thugs all run away, no doubt disappearing down the many filthy sidestreets that Marseille has.

The action begins at the 29 second mark.


Here's more, this is from Le Huffington Post, yes it's the French edition of that thing, but it's a compilation of a variety of videos all filmed by witnesses to even more unprovoked attacks on English fans in Marseille.

Again if you notice, it's the same sort of crowd, males with a North African appearance.


This is to give people an understanding of the violent, filthy cesspit Marseille is, a place full of North African drug gangs and characters that come straight out of the Kasbah of Algiers of Henri La Barthe's novel "Pépé le Moko" and the same Kasbah of Algiers of Front de Libération Nationale of the 1950s and 1960s.

This is from the France24 channel and it's presented by François Picard.

The duration of the video is 18 minutes and 57 seconds.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Militants

Police academy is alerted in this tournament. 
Good for every with pain after they starts fights.
This thugs will also kill another fans. No good.


----------



## Militants

Tommy Tainant said:


> Great win for the Germans,loving that Bastian got his goal. He has been outstanding for over a decade.
> 
> The German National side s turning into a symbol of a rainbow nation. People of all ethnicity coming together to represent their country.
> 
> It is how it should be.



Okey, Germany go to next round and there is Which country?? Only no 2 after Poland.
Maybe Sweden or Italy is Germany next round game or.
Or quarters against these two tough teams.


----------



## Militants

Switzerland, Sweden, Ireland or Italy is what Germany want loser in eighth . .


----------



## Militants

What to say now mr american born citizen?!


----------



## Hossfly

Militants said:


> What to say now mr american born citizen?!


I say, "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead and remember the Alamo!"


----------



## Militants

Are you Anti Soccer and a Hockey fan like normal american and dislike Europe and South America with Soccer cultures?! Like my mothers brother even he like a little bit of Soccer but he are biggest Hockey fan in south. Finland was close to win this year. Defensive Canada won 2-0 in final game. Hard checking Defensemans in Defensive zone was alert for Canadas gold. Only close win of Finland. 

Czechs are maybe gold in Soccer to like old gold in Hockey. Self I like this: 

1.Tennis 2.Soccer 3.Hockey top 3 best.


----------



## Hossfly

Militants said:


> Are you Anti Soccer and a Hockey fan like normal american and dislike Europe and South America with Soccer cultures?! Like my mothers brother even he like a little bit of Soccer but he are biggest Hockey fan in south. Finland was close to win this year. Defensive Canada won 2-0 in final game. Hard checking Defensemans in Defensive zone was alert for Canadas gold. Only close win of Finland.
> 
> Czechs are maybe gold in Soccer to like old gold in Hockey. Self I like this:
> 
> 1.Tennis 2.Soccer 3.Hockey top 3 best.


You would never make it in Texas.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches so far.

*Group D.*

Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.

I'm told this was a bit of a boring match.

FT Spain 1 Czech Republic 0
Gerard Piqué of Barcelona goal at 87 minutes.

*Group E.*

The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.

A pretty dull match, Sweden were appallingly uninspiring. I can envisage both Ireland and Sweden not getting out of Group E.

FT The Republic of Ireland 1 Sweden 1
Wes Hoolahan of Norwich City goal at 48 minutes then a Ciaran Clark of Aston Villa own goal at 71 minutes.

*Group E.*

Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.

We hope Belgium vs Italy is at least exciting, I could have fallen asleep at various moments during that Ireland vs Sweden match.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## alpine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches so far.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> I'm told this was a bit of a boring match.
> 
> FT Spain 1 Czech Republic 0
> Gerard Piqué of Barcelona goal at 87 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> A pretty dull match, Sweden were appallingly uninspiring. I can envisage both Ireland and Sweden not getting out of Group E.
> 
> FT The Republic of Ireland 1 Sweden 1
> Wes Hoolahan of Norwich City goal at 48 minutes then a Ciaran Clark of Aston Villa own goal at 71 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.
> 
> We hope Belgium vs Italy is at least exciting, I could have fallen asleep at various moments during that Ireland vs Sweden match.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...



Spain dominated whole game. Czechs made it out of their half only couple times, one being in the last minutes in a desperate attack, where they almost scored too. Spain was good, but as always, Iniesta good.

Sweden had air superiority against Irish, and the strength as well, as expected. But Irish managed to get a draw out of this game. Ibra was partying hard at his home town last night it seems like.

For the upcoming game; Italy has a very solid defence, constructed by all Juve players. Belgium has some ammunition against that however, like a fast Hazard, and a tall striking force of Benteke, Lukaku and Fellani...

We shall see who will prevail...


----------



## Militants

Hoped Ireland outclass Belgium so they get Germany in the next round.
Hoped Ireland stop Germanys Glory in Euro 2016 Tournament.


----------



## alpine

Will be too tough to stop the panzers this year...


----------



## Militants

Ireland can stop them off course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

alpine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches so far.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> I'm told this was a bit of a boring match.
> 
> FT Spain 1 Czech Republic 0
> Gerard Piqué of Barcelona goal at 87 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> A pretty dull match, Sweden were appallingly uninspiring. I can envisage both Ireland and Sweden not getting out of Group E.
> 
> FT The Republic of Ireland 1 Sweden 1
> Wes Hoolahan of Norwich City goal at 48 minutes then a Ciaran Clark of Aston Villa own goal at 71 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.
> 
> We hope Belgium vs Italy is at least exciting, I could have fallen asleep at various moments during that Ireland vs Sweden match.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spain dominated whole game. Czechs made it out of their half only couple times, one being in the last minutes in a desperate attack, where they almost scored too. Spain was good, but as always, Iniesta good.
> 
> Sweden had air superiority against Irish, and the strength as well, as expected. But Irish managed to get a draw out of this game. Ibra was partying hard at his home town last night it seems like.
> 
> For the upcoming game; Italy has a very solid defence, constructed by all Juve players. Belgium has some ammunition against that however, like a fast Hazard, and a tall striking force of Benteke, Lukaku and Fellani...
> 
> We shall see who will prevail...
Click to expand...


Yesterday I was thinking an Italy win, but now after looking at the Belgian starting line-up, I'm not so sure.

*Belgium*

1 Courtois
23 Ciman
2 Alderweireld
3 Vermaelen
5 Vertonghen
6 Witsel
4 Nainggolan
7 De Bruyne
8 Fellaini
10 Hazard
9 Lukaku
*Substitutes*

11 Carrasco
12 Mignolet
13 Gillet
14 Mertens
15 Denayer
16 Meunier
17 Origi
18 Kabasele
19 Dembélé
20 Benteke
21 Lukaku
22 Batshuayi
*Italy*

1 Buffon
6 Candreva
15 Barzagli
19 Bonucci
3 Chiellini
4 Darmian
18 Parolo
16 De Rossi
23 Giaccherini
9 Pellè
17 Citadin Martins
*Substitutes*

2 De Sciglio
5 Ogbonna
7 Zaza
8 Florenzi
10 Motta
11 Immobile
12 Sirigu
13 Marchetti
14 Sturaro
20 Insigne
21 Bernardeschi
22 El Shaarawy


----------



## dani67

BRAZIL


----------



## Militants

Darmian I will have in CFC.


----------



## alpine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches so far.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> I'm told this was a bit of a boring match.
> 
> FT Spain 1 Czech Republic 0
> Gerard Piqué of Barcelona goal at 87 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> A pretty dull match, Sweden were appallingly uninspiring. I can envisage both Ireland and Sweden not getting out of Group E.
> 
> FT The Republic of Ireland 1 Sweden 1
> Wes Hoolahan of Norwich City goal at 48 minutes then a Ciaran Clark of Aston Villa own goal at 71 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.
> 
> We hope Belgium vs Italy is at least exciting, I could have fallen asleep at various moments during that Ireland vs Sweden match.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spain dominated whole game. Czechs made it out of their half only couple times, one being in the last minutes in a desperate attack, where they almost scored too. Spain was good, but as always, Iniesta good.
> 
> Sweden had air superiority against Irish, and the strength as well, as expected. But Irish managed to get a draw out of this game. Ibra was partying hard at his home town last night it seems like.
> 
> For the upcoming game; Italy has a very solid defence, constructed by all Juve players. Belgium has some ammunition against that however, like a fast Hazard, and a tall striking force of Benteke, Lukaku and Fellani...
> 
> We shall see who will prevail...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was thinking an Italy win, but now after looking at the Belgian starting line-up, I'm not so sure.
> 
> *Belgium*
> 
> 1 Courtois
> 23 Ciman
> 2 Alderweireld
> 3 Vermaelen
> 5 Vertonghen
> 6 Witsel
> 4 Nainggolan
> 7 De Bruyne
> 8 Fellaini
> 10 Hazard
> 9 Lukaku
> *Substitutes*
> 
> 11 Carrasco
> 12 Mignolet
> 13 Gillet
> 14 Mertens
> 15 Denayer
> 16 Meunier
> 17 Origi
> 18 Kabasele
> 19 Dembélé
> 20 Benteke
> 21 Lukaku
> 22 Batshuayi
> *Italy*
> 
> 1 Buffon
> 6 Candreva
> 15 Barzagli
> 19 Bonucci
> 3 Chiellini
> 4 Darmian
> 18 Parolo
> 16 De Rossi
> 23 Giaccherini
> 9 Pellè
> 17 Citadin Martins
> *Substitutes*
> 
> 2 De Sciglio
> 5 Ogbonna
> 7 Zaza
> 8 Florenzi
> 10 Motta
> 11 Immobile
> 12 Sirigu
> 13 Marchetti
> 14 Sturaro
> 20 Insigne
> 21 Bernardeschi
> 22 El Shaarawy
Click to expand...



Will be tough for Italy. They picked a terrible mid and offensive squad. 
They might stop em, but not sure if they will be able to push for a win.


----------



## Militants

Italy win easy this day evening. I say 4-2 or 4-0.


----------



## dani67

i hate italy .
viva belgium


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

alpine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches so far.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> I'm told this was a bit of a boring match.
> 
> FT Spain 1 Czech Republic 0
> Gerard Piqué of Barcelona goal at 87 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> A pretty dull match, Sweden were appallingly uninspiring. I can envisage both Ireland and Sweden not getting out of Group E.
> 
> FT The Republic of Ireland 1 Sweden 1
> Wes Hoolahan of Norwich City goal at 48 minutes then a Ciaran Clark of Aston Villa own goal at 71 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.
> 
> We hope Belgium vs Italy is at least exciting, I could have fallen asleep at various moments during that Ireland vs Sweden match.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spain dominated whole game. Czechs made it out of their half only couple times, one being in the last minutes in a desperate attack, where they almost scored too. Spain was good, but as always, Iniesta good.
> 
> Sweden had air superiority against Irish, and the strength as well, as expected. But Irish managed to get a draw out of this game. Ibra was partying hard at his home town last night it seems like.
> 
> For the upcoming game; Italy has a very solid defence, constructed by all Juve players. Belgium has some ammunition against that however, like a fast Hazard, and a tall striking force of Benteke, Lukaku and Fellani...
> 
> We shall see who will prevail...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was thinking an Italy win, but now after looking at the Belgian starting line-up, I'm not so sure.
> 
> *Belgium*
> 
> 1 Courtois
> 23 Ciman
> 2 Alderweireld
> 3 Vermaelen
> 5 Vertonghen
> 6 Witsel
> 4 Nainggolan
> 7 De Bruyne
> 8 Fellaini
> 10 Hazard
> 9 Lukaku
> *Substitutes*
> 
> 11 Carrasco
> 12 Mignolet
> 13 Gillet
> 14 Mertens
> 15 Denayer
> 16 Meunier
> 17 Origi
> 18 Kabasele
> 19 Dembélé
> 20 Benteke
> 21 Lukaku
> 22 Batshuayi
> *Italy*
> 
> 1 Buffon
> 6 Candreva
> 15 Barzagli
> 19 Bonucci
> 3 Chiellini
> 4 Darmian
> 18 Parolo
> 16 De Rossi
> 23 Giaccherini
> 9 Pellè
> 17 Citadin Martins
> *Substitutes*
> 
> 2 De Sciglio
> 5 Ogbonna
> 7 Zaza
> 8 Florenzi
> 10 Motta
> 11 Immobile
> 12 Sirigu
> 13 Marchetti
> 14 Sturaro
> 20 Insigne
> 21 Bernardeschi
> 22 El Shaarawy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will be tough for Italy. They picked a terrible mid and offensive squad.
> They might stop em, but not sure if they will be able to push for a win.
Click to expand...


I agree and I'm saying Belgium to win, though I won't predict how many goals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> i hate italy .
> viva belgium



Italy have a fantastic National Anthem "Il Canto degli Italiani" ("Song of The Italians"), or just known as "Fratelli d'Italia" ("Brothers of Italy"), the words written in 1847 by Goffredo Mameli and the music composed by Michele Novaro.

The modern Italians need to heed the opening verse and both chorus from their National Anthem and find their collective balls and start dealing with things like their Ancestors did in Ancient Rome.

*First verse:*

*Fratelli d'Italia,
l'Italia s'è desta,
dell'elmo di Scipio
s'è cinta la testa.
Dov'è la Vittoria?
Le porga la chioma,
ché schiava di Roma
Iddio la creò.*

*Brothers of Italy,
Italy has woken,
Bound Scipio's helmet
Upon her head.
Where is Victory?
Let her bow down,
For God created her
Slave of Rome.*

*First Chorus:*

*Stringiamci a coorte,*
*siam pronti alla morte.*
*Siam pronti alla morte,*
*l'Italia chiamò.*
*Stringiamci a coorte,*
*siam pronti alla morte.*
*Siam pronti alla morte,*
*l'Italia chiamò! Sì!*

*Let us join in a cohort*
*We are ready to die.*
*We are ready to die,*
*Italy has called.*
*Let us join in a cohort,*
*We are ready to die.*
*We are ready to die,*
*Italy has called! Yes!*

*Second Chorus:*

_*Uniamoci, amiamoci,*
*l'unione e l'amore*
*rivelano ai popoli*
*le vie del Signore.*
*Giuriamo far libero*
*il suolo natio:*
*uniti, per Dio,*
*chi vincer ci può?*_

*Let us unite, let us love one another,*
*For union and love*
*Reveal to the people*
*The ways of the Lord.*
*Let us swear to set free*
*The land of our birth:*
*United, for God,*
*Who can overcome us?*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches so far.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Czech Republic KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> I'm told this was a bit of a boring match.
> 
> FT Spain 1 Czech Republic 0
> Gerard Piqué of Barcelona goal at 87 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> The Republic of Ireland vs Sweden KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> A pretty dull match, Sweden were appallingly uninspiring. I can envisage both Ireland and Sweden not getting out of Group E.
> 
> FT The Republic of Ireland 1 Sweden 1
> Wes Hoolahan of Norwich City goal at 48 minutes then a Ciaran Clark of Aston Villa own goal at 71 minutes.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs Italy KO at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu or usually just called Décines, it's about 12 km West of Lyon.
> 
> We hope Belgium vs Italy is at least exciting, I could have fallen asleep at various moments during that Ireland vs Sweden match.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spain dominated whole game. Czechs made it out of their half only couple times, one being in the last minutes in a desperate attack, where they almost scored too. Spain was good, but as always, Iniesta good.
> 
> Sweden had air superiority against Irish, and the strength as well, as expected. But Irish managed to get a draw out of this game. Ibra was partying hard at his home town last night it seems like.
> 
> For the upcoming game; Italy has a very solid defence, constructed by all Juve players. Belgium has some ammunition against that however, like a fast Hazard, and a tall striking force of Benteke, Lukaku and Fellani...
> 
> We shall see who will prevail...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was thinking an Italy win, but now after looking at the Belgian starting line-up, I'm not so sure.
> 
> *Belgium*
> 
> 1 Courtois
> 23 Ciman
> 2 Alderweireld
> 3 Vermaelen
> 5 Vertonghen
> 6 Witsel
> 4 Nainggolan
> 7 De Bruyne
> 8 Fellaini
> 10 Hazard
> 9 Lukaku
> *Substitutes*
> 
> 11 Carrasco
> 12 Mignolet
> 13 Gillet
> 14 Mertens
> 15 Denayer
> 16 Meunier
> 17 Origi
> 18 Kabasele
> 19 Dembélé
> 20 Benteke
> 21 Lukaku
> 22 Batshuayi
> *Italy*
> 
> 1 Buffon
> 6 Candreva
> 15 Barzagli
> 19 Bonucci
> 3 Chiellini
> 4 Darmian
> 18 Parolo
> 16 De Rossi
> 23 Giaccherini
> 9 Pellè
> 17 Citadin Martins
> *Substitutes*
> 
> 2 De Sciglio
> 5 Ogbonna
> 7 Zaza
> 8 Florenzi
> 10 Motta
> 11 Immobile
> 12 Sirigu
> 13 Marchetti
> 14 Sturaro
> 20 Insigne
> 21 Bernardeschi
> 22 El Shaarawy
Click to expand...


*Group E.*

Belgium 0 Italy 1 Emanuele Giaccherini of Bologna at 31 minutes, Belgian defence pretty much AWOL.

Italy could have got a second goal then, Graziano Pellè, again the Belgian defence a mess.

If Italy get a second goal, that's it for Belgium in this game, Italy will then just play a completely defensive game, they might be weak in the Midfield, but the Italian defence remains strong.

HT Belgium 0 Italy 1.

SH.

Belgium nearly scored at 53 minutes, a brilliant shot from Romelu Lukaku heading toward the top right-hand corner of the goal, just missed by inches.

Italy nearly got a goal at 54 minutes a Graziano Pellè header and an excellent save from Thibaut Courtois.

Italian substitution at 59 minutes, Matteo Darmian of Manchester UTD off and Mattia De Sciglio of A.C. Milan on.

Belgian substitution at 61 minutes Belgian fans not happy with this substitution, they're whistling and booing, Radja Nainggolan of Roma off and Dries Mertens of Napoli on.

No wonder the Belgian fans aren't happy, Nainggolan has been one of the best players for Belgium in this match, a strange decision from the Coach Marc Wilmots.

Giorgio Chiellini gets a yellow card at 66 minutes for holding back Eden Hazard.

This SH is more chaotic than the FH.

Belgian substitution at 73 minutes Romelu Lukaku of Everton FC off and Divock Origi of Liverpool FC on.

Italian substitution at 74 minutes Citadin Martins of  Internazionale off and Ciro Immobile of Torino on.

Belgian substitution at 76 minutes Laurent Ciman of Montréal Impact off and Yannick Carrasco of Atlético Madrid on.

Italian substitution at 78 minutes Daniele De Rossi of Roma off and Thiago Motta of PSG (Paris Saint-Germain) on.

Italy nearly scored Ciro Immobile at 84 minutes, another excellent save from Thibaut Courtois.

Now in stoppage time 90 + 3'.

Belgium had a double chance to score, both Marouane Fellaini and Divock Origi missed.

Belgium 0 Italy 2 goal at 93 minutes from Graziano Pellè of Southampton.

FT Belgium 0 Italy 2.

Gli Azzurri win.

Edited to add further comments during the match.


----------



## Militants

Italys new a-team is better for me than the old with one old keeper(40 year old).
Thinks Italys new a-team is very good team players.
Off course is Italy better than Belgium in 2016 also.


----------



## alpine

Italians prevail. Well done...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



This is how it stands.

*Group A*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 France 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
2 


 Switzerland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
3 


 Romania 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
4 


 Albania 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0


*Group B*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Wales 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
2 


 Russia 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
3 


 England 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
4 


 Slovakia 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0


*Group C*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Germany 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
2 


 Poland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
3 


 Northern Ireland 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
4 


 Ukraine 1 0 0 1 0 2 -2 0


*Group D*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Spain 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
2 


 Croatia 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
3 


 Czech Republic 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
4 


 Turkey 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0

*Group E*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
1 


 Italy 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
2 


 Sweden 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
3 


 Republic of Ireland 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
4 


 Belgium 1 0 0 1 0 2 -2 0

Tomorrow the last group begins.

*Group F*

*Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
*
0 


 Austria 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 


 Hungary 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 


 Iceland 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 


 Portugal 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## Bleipriester

The Italians were quite loud here. Some are still honking (it is 11:40 PM). Good that the Turks lost, they never stop honking in large convoys.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it stands.
> 
> *Group A*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> France 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Switzerland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Romania 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Albania 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 
> 
> *Group B*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Wales 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Russia 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 3
> 
> 
> England 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 4
> 
> 
> Slovakia 1 0 0 1 1 2 -1 0
> 
> 
> *Group C*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Germany 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Poland 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Northern Ireland 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 0 0 1 0 2 -2 0
> 
> 
> *Group D*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Spain 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Croatia 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 3
> 3
> 
> 
> Czech Republic 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 4
> 
> 
> Turkey 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0
> 
> *Group E*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 1
> 
> 
> Italy 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 3
> 2
> 
> 
> Sweden 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 3
> 
> 
> Republic of Ireland 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 4
> 
> 
> Belgium 1 0 0 1 0 2 -2 0
> 
> Tomorrow the last group begins.
> 
> *Group F*
> 
> *Teams* *P* *W* *D* *L* *F* *A* *+/-* *Pts
> *
> 0
> 
> 
> Austria 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 0
> 
> 
> Hungary 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 0
> 
> 
> Iceland 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 0
> 
> 
> Portugal 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Click to expand...


Tomorrow's matches.

*Group F.
*
Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux * in Bordeaux.

With my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.

Portugal vs Iceland KO 9pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.

Portugal to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

* Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux.

This Stade was designed and built by Herzog & de Meuron Architekten (Herzog & de Meuron Basel) who have been friends of my family for many decades, I thought I'd just briefly mention this, because they're amazing. They've designed and built a multitude of structures, from football Stadia (including the Allianz Arena, home to Bayern München) to Art Museums around the world.

This is the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux, the design is inspired from forests.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> The Italians were quite loud here. Some are still honking (it is 11:40 PM). Good that the Turks lost, they never stop honking in large convoys.



The Italians are always honking, I know this also from being in Roma numerous times, a place where nobody knows how to drive a car correctly, where all rules of the road are thrown out and where they all constantly honk, sometimes in tandem with an arm out of the window performing less than innocent hand gestures


----------



## Militants

Italy won.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation

Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.

The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Not a lot of penalty for midfield fouls.   You can shut them down and so what?  Free kick from 75 yds out?  As long as ni yellow you can rough them up if they seem headed with advantage.



*Copa America Quarter Finals.*

*16 June 2016

21:30*

*United States



* *Match 25* *



Ecuador

17 June 2016

20:00

Peru



 Match 26 



Colombia

18 June 2016

19:00

Argentina



Match 27 



Venezuela

18 June 2016

22:00

Mexico



 Match 28 



Chile








*


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.


Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.

Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians were quite loud here. Some are still honking (it is 11:40 PM). Good that the Turks lost, they never stop honking in large convoys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italians are always honking, I know this also from being in Roma numerous times, a place where nobody knows how to drive a car correctly, where all rules of the road are thrown out and where they all constantly honk, sometimes in tandem with an arm out of the window performing less than innocent hand gestures
Click to expand...

Yeah, like Portugal and Spain. Burst tires every few hundreds meters. Once in Portugal we heard an explosion or something. Later we saw lone burned out car at a crossing. I loved the Spanish liberties, though. 14 years old were allowed to ride 150 cc motorcycles and did not even need to wear a helmet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



*Group F.*

Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

As I said yesterday, with my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.

We love our Hungarian cousins.

Viva Magyarország.



I might at HT comment what the score is.

Of course we notice the ONLY player who didn't sing "Land der Berge, Land am Strome", why WOULD he's not of Austrian Heritage, not even of European Heritage....he's one of those "tokens" that everyone must "tolerate" for _now.
_
HT Austria 0 Hungary 0.

Edited to add comment.
_
_


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
Click to expand...


The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.

Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.

As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.

I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"

The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa 

If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.

I'm posting the below videos to illustrate that it's just Russia that's being singled out here for their fans fighting with other fans. The French and Polish fans have also been fighting, and of course the English fans fighting with the French, Russians and Polish fans.

Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.


Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> As I said yesterday, with my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.
> 
> We love our Hungarian cousins.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> I might at HT comment what the score is.
> 
> Of course we notice the ONLY player who didn't sing "Land der Berge, Land am Strome", why WOULD he's not of Austrian Heritage, not even of European Heritage....he's one of those "tokens" that everyone must "tolerate" for _now.
> _
> HT Austria 0 Hungary 0.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


*Group F.*

Austria 0 Hungary 1 Ádám Szalai of Hannover 96 at 63 minutes.

That was Hungary's first goal in the European Football Championship since 1972, 44 years and it HAS to be against us, WTF?!

1972 was the last time Hungary got into the Euro's, only four teams used to play in it back then, so that must have been weird, no Group's and straight into Semi-Finals, Third Place match and the Final.

This wasn't supposed to happen, we're ranked 10th in the world in the FIFA Rankings, our Hungarian friends are ranked 20th in the world in the FIFA Rankings.

Our very first International match was against Hungary in Wien on 12th October 1902 and we won 5-0.

Martin Hinteregger goal at 66 minutes disallowed because Dragović has fouled someone and now has been red carded. WTF?!

Now at 84 minutes, I know this is going to finish Austria 0 Hungary 1.

WTF?! I forgot not to make ANY comments, this further reinforces my superstitions about this stuff, so I'll have to take the blame for us losing this strange match.

Total WTF?!

Austria 0 Hungary 2 Zoltán Stieber of 1. FC Nürnberg at 89 minutes.

We've been playing with 10 men for nearly half an hour after the red card for Aleksandar Dragović of European Serbian Heritage 

However, Dragović should be taken out and SHOT because Martin Hinteregger did score, but the goal was disallowed because of Dragović fouling someone who I forget the name of.

FT Austria 0 Hungary 2.

This is a shocking result, everyone is shocked already, this is incredible, this doesn't happen....and it's happened.

We've just had 9 consecutive competitive wins and THIS happens.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
Click to expand...

Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
Click to expand...


Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?

Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.

Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
Click to expand...

The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
> Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.
Click to expand...

While every country has its nazi hooligans you are focusing on Russians. What´s your point? Your moronic insult is unnecessary, btw.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.
Click to expand...


NATO are playing a very dangerous game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NATO are playing a very dangerous game.
Click to expand...

Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> As I said yesterday, with my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.
> 
> We love our Hungarian cousins.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> I might at HT comment what the score is.
> 
> Of course we notice the ONLY player who didn't sing "Land der Berge, Land am Strome", why WOULD he's not of Austrian Heritage, not even of European Heritage....he's one of those "tokens" that everyone must "tolerate" for _now.
> _
> HT Austria 0 Hungary 0.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 1 Ádám Szalai of Hannover 96 at 63 minutes.
> 
> That was Hungary's first goal in the European Football Championship since 1972, 44 years and it HAS to be against us, WTF?!
> 
> 1972 was the last time Hungary got into the Euro's, only four teams used to play in it back then, so that must have been weird, no Group's and straight into Semi-Finals, Third Place match and the Final.
> 
> This wasn't supposed to happen, we're ranked 10th in the world in the FIFA Rankings, our Hungarian friends are ranked 20th in the world in the FIFA Rankings.
> 
> Our very first International match was against Hungary in Wien on 12th October 1902 and we won 5-0.
> 
> Martin Hinteregger goal at 66 minutes disallowed because Dragović has fouled someone and now has been red carded. WTF?!
> 
> Now at 84 minutes, I know this is going to finish Austria 0 Hungary 1.
> 
> WTF?! I forgot not to make ANY comments, this further reinforces my superstitions about this stuff, so I'll have to take the blame for us losing this strange match.
> 
> Total WTF?!
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 2 Zoltán Stieber of 1. FC Nürnberg at 89 minutes.
> 
> We've been playing with 10 men for nearly half an hour after the red card for Aleksandar Dragović of European Serbian Heritage
> 
> However, Dragović should be taken out and SHOT because Martin Hinteregger did score, but the goal was disallowed because of Dragović fouling someone who I forget the name of.
> 
> FT Austria 0 Hungary 2.
> 
> This is a shocking result, everyone is shocked already, this is incredible, this doesn't happen....and it's happened.
> 
> We've just had 9 consecutive competitive wins and THIS happens.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


*Group F.*

Portugal vs Iceland KO in a few minutes at 9pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.

Portugal to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

At 15 minutes, Iceland are doing pretty good, Portugal seem a little not in the groove they usually can get into, although I think they'll get into their groove.

Portugal kit is the smartest kit that's been sported so far in this tournament.

Cristiano Ronaldo is totally delicious as usual, very sexy, good thing he's also a brilliant player.

At 19 minutes Nani nearly scored, an excellent save from the Icelandic goalkeeper, don't know what his name is.

Portugal 1 Iceland 0 Nani of Fenerbahçe goal at 31 minutes.

HT Portugal 1 Iceland 0.

*Edited to add comment.*


----------



## Bleipriester

Oh, this is actually a soccer thread?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NATO are playing a very dangerous game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
Click to expand...


That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NATO are playing a very dangerous game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
Click to expand...

I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NATO are playing a very dangerous game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
> Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.
Click to expand...


There's the regular, normal Kurds and then there's the PJAK (an ethnic secessionist Kurdish guerrilla group), who Iran have been fighting since about 2003/2004.

Then there's the PKK (Kurdistan Workers' Party) who are affiliated with the PJAK, but operate within Turkey. The PKK are pretty much Communists, Militant Far-Left lunatics, they're the group who commit the terrorist attacks.

Erdogan, who's an actual psychopath uses what the PKK do to target ALL Kurds, so he sends Turkish forces to destroy entire Kurdish villages in a scorched-earth policy, whilst also allowing State Sanctioned torture of other Kurds and the usual murders and arrests of Kurdish journalists etc.

The hypocritical and morally in the toilet bowl EU allows this to happen, ditto the UN, ditto Washington DC, ditto NATO because Turkey's in NATO, which is INSANE that they are, but all these hypocrites they have no problem with it or anything Turkey and Erdogan does....personally I think EVERY sanction that's available should be put on Turkey.

Thousands of normal Kurds, including women, have been fighting ISIS for some time and they've been very effective, they deserve our respect, along with the Yazidis, who are Ethnically Kurdish, they've been fighting ISIS also, despite the Yazidis being openly targeted by ISIS for full-on extermination as "Devil Worshippers"

Erdogan is openly blackmailing the EU, even that piece of filth Juncker basically said he is, in the typical Juncker vague way.

Erdogan wants to recreate The Ottoman Empire, he's mentioned that he does in numerous speeches, he's even referred to himself as The New Sultan, he's a dangerous and unhinged individual.

Turkey isn't the nation of  Kemal Atatürk anymore, which is a great tragedy it's not, Turkey's well on it's way to becoming the central focus point of The Islamic Caliphate, which is why we shouldn't consider Turkey a friend, which is why we shouldn't allow these EU Visas for Turks, a nation of nearly 80 million people.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny and even ridiculous forces the Nato deploys at Russia´s doorsteps are no match for Russia. They are only up to appease eastern Nato members and keep them on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO are playing a very dangerous game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
> Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the regular, normal Kurds and then there's the PJAK (an ethnic secessionist Kurdish guerrilla group), who Iran have been fighting since about 2003/2004.
> 
> Then there's the PKK (Kurdistan Workers' Party) who are affiliated with the PJAK, but operate within Turkey. The PKK are pretty much Communists, Militant Far-Left lunatics, they're the group who commit the terrorist attacks.
> 
> Erdogan, who's an actual psychopath uses what the PKK do to target ALL Kurds, so he sends Turkish forces to destroy entire Kurdish villages in a scorched-earth policy, whilst also allowing State Sanctioned torture of other Kurds and the usual murders and arrests of Kurdish journalists etc.
> 
> The hypocritical and morally in the toilet bowl EU allows this to happen, ditto the UN, ditto Washington DC, ditto NATO because Turkey's in NATO, which is INSANE that they are, but all these hypocrites they have no problem with it or anything Turkey and Erdogan does....personally I think EVERY sanction that's available should be put on Turkey.
> 
> Thousands of normal Kurds, including women, have been fighting ISIS for some time and they've been very effective, they deserve our respect, along with the Yazidis, who are Ethnically Kurdish, they've been fighting ISIS also, despite the Yazidis being openly targeted by ISIS for full-on extermination as "Devil Worshippers"
> 
> Erdogan is openly blackmailing the EU, even that piece of filth Juncker basically said he is, in the typical Juncker vague way.
> 
> Erdogan wants to recreate The Ottoman Empire, he's mentioned that he does in numerous speeches, he's even referred to himself as The New Sultan, he's a dangerous and unhinged individual.
> 
> Turkey isn't the nation of  Kemal Atatürk anymore, which is a great tragedy it's not, Turkey's well on it's way to becoming the central focus point of The Islamic Caliphate, which is why we shouldn't consider Turkey a friend, which is why we shouldn't allow these EU Visas for Turks, a nation of nearly 80 million people.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...

The YPG which is the major Kurdish group in Syria, is the Syrian military wing of the PKK, but it claims it is independent.
The Kurdish autonomy in Iraq is apparently ruled by thugs. It was bankrupt and the fighters got no money and many sold their arms on the black market to buy food. Recently, it received a 200 million USD aid from Turkey.
The Kurdish actions in Syria are murky and they tend to shift alliances. Hopefully, with the SDF, there is some reasonable Kurdish dominated force.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
> Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While every country has its nazi hooligans you are focusing on Russians. What´s your point? Your moronic insult is unnecessary, btw.
Click to expand...

Because it is Russian hooligans who are at fault here. They are absolute scum. Why do you excuse these thugs ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> I'm posting the below videos to illustrate that it's just Russia that's being singled out here for their fans fighting with other fans. The French and Polish fans have also been fighting, and of course the English fans fighting with the French, Russians and Polish fans.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


I don't see why teams have to be grouped in with fans who are more interested in having fights than watching the football. If the England fans get into fights, how is this the fault of the England team, the latter are there to participate in Euro 2016, they're not responsible for a few hundred hooligans, also we're talking a few hundred from how many thousands?

There's always going to be a handful of idiots who are just somewhere to stir trouble, we even have them here. The majority are a combination of attention seekers and from the lower classes of society (working class to lower-middle class), they usually are disappointed that they've not achieved higher status in life and take their inner self-hate and frustration out on others.

Alcohol and possible mental health issues could be involved also.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group B.*

Russia vs Slovakia KO at 3pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km from Lille.

Slovakia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

*Group A.*

Romania vs Switzerland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

Switzerland to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

France vs Albania KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille. 

France to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.


*


*


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
> Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While every country has its nazi hooligans you are focusing on Russians. What´s your point? Your moronic insult is unnecessary, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is Russian hooligans who are at fault here. They are absolute scum. Why do you excuse these thugs ?
Click to expand...

Do I? And just because anti-Russian puppet media says the evil Ivan is guilty it isn´t automatically true, by the way.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
> Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While every country has its nazi hooligans you are focusing on Russians. What´s your point? Your moronic insult is unnecessary, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is Russian hooligans who are at fault here. They are absolute scum. Why do you excuse these thugs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I? And just because anti-Russian puppet media says the evil Ivan is guilty it isn´t automatically true, by the way.
Click to expand...

But it is true in this instance.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious far-right activist at Euro 2016 with Russian FA delegation
> 
> Everybody knows that Russia bought the next World cup. But this article lifts the lid on the Nazi trash at the heart of the Russian game. It doesnt encourage these backward fuckwits to get civilised if we keep making them look normal.
> 
> The Russian World Cup is shaping up to be the modern day equivalent of the Berlin Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast nonsense. Who of us demanded the Ukrainian fascist regime to be banned from the cup? No, it is the Ukrainian tam that played, not the regime.
> The Russian government faces ridiculous accusations since the Nato launched its nazi-"revolution" in Ukraine, though nothing has changed in Russia.
> 
> Well, here comes the new Ukrainian team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The England and Wales fans in Lens have teamed up and are singing anti-Russian songs, of course attempting to get Russia into trouble.
> 
> Also six English fans have been jailed in Marseille.
> 
> As we know the Global Elite have even politicised football now, eg. the FIFA thing and now also targeting ONLY Russia AGAIN.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Euro 2016 hasn't been rigged to give the Cup to the Ukraine, like the consistently crap Eurovision on the night was won by Russia, but with the new "strange" added votes the Ukraine "won"
> 
> The Global Elite again memo Russia bad, Ukraine good, even though educated people know the opposite is correct. It's like NATO the Global Elite Mercenary Force are saying that Russia is about to invade the Baltics and Eastern Europa
> 
> If only Russia and Putin would just bend over and be a Washington DC Vassal State, then they wouldn't be getting targeted in everything including sport....if ONLY Russia and Putin would just support ISIS like Washington DC, Saudi Arabia and Turkey does, then all this targeting would just stop.
> 
> I'm posting the below videos to illustrate that it's just Russia that's being singled out here for their fans fighting with other fans. The French and Polish fans have also been fighting, and of course the English fans fighting with the French, Russians and Polish fans.
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans have also been fighting, this is from Lille on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Germany and Ukraine fans fighting again, this is from Lille yesterday.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why teams have to be grouped in with fans who are more interested in having fights than watching the football. If the England fans get into fights, how is this the fault of the England team, the latter are there to participate in Euro 2016, they're not responsible for a few hundred hooligans, also we're talking a few hundred from how many thousands?
> 
> There's always going to be a handful of idiots who are just somewhere to stir trouble, we even have them here. The majority are a combination of attention seekers and from the lower classes of society (working class to lower-middle class), they usually are disappointed that they've not achieved higher status in life and take their inner self-hate and frustration out on others.
> 
> Alcohol and possible mental health issues could be involved also.
Click to expand...


There are many reasons. 

Firstly health and safety. UEFA have a responsibility to ensure that games take place in a safe environment. The scenes on saturday night looked far too reminiscent of the Heysel tragedy and it is lucky that nobody was hurt.

Secondly money. Sponsors dont like to see savages fighting in front of their adverts.Its bad business.

Thirdly its about taking responsibility. Countries have a responsibility to control their criminals. They should not be exporting violence.

Russian football official tells Russia fans to 'keep up' the violence

This character might think he is being clever but he has cost his association a six figure fine already.

We should not be taking the World Cup to a backward place like Russia. Their fans act like savages and are condoned by their own authorities. They need to clean up their act. 
(they are not the only ones either)


----------



## frigidweirdo

In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
> Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While every country has its nazi hooligans you are focusing on Russians. What´s your point? Your moronic insult is unnecessary, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is Russian hooligans who are at fault here. They are absolute scum. Why do you excuse these thugs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I? And just because anti-Russian puppet media says the evil Ivan is guilty it isn´t automatically true, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true in this instance.
Click to expand...

You believe it...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.


We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.


----------



## Bleipriester

That´s utter nonsense. Security forces prevent any happenings in a Russian stadium.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> That´s utter nonsense. Security forces prevent any happenings in a Russian stadium.


It was just off Red Square at the Rossiya Hotel. About 300 of them.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That´s utter nonsense. Security forces prevent any happenings in a Russian stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> It was just off Red Square at the Rossiya Hotel. About 300 of them.
Click to expand...

And what did they do?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group B.*

Russia vs Slovakia KO at 3pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km from Lille.

FT Russia 1 Slovakia 2.

*Group A.*

Romania vs Switzerland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

FT Romania 1 Switzerland 1.

France vs Albania KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.


----------



## Unkotare

The what now?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> NATO are playing a very dangerous game.
> 
> 
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
> Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the regular, normal Kurds and then there's the PJAK (an ethnic secessionist Kurdish guerrilla group), who Iran have been fighting since about 2003/2004.
> 
> Then there's the PKK (Kurdistan Workers' Party) who are affiliated with the PJAK, but operate within Turkey. The PKK are pretty much Communists, Militant Far-Left lunatics, they're the group who commit the terrorist attacks.
> 
> Erdogan, who's an actual psychopath uses what the PKK do to target ALL Kurds, so he sends Turkish forces to destroy entire Kurdish villages in a scorched-earth policy, whilst also allowing State Sanctioned torture of other Kurds and the usual murders and arrests of Kurdish journalists etc.
> 
> The hypocritical and morally in the toilet bowl EU allows this to happen, ditto the UN, ditto Washington DC, ditto NATO because Turkey's in NATO, which is INSANE that they are, but all these hypocrites they have no problem with it or anything Turkey and Erdogan does....personally I think EVERY sanction that's available should be put on Turkey.
> 
> Thousands of normal Kurds, including women, have been fighting ISIS for some time and they've been very effective, they deserve our respect, along with the Yazidis, who are Ethnically Kurdish, they've been fighting ISIS also, despite the Yazidis being openly targeted by ISIS for full-on extermination as "Devil Worshippers"
> 
> Erdogan is openly blackmailing the EU, even that piece of filth Juncker basically said he is, in the typical Juncker vague way.
> 
> Erdogan wants to recreate The Ottoman Empire, he's mentioned that he does in numerous speeches, he's even referred to himself as The New Sultan, he's a dangerous and unhinged individual.
> 
> Turkey isn't the nation of  Kemal Atatürk anymore, which is a great tragedy it's not, Turkey's well on it's way to becoming the central focus point of The Islamic Caliphate, which is why we shouldn't consider Turkey a friend, which is why we shouldn't allow these EU Visas for Turks, a nation of nearly 80 million people.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The YPG which is the major Kurdish group in Syria, is the Syrian military wing of the PKK, but it claims it is independent.
> The Kurdish autonomy in Iraq is apparently ruled by thugs. It was bankrupt and the fighters got no money and many sold their arms on the black market to buy food. Recently, it received a 200 million USD aid from Turkey.
> The Kurdish actions in Syria are murky and they tend to shift alliances. Hopefully, with the SDF, there is some reasonable Kurdish dominated force.
Click to expand...


England and Wales fans causing trouble again and attempting to get the Russians to react.

What are the Propagandists with their anti-Russian Propaganda going to say about this?

English thugs and Welsh thugs.

Armed police use tear gas as fans chant 'f*** off Russia, we're England and Wales'

This is footage from Lille.


Here's the same group of English thugs and Welsh thugs trampling on a small Russian flag.


This is also from Lille, this is English thugs and Welsh thugs attacking some Russians for no apparent reason except they're Russian.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group B.*
> 
> Russia vs Slovakia KO at 3pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km from Lille.
> 
> FT Russia 1 Slovakia 2.
> 
> *Group A.*
> 
> Romania vs Switzerland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> FT Romania 1 Switzerland 1.
> 
> France vs Albania KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
Click to expand...


*Group A.*

France vs Albania KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

It's 0-0 at 8 minutes.

Giroud should have scored, Payet free kick, Giroud at close range, should have been 1-0.

I know it's not going to happen, but I'd love for Albania to win this match, both for an upset and also just to give Albania something for once.

Albania are playing pretty good, they're getting in some crucial tackles and are also performing well down both flanks of the pitch.

Albania making it difficult for Anthony Martial of Manchester United to be effective in any way at all.

Now at 45 + 1'

I think Albania have done outstanding this First Half, they've not given France a great deal of room to do any damage.

Pre-match I think most people thought France would be up 2-0 at HT.

HT France 0 Albania 0.

SH just began.

France substitution, Anthony Martial off and Paul Pogba of Juventus on.

At 61 minutes, I think France making another substitution soon, maybe Antoine Griezmann being brought on.

WTF?! Pogba has a shot from half a mile away and the ball hits one of his own players, this suggests the French are getting frustrated, for them to start hitting shots at goal from half a mile away suggests frustration.

At 65 minutes, France had two corners within two minutes, wasted both, Payet's first corner was chronic.

At 67 minutes, Giroud header totally off target.

France substitution at 68 minutes, Kingsley Coman of Bayern München off and Antoine Griezmann of Atlético Madrid on.

Albania substitution at 71 minutes.

The Referee makes a terrible decision to allow play on, when there was a blatant foul on an Albanian player, France could have scored, they didn't, NOW the Referee gives Albania the free kick for the foul. WTF?!

Albania substitution at 74 minutes.

France substitution at 77 minutes Olivier Giroud of Arsenal off and André-Pierre Gignac of Tigres UANL (Mexico) on.

Edited to add further comments.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
> Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the regular, normal Kurds and then there's the PJAK (an ethnic secessionist Kurdish guerrilla group), who Iran have been fighting since about 2003/2004.
> 
> Then there's the PKK (Kurdistan Workers' Party) who are affiliated with the PJAK, but operate within Turkey. The PKK are pretty much Communists, Militant Far-Left lunatics, they're the group who commit the terrorist attacks.
> 
> Erdogan, who's an actual psychopath uses what the PKK do to target ALL Kurds, so he sends Turkish forces to destroy entire Kurdish villages in a scorched-earth policy, whilst also allowing State Sanctioned torture of other Kurds and the usual murders and arrests of Kurdish journalists etc.
> 
> The hypocritical and morally in the toilet bowl EU allows this to happen, ditto the UN, ditto Washington DC, ditto NATO because Turkey's in NATO, which is INSANE that they are, but all these hypocrites they have no problem with it or anything Turkey and Erdogan does....personally I think EVERY sanction that's available should be put on Turkey.
> 
> Thousands of normal Kurds, including women, have been fighting ISIS for some time and they've been very effective, they deserve our respect, along with the Yazidis, who are Ethnically Kurdish, they've been fighting ISIS also, despite the Yazidis being openly targeted by ISIS for full-on extermination as "Devil Worshippers"
> 
> Erdogan is openly blackmailing the EU, even that piece of filth Juncker basically said he is, in the typical Juncker vague way.
> 
> Erdogan wants to recreate The Ottoman Empire, he's mentioned that he does in numerous speeches, he's even referred to himself as The New Sultan, he's a dangerous and unhinged individual.
> 
> Turkey isn't the nation of  Kemal Atatürk anymore, which is a great tragedy it's not, Turkey's well on it's way to becoming the central focus point of The Islamic Caliphate, which is why we shouldn't consider Turkey a friend, which is why we shouldn't allow these EU Visas for Turks, a nation of nearly 80 million people.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The YPG which is the major Kurdish group in Syria, is the Syrian military wing of the PKK, but it claims it is independent.
> The Kurdish autonomy in Iraq is apparently ruled by thugs. It was bankrupt and the fighters got no money and many sold their arms on the black market to buy food. Recently, it received a 200 million USD aid from Turkey.
> The Kurdish actions in Syria are murky and they tend to shift alliances. Hopefully, with the SDF, there is some reasonable Kurdish dominated force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> England and Wales fans causing trouble again and attempting to get the Russians to react.
> 
> What are the Propagandists with their anti-Russian Propaganda going to say about this?
> 
> English thugs and Welsh thugs.
> 
> Armed police use tear gas as fans chant 'f*** off Russia, we're England and Wales'
> 
> This is footage from Lille.
> 
> 
> Here's the same group of English thugs and Welsh thugs trampling on a small Russian flag.
> 
> 
> This is also from Lille, this is English thugs and Welsh thugs attacking some Russians for no apparent reason except they're Russian.
Click to expand...

Laughable.The English are bad enough and the Russians are worse.Take the blinkers off Adolf.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe has an agreement with Russia to not to amass troops on the borders. This is why the Nato has funny moving troops over there that permanently relocate to not to violate this agreement. Few know that Russia has still the right to use German air space like its own. They know everything relevant what happens here and if Nato likes to get their new cold war hot and tasty or even prepare for, Russia announced to "neutralize the risk".
> It is time for Europe to get rid of that destructive puppet lines that do not only expose us to Islamist terror threats but also hamper European friendship and economies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we agree, did you hear that NATO are moving FOUR more battalions into the Baltics to "counter the Russian threat", WHAT Russian threat?
> 
> Washington DC is the only threat and using the Vassal NATO to intimidate Russia, these psychopaths WANT war with Russia, if Russia doesn't allow herself to be taken over by the Global Elite, then they're prepared to deliberately start a war with Russia.
> 
> Europa needs to wake up, Russia is our friend, Washington DC which is in the control of the Global Elite has NEVER been our friend, all they want is to control everyone on this planet, including everyone's economies and business, that's what TTIP is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. Russian football, and other  Eastern European countries have been a stain on the game for several years now. They have a huge problem with hardcore nazi racist thugs.
> Their antics in France are not a one off, I saw it at first hand outside the Rossiya a few years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While every country has its nazi hooligans you are focusing on Russians. What´s your point? Your moronic insult is unnecessary, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is Russian hooligans who are at fault here. They are absolute scum. Why do you excuse these thugs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I? And just because anti-Russian puppet media says the evil Ivan is guilty it isn´t automatically true, by the way.
Click to expand...


All the other football hooliganism is condoned, actually they're cheering the English and Welsh football thugs on, it's ONLY the Russians that are a problem.

The anti-Russian Agenda, it's no different than these Propagandist idiots attempting to tell people that Russia's about to invade Sweden or Estonia or whatever, or that the Russian's going to invade America through Alaska,it's all garbage of course.

What they don't understanding is that normal, sensible people are laughing at all this garbage, it's so ridiculous it's laughable and pathetic.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nato is the US military and maybe Turkey.  EU armies are jokes. Guys like our Tommy Tainant rendered them incapable of defending the homelands to not to speak of posing a threat to Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
> Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the regular, normal Kurds and then there's the PJAK (an ethnic secessionist Kurdish guerrilla group), who Iran have been fighting since about 2003/2004.
> 
> Then there's the PKK (Kurdistan Workers' Party) who are affiliated with the PJAK, but operate within Turkey. The PKK are pretty much Communists, Militant Far-Left lunatics, they're the group who commit the terrorist attacks.
> 
> Erdogan, who's an actual psychopath uses what the PKK do to target ALL Kurds, so he sends Turkish forces to destroy entire Kurdish villages in a scorched-earth policy, whilst also allowing State Sanctioned torture of other Kurds and the usual murders and arrests of Kurdish journalists etc.
> 
> The hypocritical and morally in the toilet bowl EU allows this to happen, ditto the UN, ditto Washington DC, ditto NATO because Turkey's in NATO, which is INSANE that they are, but all these hypocrites they have no problem with it or anything Turkey and Erdogan does....personally I think EVERY sanction that's available should be put on Turkey.
> 
> Thousands of normal Kurds, including women, have been fighting ISIS for some time and they've been very effective, they deserve our respect, along with the Yazidis, who are Ethnically Kurdish, they've been fighting ISIS also, despite the Yazidis being openly targeted by ISIS for full-on extermination as "Devil Worshippers"
> 
> Erdogan is openly blackmailing the EU, even that piece of filth Juncker basically said he is, in the typical Juncker vague way.
> 
> Erdogan wants to recreate The Ottoman Empire, he's mentioned that he does in numerous speeches, he's even referred to himself as The New Sultan, he's a dangerous and unhinged individual.
> 
> Turkey isn't the nation of  Kemal Atatürk anymore, which is a great tragedy it's not, Turkey's well on it's way to becoming the central focus point of The Islamic Caliphate, which is why we shouldn't consider Turkey a friend, which is why we shouldn't allow these EU Visas for Turks, a nation of nearly 80 million people.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The YPG which is the major Kurdish group in Syria, is the Syrian military wing of the PKK, but it claims it is independent.
> The Kurdish autonomy in Iraq is apparently ruled by thugs. It was bankrupt and the fighters got no money and many sold their arms on the black market to buy food. Recently, it received a 200 million USD aid from Turkey.
> The Kurdish actions in Syria are murky and they tend to shift alliances. Hopefully, with the SDF, there is some reasonable Kurdish dominated force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> England and Wales fans causing trouble again and attempting to get the Russians to react.
> 
> What are the Propagandists with their anti-Russian Propaganda going to say about this?
> 
> English thugs and Welsh thugs.
> 
> Armed police use tear gas as fans chant 'f*** off Russia, we're England and Wales'
> 
> This is footage from Lille.
> 
> 
> Here's the same group of English thugs and Welsh thugs trampling on a small Russian flag.
> 
> 
> This is also from Lille, this is English thugs and Welsh thugs attacking some Russians for no apparent reason except they're Russian.
Click to expand...

They are quite moronic and ill-motivated.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing, Turkey are considered okay, WTF they put journalists in prison for criticising Erdogan, they're slaughtering the brave Kurds, people who are fighting ISIS whilst Turkey's aiding ISIS and purchasing oil off them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an understanding for the Turks because of Kurdish terrorist attacks. But Erdogan is abusing the situation in several ways. Some Kurds seem to be okay but others stab your back the moment you turn around.
> Turkey has imprisoned some journalists but also citizens for president insult, which goes up to 5 years and 4 months. Reportedly, a 13 year old was arrested in his class room over Erdogan insult. Erdogan also threatens Turkey´s secularity and liberties. While headscarfs were banned in schools, now it is make-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the regular, normal Kurds and then there's the PJAK (an ethnic secessionist Kurdish guerrilla group), who Iran have been fighting since about 2003/2004.
> 
> Then there's the PKK (Kurdistan Workers' Party) who are affiliated with the PJAK, but operate within Turkey. The PKK are pretty much Communists, Militant Far-Left lunatics, they're the group who commit the terrorist attacks.
> 
> Erdogan, who's an actual psychopath uses what the PKK do to target ALL Kurds, so he sends Turkish forces to destroy entire Kurdish villages in a scorched-earth policy, whilst also allowing State Sanctioned torture of other Kurds and the usual murders and arrests of Kurdish journalists etc.
> 
> The hypocritical and morally in the toilet bowl EU allows this to happen, ditto the UN, ditto Washington DC, ditto NATO because Turkey's in NATO, which is INSANE that they are, but all these hypocrites they have no problem with it or anything Turkey and Erdogan does....personally I think EVERY sanction that's available should be put on Turkey.
> 
> Thousands of normal Kurds, including women, have been fighting ISIS for some time and they've been very effective, they deserve our respect, along with the Yazidis, who are Ethnically Kurdish, they've been fighting ISIS also, despite the Yazidis being openly targeted by ISIS for full-on extermination as "Devil Worshippers"
> 
> Erdogan is openly blackmailing the EU, even that piece of filth Juncker basically said he is, in the typical Juncker vague way.
> 
> Erdogan wants to recreate The Ottoman Empire, he's mentioned that he does in numerous speeches, he's even referred to himself as The New Sultan, he's a dangerous and unhinged individual.
> 
> Turkey isn't the nation of  Kemal Atatürk anymore, which is a great tragedy it's not, Turkey's well on it's way to becoming the central focus point of The Islamic Caliphate, which is why we shouldn't consider Turkey a friend, which is why we shouldn't allow these EU Visas for Turks, a nation of nearly 80 million people.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The YPG which is the major Kurdish group in Syria, is the Syrian military wing of the PKK, but it claims it is independent.
> The Kurdish autonomy in Iraq is apparently ruled by thugs. It was bankrupt and the fighters got no money and many sold their arms on the black market to buy food. Recently, it received a 200 million USD aid from Turkey.
> The Kurdish actions in Syria are murky and they tend to shift alliances. Hopefully, with the SDF, there is some reasonable Kurdish dominated force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> England and Wales fans causing trouble again and attempting to get the Russians to react.
> 
> What are the Propagandists with their anti-Russian Propaganda going to say about this?
> 
> English thugs and Welsh thugs.
> 
> Armed police use tear gas as fans chant 'f*** off Russia, we're England and Wales'
> 
> This is footage from Lille.
> 
> 
> Here's the same group of English thugs and Welsh thugs trampling on a small Russian flag.
> 
> 
> This is also from Lille, this is English thugs and Welsh thugs attacking some Russians for no apparent reason except they're Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable.The English are bad enough and the Russians are worse.Take the blinkers off Adolf.
Click to expand...

Do you list people you label Adolf or it is easier for you to list people you do not label Adolf?


----------



## Coyote

*Let's not let this football thread get derailed into non-sports stuff please - stick to football and football hooligans *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Oh, this is actually a soccer thread?



It's a football thread and a no name calling thread, I know we have hooligans here, who can't prevent themselves from resorting to type.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Unkotare said:


> The what now?



*"The what now?"
*
What does this mean?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Well the Russians will be going home soon and the civilised people of Europe can enjoy the football.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Shocking scenes. Wales fans attack Swedes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group B.*
> 
> Russia vs Slovakia KO at 3pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km from Lille.
> 
> FT Russia 1 Slovakia 2.
> 
> *Group A.*
> 
> Romania vs Switzerland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> FT Romania 1 Switzerland 1.
> 
> France vs Albania KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group A.*
> 
> France vs Albania KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> It's 0-0 at 8 minutes.
> 
> Giroud should have scored, Payet free kick, Giroud at close range, should have been 1-0.
> 
> I know it's not going to happen, but I'd love for Albania to win this match, both for an upset and also just to give Albania something for once.
> 
> Albania are playing pretty good, they're getting in some crucial tackles and are also performing well down both flanks of the pitch.
> 
> Albania making it difficult for Anthony Martial of Manchester United to be effective in any way at all.
> 
> Now at 45 + 1'
> 
> I think Albania have done outstanding this First Half, they've not given France a great deal of room to do any damage.
> 
> Pre-match I think most people thought France would be up 2-0 at HT.
> 
> HT France 0 Albania 0.
> 
> SH just began.
> 
> France substitution, Anthony Martial off and Paul Pogba of Juventus on.
> 
> At 61 minutes, I think France making another substitution soon, maybe Antoine Griezmann being brought on.
> 
> WTF?! Pogba has a shot from half a mile away and the ball hits one of his own players, this suggests the French are getting frustrated, for them to start hitting shots at goal from half a mile away suggests frustration.
> 
> At 65 minutes, France had two corners within two minutes, wasted both, Payet's first corner was chronic.
> 
> At 67 minutes, Giroud header totally off target.
> 
> France substitution at 68 minutes, Kingsley Coman of Bayern München off and Antoine Griezmann of Atlético Madrid on.
> 
> Albania substitution at 71 minutes.
> 
> The Referee makes a terrible decision to allow play on, when there was a blatant foul on an Albanian player, France could have scored, they didn't, NOW the Referee gives Albania the free kick for the foul. WTF?!
> 
> Albania substitution at 74 minutes.
> 
> France substitution at 77 minutes Olivier Giroud of Arsenal off and André-Pierre Gignac of Tigres UANL (Mexico) on.
> 
> Edited to add further comments.
Click to expand...


*Group A.*

France vs Albania.

The pitch is a mess, on close-up lumpy and bits of turf up.

Albania substitution at 86 minutes, they decided to do this to coincide with a French corner kick, not a good decision to make a substitution when a corner's about to be taken.

France 1 Albania 0 at 90 minutes Antoine Griezmann of Atlético Madrid.

France DON'T deserve this, how tragic for Albania, they've been stunning, and for this to occur in the 90th minute is incredibly cruel.

Now in stoppage time 90 + 5'

France 2 Albania 0 at 95 minutes Dimitri Payet of West Ham United.

FT France 2 Albania 0.

The score doesn't reflect the match, France just weren't very good for 90 minutes and Albania were outstanding in defence and the midfield for 90 minutes.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Toro

Russia lost. 

Hahaha


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> As I said yesterday, with my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.
> 
> We love our Hungarian cousins.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> I might at HT comment what the score is.
> 
> Of course we notice the ONLY player who didn't sing "Land der Berge, Land am Strome", why WOULD he's not of Austrian Heritage, not even of European Heritage....he's one of those "tokens" that everyone must "tolerate" for _now.
> _
> HT Austria 0 Hungary 0.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 1 Ádám Szalai of Hannover 96 at 63 minutes.
> 
> That was Hungary's first goal in the European Football Championship since 1972, 44 years and it HAS to be against us, WTF?!
> 
> 1972 was the last time Hungary got into the Euro's, only four teams used to play in it back then, so that must have been weird, no Group's and straight into Semi-Finals, Third Place match and the Final.
> 
> This wasn't supposed to happen, we're ranked 10th in the world in the FIFA Rankings, our Hungarian friends are ranked 20th in the world in the FIFA Rankings.
> 
> Our very first International match was against Hungary in Wien on 12th October 1902 and we won 5-0.
> 
> Martin Hinteregger goal at 66 minutes disallowed because Dragović has fouled someone and now has been red carded. WTF?!
> 
> Now at 84 minutes, I know this is going to finish Austria 0 Hungary 1.
> 
> WTF?! I forgot not to make ANY comments, this further reinforces my superstitions about this stuff, so I'll have to take the blame for us losing this strange match.
> 
> Total WTF?!
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 2 Zoltán Stieber of 1. FC Nürnberg at 89 minutes.
> 
> We've been playing with 10 men for nearly half an hour after the red card for Aleksandar Dragović of European Serbian Heritage
> 
> However, Dragović should be taken out and SHOT because Martin Hinteregger did score, but the goal was disallowed because of Dragović fouling someone who I forget the name of.
> 
> FT Austria 0 Hungary 2.
> 
> This is a shocking result, everyone is shocked already, this is incredible, this doesn't happen....and it's happened.
> 
> We've just had 9 consecutive competitive wins and THIS happens.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


We've officially congratulated our Hungarian friends, they're our cousins and our friends, we have a rich history with each other.

So there was shock at such a bizarre result, but there was no sadness NOT EVEN ON THE NIGHT, as my comments on the night show there wasn't. So for any of the amoebas out there who thought that there was, stick it up where the sun don't shine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> As I said yesterday, with my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.
> 
> We love our Hungarian cousins.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> I might at HT comment what the score is.
> 
> Of course we notice the ONLY player who didn't sing "Land der Berge, Land am Strome", why WOULD he's not of Austrian Heritage, not even of European Heritage....he's one of those "tokens" that everyone must "tolerate" for _now.
> _
> HT Austria 0 Hungary 0.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 1 Ádám Szalai of Hannover 96 at 63 minutes.
> 
> That was Hungary's first goal in the European Football Championship since 1972, 44 years and it HAS to be against us, WTF?!
> 
> 1972 was the last time Hungary got into the Euro's, only four teams used to play in it back then, so that must have been weird, no Group's and straight into Semi-Finals, Third Place match and the Final.
> 
> This wasn't supposed to happen, we're ranked 10th in the world in the FIFA Rankings, our Hungarian friends are ranked 20th in the world in the FIFA Rankings.
> 
> Our very first International match was against Hungary in Wien on 12th October 1902 and we won 5-0.
> 
> Martin Hinteregger goal at 66 minutes disallowed because Dragović has fouled someone and now has been red carded. WTF?!
> 
> Now at 84 minutes, I know this is going to finish Austria 0 Hungary 1.
> 
> WTF?! I forgot not to make ANY comments, this further reinforces my superstitions about this stuff, so I'll have to take the blame for us losing this strange match.
> 
> Total WTF?!
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 2 Zoltán Stieber of 1. FC Nürnberg at 89 minutes.
> 
> We've been playing with 10 men for nearly half an hour after the red card for Aleksandar Dragović of European Serbian Heritage
> 
> However, Dragović should be taken out and SHOT because Martin Hinteregger did score, but the goal was disallowed because of Dragović fouling someone who I forget the name of.
> 
> FT Austria 0 Hungary 2.
> 
> This is a shocking result, everyone is shocked already, this is incredible, this doesn't happen....and it's happened.
> 
> We've just had 9 consecutive competitive wins and THIS happens.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've officially congratulated our Hungarian friends, they're our cousins and our friends, we have a rich history with each other.
> 
> So there was shock at such a bizarre result, but there was no sadness NOT EVEN ON THE NIGHT, as my comments on the night show there wasn't. So for any of the amoebas out there who thought that there was, stick it up where the sun don't shine
Click to expand...

great comedy from you Lucy Hamilton.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



The France vs Albania match was the only one I watched today, I missed the other two as I was doing some other stuff.

Romania 1 Switzerland 1, the Romanian goal was a penalty.

Russia 1, Slovakia 2, Russia are missing several players due to injury, they were terrible against England, so this result isn't that surprising.

The great thing about this result though is, that Slovakia are our friends also and Slovakia are_ historically_ linked _and_ allied with our people, so that Slovakia won makes us VERY VERY HAPPY 

Viva Slovenská republika.

The national flag of the Slovak Republic.

The Patriarchal cross was brought by St. Constantine and Metodius and it's an old Christian symbol from Great Moravia from the 9th Century (863)








The Patriarchal cross the national symbol of the Slovak Republic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

9/11 inside job said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria vs Hungary KO 6pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> As I said yesterday, with my unfortunate and intense superstition, I'm not making any comment regarding this match at all, we're playing our great friends Hungary, that's all I'm commenting.
> 
> We love our Hungarian cousins.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> I might at HT comment what the score is.
> 
> Of course we notice the ONLY player who didn't sing "Land der Berge, Land am Strome", why WOULD he's not of Austrian Heritage, not even of European Heritage....he's one of those "tokens" that everyone must "tolerate" for _now.
> _
> HT Austria 0 Hungary 0.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 1 Ádám Szalai of Hannover 96 at 63 minutes.
> 
> That was Hungary's first goal in the European Football Championship since 1972, 44 years and it HAS to be against us, WTF?!
> 
> 1972 was the last time Hungary got into the Euro's, only four teams used to play in it back then, so that must have been weird, no Group's and straight into Semi-Finals, Third Place match and the Final.
> 
> This wasn't supposed to happen, we're ranked 10th in the world in the FIFA Rankings, our Hungarian friends are ranked 20th in the world in the FIFA Rankings.
> 
> Our very first International match was against Hungary in Wien on 12th October 1902 and we won 5-0.
> 
> Martin Hinteregger goal at 66 minutes disallowed because Dragović has fouled someone and now has been red carded. WTF?!
> 
> Now at 84 minutes, I know this is going to finish Austria 0 Hungary 1.
> 
> WTF?! I forgot not to make ANY comments, this further reinforces my superstitions about this stuff, so I'll have to take the blame for us losing this strange match.
> 
> Total WTF?!
> 
> Austria 0 Hungary 2 Zoltán Stieber of 1. FC Nürnberg at 89 minutes.
> 
> We've been playing with 10 men for nearly half an hour after the red card for Aleksandar Dragović of European Serbian Heritage
> 
> However, Dragović should be taken out and SHOT because Martin Hinteregger did score, but the goal was disallowed because of Dragović fouling someone who I forget the name of.
> 
> FT Austria 0 Hungary 2.
> 
> This is a shocking result, everyone is shocked already, this is incredible, this doesn't happen....and it's happened.
> 
> We've just had 9 consecutive competitive wins and THIS happens.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've officially congratulated our Hungarian friends, they're our cousins and our friends, we have a rich history with each other.
> 
> So there was shock at such a bizarre result, but there was no sadness NOT EVEN ON THE NIGHT, as my comments on the night show there wasn't. So for any of the amoebas out there who thought that there was, stick it up where the sun don't shine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great comedy from you Lucy Hamilton.
Click to expand...


I intially misread your comment, now I've reread it, yes I think it's best to be humourous with such obvious tortured souls as they, pity is what they deserve, maybe we should pray to Our Lord and Saviour to ask Him to have Mercy on them for they know not what they do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So France vs Romania, the opening match kicks off in half an hour from now at 9pm at the Stade de France, Saint-Denis.
> 
> Saint-Denis is about 10 km north of Paris, the people in Saint-Denis are known as Dionysiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dionysiens
> mean?
Click to expand...


*"Dionysiens
mean?"
*
Well the original of course, that would come from Apollonian and Dionysian, a philosophical concept relating to various features of Greek Mythology.

Apollo and Dionysus, both sons of Zeus, and both part of the 12 Olympian Deities.

Apollo is the God of reason and rationality, amongst other things (Music, Poetry, Medicine), Dionysus is the God of chaos and irrationality, amongst other things (Winemaking, Theatre, Fertility)

Saint-Denis is a suburb of Paris, the people from there are referred to as Dionysiens. Saint Denis himself is a Christian Martyr ie. a Saint.

The French spelling of the name Denis, taken from Medieval times with the spelling, is derived from the Ancient Greek name of Dionysius, which itself is derived from the Greek God Dionysus.

So that's why people from Saint-Denis are referred to as Dionysiens.

*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.

*Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*

*A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
*
The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.

Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened

This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.






The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.

*Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*

*



*


England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group B.
*
England vs Wales KO at 3pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.

England to win, Wales have had their one deserved victory, their first in ANY football competition since 1958. Now, we'd like England to smash them, I'm not predicting how many goals.

*Group C.
*
Ukraine vs Northern Ireland KO 6pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.

I hope for Northern Ireland to win or at least get a draw.

Germany vs Poland KO at 9pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 9 km away from the centre of Paris.

Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.




*
*


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but then corruption gets you everything.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
Click to expand...


English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
Click to expand...


No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.

ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.

I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.
> 
> ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.
> 
> I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.
Click to expand...


No, it's not the team's fault, however sometimes you need harsh punishment to stop things happening in the future. It's like saying it's not the child's fault they're misbehaving, it's the parents' fault and then not dealing with the situation. 

Russia has gone to a whole new level and it's being supported by some of those high up in Russia. The English at least are just having problems with British football and drinking culture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.
> 
> ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.
> 
> I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not the team's fault, however sometimes you need harsh punishment to stop things happening in the future. It's like saying it's not the child's fault they're misbehaving, it's the parents' fault and then not dealing with the situation.
> 
> Russia has gone to a whole new level and it's being supported by some of those high up in Russia. The English at least are just having problems with British football and drinking culture.
Click to expand...


We're talking about several hundred hooligans per nation, when many thousands from those nations are there to watch their respective nations participate in Euro 2016.

So I don't think it's fair on the thousands, to throw the team out of the competition, why should it be ruined for the majority because of the mindless actions of the minority.

The main one's who've been fighting are English, Russian, Welsh, Poles and Germans along with the Marseille Ultras who support Olympique de Marseille, or just Marseille.

The English, Welsh and Russians have been randomly fighting each other, the English and Russians have been fighting each other, the Germans and Poles have been fighting each other and the Marseille Ultras have been fighting everyone and anyone.

The whole thing is disgusting, some of these we must refer to as Professional Hooligans, but all of them are just Hooligans and none of them are there to watch Euro 2016, if they were, when UEFA said that teams would be sent home if there was anymore trouble, the trouble would have stopped and it hasn't, so they're there just to have fights and cause trouble.

The alcohol situation is impossible to control, all they'd have to do is go to the nearest supermarket and buy alcohol, so having patrols in the bars etc has been completely ridiculous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then corruption gets you everything.
Click to expand...


I spent some time in Saint Petersburg and it's a magnificent city full of wonderful things. The entire city centre, all of it's buildings and monuments are a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.
> 
> ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.
> 
> I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not the team's fault, however sometimes you need harsh punishment to stop things happening in the future. It's like saying it's not the child's fault they're misbehaving, it's the parents' fault and then not dealing with the situation.
> 
> Russia has gone to a whole new level and it's being supported by some of those high up in Russia. The English at least are just having problems with British football and drinking culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about several hundred hooligans per nation, when many thousands from those nations are there to watch their respective nations participate in Euro 2016.
> 
> So I don't think it's fair on the thousands, to throw the team out of the competition, why should it be ruined for the majority because of the mindless actions of the minority.
> 
> The main one's who've been fighting are English, Russian, Welsh, Poles and Germans along with the Marseille Ultras who support Olympique de Marseille, or just Marseille.
> 
> The English, Welsh and Russians have been randomly fighting each other, the English and Russians have been fighting each other, the Germans and Poles have been fighting each other and the Marseille Ultras have been fighting everyone and anyone.
> 
> The whole thing is disgusting, some of these we must refer to as Professional Hooligans, but all of them are just Hooligans and none of them are there to watch Euro 2016, if they were, when UEFA said that teams would be sent home if there was anymore trouble, the trouble would have stopped and it hasn't, so they're there just to have fights and cause trouble.
> 
> The alcohol situation is impossible to control, all they'd have to do is go to the nearest supermarket and buy alcohol, so having patrols in the bars etc has been completely ridiculous.
Click to expand...


No, it's not fair.

However is it fair that this continues year after year after year without consequences to actions?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then corruption gets you everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spent some time in Saint Petersburg and it's a magnificent city full of wonderful things. The entire city centre, all of it's buildings and monuments are a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I saw Russia under 21s play Italy under 21s in St Petersburg. Someone tried to do a monkey chant, but then stopped and I personally didn't hear anything else for the rest of the game. A Russian player got sent off (this was a friendly match) for headbutting an Italian, and Mario Ballotelli was magnificently rubbish.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.
> 
> ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.
> 
> I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not the team's fault, however sometimes you need harsh punishment to stop things happening in the future. It's like saying it's not the child's fault they're misbehaving, it's the parents' fault and then not dealing with the situation.
> 
> Russia has gone to a whole new level and it's being supported by some of those high up in Russia. The English at least are just having problems with British football and drinking culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about several hundred hooligans per nation, when many thousands from those nations are there to watch their respective nations participate in Euro 2016.
> 
> So I don't think it's fair on the thousands, to throw the team out of the competition, why should it be ruined for the majority because of the mindless actions of the minority.
> 
> The main one's who've been fighting are English, Russian, Welsh, Poles and Germans along with the Marseille Ultras who support Olympique de Marseille, or just Marseille.
> 
> The English, Welsh and Russians have been randomly fighting each other, the English and Russians have been fighting each other, the Germans and Poles have been fighting each other and the Marseille Ultras have been fighting everyone and anyone.
> 
> The whole thing is disgusting, some of these we must refer to as Professional Hooligans, but all of them are just Hooligans and none of them are there to watch Euro 2016, if they were, when UEFA said that teams would be sent home if there was anymore trouble, the trouble would have stopped and it hasn't, so they're there just to have fights and cause trouble.
> 
> The alcohol situation is impossible to control, all they'd have to do is go to the nearest supermarket and buy alcohol, so having patrols in the bars etc has been completely ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not fair.
> 
> However is it fair that this continues year after year after year without consequences to actions?
Click to expand...


No it's not, many of these hooligans must be new one's, thousands of other one's because of previous behaviour aren't allowed to attend these football tournaments anymore, they're on the list that aren't allowed to travel etc.

So that suggests this collective crowd of hooligans are new.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.
> 
> ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.
> 
> I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not the team's fault, however sometimes you need harsh punishment to stop things happening in the future. It's like saying it's not the child's fault they're misbehaving, it's the parents' fault and then not dealing with the situation.
> 
> Russia has gone to a whole new level and it's being supported by some of those high up in Russia. The English at least are just having problems with British football and drinking culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about several hundred hooligans per nation, when many thousands from those nations are there to watch their respective nations participate in Euro 2016.
> 
> So I don't think it's fair on the thousands, to throw the team out of the competition, why should it be ruined for the majority because of the mindless actions of the minority.
> 
> The main one's who've been fighting are English, Russian, Welsh, Poles and Germans along with the Marseille Ultras who support Olympique de Marseille, or just Marseille.
> 
> The English, Welsh and Russians have been randomly fighting each other, the English and Russians have been fighting each other, the Germans and Poles have been fighting each other and the Marseille Ultras have been fighting everyone and anyone.
> 
> The whole thing is disgusting, some of these we must refer to as Professional Hooligans, but all of them are just Hooligans and none of them are there to watch Euro 2016, if they were, when UEFA said that teams would be sent home if there was anymore trouble, the trouble would have stopped and it hasn't, so they're there just to have fights and cause trouble.
> 
> The alcohol situation is impossible to control, all they'd have to do is go to the nearest supermarket and buy alcohol, so having patrols in the bars etc has been completely ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not fair.
> 
> However is it fair that this continues year after year after year without consequences to actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not, many of these hooligans must be new one's, thousands of other one's because of previous behaviour aren't allowed to attend these football tournaments anymore, they're on the list that aren't allowed to travel etc.
> 
> So that suggests this collective crowd of hooligans are new.
Click to expand...


With the Russians, the main clubs hooligans have been banned, so they've sent ones from smaller places.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then corruption gets you everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spent some time in Saint Petersburg and it's a magnificent city full of wonderful things. The entire city centre, all of it's buildings and monuments are a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Russia under 21s play Italy under 21s. Someone tried to do a monkey chant, but then stopped and I personally didn't hear anything else for the rest of the game. A Russian player got sent off (this was a friendly match) for headbutting an Italian, and Mario Ballotelli was magnificently rubbish.
Click to expand...


Mario Balotelli is a strange player, he's often brilliant and then sometimes he's often useless, off the pitch he's also often hugely entertaining but in a crazed way.

EG. He once, when he was playing for Manchester City, set a firework off in his bathroom and caused a panic in the building for doing such a stupid thing.

The Italians used to be pretty dirty, also they used to fall over for no apparent reason every 10 minutes or something, they've cleaned their game up, but I don't think they've produced a great team for some time.

I myself don't like football matches, too noisy and chaotic for me, I prefer the peace of watching them on the television.

A friend of our's is in France, commenting for Croatian radio and he says he'd prefer to be peacefully watching things on his television lol.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then corruption gets you everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spent some time in Saint Petersburg and it's a magnificent city full of wonderful things. The entire city centre, all of it's buildings and monuments are a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Russia under 21s play Italy under 21s. Someone tried to do a monkey chant, but then stopped and I personally didn't hear anything else for the rest of the game. A Russian player got sent off (this was a friendly match) for headbutting an Italian, and Mario Ballotelli was magnificently rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mario Balotelli is a strange player, he's often brilliant and then sometimes he's often useless, off the pitch he's also often hugely entertaining but in a crazed way.
> 
> EG. He once, when he was playing for Manchester City, set a firework off in his bathroom and caused a panic in the building for doing such a stupid thing.
> 
> The Italians used to be pretty dirty, also they used to fall over for no apparent reason every 10 minutes or something, they've cleaned their game up, but I don't think they've produced a great team for some time.
> 
> I myself don't like football matches, too noisy and chaotic for me, I prefer the peace of watching them on the television.
> 
> A friend of our's is in France, commenting for Croatian radio and he says he'd prefer to be peacefully watching things on his television lol.
Click to expand...


I can understand that. I've seen matches where the atmosphere was electric. I watched 1860 Munich away at Augsburg and I was with a load of 1860 fans, they were amazing. Augsburg fans were some of the most boring I've ever seen in my life. 

So it depends on the club. You go see a lower league match with hardly anyone there, it's peaceful.


----------



## Igrok_

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
Click to expand...

Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Igrok_ said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
Click to expand...


Must be great where your life's greatest excitement is beating people up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then corruption gets you everything.
Click to expand...

They were probably off duty cops causing the trouble.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trouble, England fans fighting with French fans in Lille.
> 
> *Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened*
> 
> *A total of 36 people have been arrested in Lille following clashes earlier this evening and tonight, according to the the police.
> *
> The link is as it all happened, also as it's a Live Feed, it contains all the footage etc from the earlier fighting yesterday in Lille.
> 
> Riot police charge England fans as fresh violence hits Euro 2016 - as it happened
> 
> This England fan, he does have a nice ass, but it's not the sort of behaviour that should be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English police now in Lille attempting to help the French police, the latter leave much to be desired, all the lobbing of tear gas and water cannons just hasn't stopped anything.
> 
> *Euro 2016: England fans ignore FA pleas as violence resumes in Lille - but UK officers prevent escalation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> England fans ignore pleas from the FA as violence resumes in Lille
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English fans aren't exactly behaving well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not and the French police have been not good with this whole situation, lobbing tear gas and water cannons hasn't done a thing to stop any of this.
> 
> ALL fans causing trouble should be arrested and deported, it's that simple, there's no good hooligans, they're all hooligans and they all need deporting.
> 
> I don't agree with blaming the teams, as I commented the other night, it's not the teams fault that there's some thugs who just want to get drunk and fight each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not the team's fault, however sometimes you need harsh punishment to stop things happening in the future. It's like saying it's not the child's fault they're misbehaving, it's the parents' fault and then not dealing with the situation.
> 
> Russia has gone to a whole new level and it's being supported by some of those high up in Russia. The English at least are just having problems with British football and drinking culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about several hundred hooligans per nation, when many thousands from those nations are there to watch their respective nations participate in Euro 2016.
> 
> So I don't think it's fair on the thousands, to throw the team out of the competition, why should it be ruined for the majority because of the mindless actions of the minority.
> 
> The main one's who've been fighting are English, Russian, Welsh, Poles and Germans along with the Marseille Ultras who support Olympique de Marseille, or just Marseille.
> 
> The English, Welsh and Russians have been randomly fighting each other, the English and Russians have been fighting each other, the Germans and Poles have been fighting each other and the Marseille Ultras have been fighting everyone and anyone.
> 
> The whole thing is disgusting, some of these we must refer to as Professional Hooligans, but all of them are just Hooligans and none of them are there to watch Euro 2016, if they were, when UEFA said that teams would be sent home if there was anymore trouble, the trouble would have stopped and it hasn't, so they're there just to have fights and cause trouble.
> 
> The alcohol situation is impossible to control, all they'd have to do is go to the nearest supermarket and buy alcohol, so having patrols in the bars etc has been completely ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, Welsh fans have not caused trouble for anybody.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



This is just not a good choice of headline, it's a football match not a "Battle", yes more fighting during the night, now in Lens, which is in lockdown.

*Euro 2016: Lens in lockdown as England and Wales fans arrive for 'Battle of Britain'*

*"Lens was “in lockdown” as it prepared to stage Thursday's historic European Championship match between England and Wales.

Neighbouring Lille was also on high alert following an invasion of tens of thousands UK football fans to northern France for Euro 2016’s so-called ‘Battle of Britain’.

The toxic mix prompted emergency measures to be put in place for yesterday and today’s clashes, including a bolstered police operation and an alcohol ban.

The latter had already been announced for England v Wales in tiny Lens, a city with a population that famously can fit into its football ground, the Stade Bollaert-Delelis.

Fabienne Buccio, prefect of the Pas-de-Calais region, said Lens would be “in lockdown” today.

He added: “We will have a strong police presence with more than 1,200 police officers present in Lens and you can add 1,200 more with the private security that will be mobilised that day.

“They will be present in the stands ready in order to intervene quickly in the stadium if there are clashes between supporters.”

There will also be more stewards in the ground than at previous matches."

*
Here's the rest of the article.

It includes a video of Harry Redknapp saying what NEEDS to be said, what the anti-Russian Propagandists don't WANT to be said, Harry Redknapp says:

*"We're blaming the Russian fans for hooliganism, but it takes two to tango"*

Thank you Harry Redknapp for saying what needs to be said. 

Euro 2016: Lens in lockdown as England and Wales fans arrive for 'Battle of Britain'


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Igrok_ said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
Click to expand...


Hello Igrok, it's nice to see you in this thread.


----------



## Tilly

England 2 : Wales 1
Yay


----------



## Tilly

Well done N Ireland!
N Ireland  2
Ukraine 0


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group B.*

England vs Wales KO at 3pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.

England 2 Wales 0 congratulations to the English team.

*Group C.*

Ukraine vs Northern Ireland KO 6pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.

Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2 what a brilliant result for Northern Ireland.

The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016 

Germany vs Poland KO at 9pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 9 km away from the centre of Paris.

Germany 0 Poland 0

The most boring match this far, we watched this with some Polish friends of ours, mutual agreement on how boring this was.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Igrok_ said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
Click to expand...


Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.

The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
Click to expand...


I make it 2-0

Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.


----------



## Igrok_

Tilly said:


> England 2 : Wales 1
> Yay
> 
> 
> View attachment 78346
> 
> View attachment 78344


so, england is in the play-off now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make it 2-0
> 
> Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.
Click to expand...


Oh yes it was Ukraine 0 Northern Ireland 2.

I myself don't make goal predictions, this is because often the opposite then happens.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Igrok_ said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> England 2 : Wales 1
> Yay
> 
> 
> View attachment 78346
> 
> View attachment 78344
> 
> 
> 
> so, england is in the play-off now
Click to expand...


The top two automatically go through and also the third place can go through on ranking.


----------



## Igrok_

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make it 2-0
> 
> Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.
Click to expand...

yeah, most likely russia will lose. As usual though.


----------



## Igrok_

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> England 2 : Wales 1
> Yay
> 
> 
> View attachment 78346
> 
> View attachment 78344
> 
> 
> 
> so, england is in the play-off now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top two automatically go through and also the third place can go through on ranking.
Click to expand...

i know, but one draw and one win guarantee play-off


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make it 2-0
> 
> Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes it was Ukraine 0 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> I myself don't make goal predictions, this is because often the opposite then happens.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we once did a kind of slightly betting thing, you wrote down the scores and then you got points if you got things right, the German who knew nothing about football won the competition.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Igrok_ said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> England 2 : Wales 1
> Yay
> 
> 
> View attachment 78346
> 
> View attachment 78344
> 
> 
> 
> so, england is in the play-off now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top two automatically go through and also the third place can go through on ranking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, but one draw and one win guarantees play-off
Click to expand...


No, not true. 

If you finish third, and five teams get one draw and one win, one of those teams isn't going to qualify. 

Of the teams in 3rd place right now, Romania have 1 point and goal difference of -1 so wouldn't qualify when Iceland (played one game) have 1 point and 0 goal difference. 

It's perfectly possible for all six groups to have a third placed team of 4 points.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Igrok_ said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, with these sorts of violent fans, it's going to be very difficult for foreign fans. Literally they're going to have to be segregated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make it 2-0
> 
> Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, most likely russia will lose. As usual though.
Click to expand...


They are a team that doesn't punch above its weight ever.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group E.*

Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.

Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

*Group D.*

Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.

Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were attacked by the Russians in Moscow about a decade ago.Its nothing new. About 300 of them attacked a Welsh hotel in broad daylight using tear gas and all sorts of weapons. The Moscow police stood back and watched. Its a mental place.
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make it 2-0
> 
> Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, most likely russia will lose. As usual though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a team that doesn't punch above its weight ever.
Click to expand...


A bit like England, consistently illustrated in every World Cup, South Africa and Brasil being the most recent embarrassments.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny. It would be interesting to see. Look forward to meeting you in Moscow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine 1 Northern Ireland 2.
> 
> The Ukraine are out of Euro 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make it 2-0
> 
> Well Russia look like they'll join them very soon. Russia have to win to qualify against a Wales team that isn't doing bad. I predict a 1-1 with Russia scoring near the end of the match, and Bale scoring the first goal from a free kick, again, and again, and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, most likely russia will lose. As usual though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a team that doesn't punch above its weight ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit like England, consistently illustrated in every World Cup, South Africa and Brasil being the most recent embarrassments.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there are teams like it. 

England's problem, is that football at grass roots level just isn't very good at all. The number of coaches compared to other countries is ridiculously low. The English FA tries to win the World Cup with strategies to get 11 good player. Germany and Spain have strategies to have kids playing football and being trained well by coaches who have the proper licenses (and therefore have been trained in how to teach kids to play football).

In the UK the big kids do well because they have the strength and power, but in Spain those who are technical get through. So Spain has technical players, England has a load of players who don't make it because their strength becomes less of an issue as others catch up with age. 

Spain could put out three teams, and all of them could beat the English on their day.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
Click to expand...


I'm going for Italy 24, Sweden 22
Czech Republic -3, Croatia 5
Spain will win by three runs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going for Italy 24, Sweden 22
> Czech Republic -3, Croatia 5
> Spain will win by three runs.
Click to expand...


*"I'm going for Italy 24, Sweden 22"
*
That's rugby.

*"Czech Republic -3, Croatia 5"
*
What's the -3?
*
"Spain will win by three runs."
*
That's cricket, winning by X amount of runs.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going for Italy 24, Sweden 22
> Czech Republic -3, Croatia 5
> Spain will win by three runs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I'm going for Italy 24, Sweden 22"
> *
> That's rugby.
> 
> *"Czech Republic -3, Croatia 5"
> *
> What's the -3?
> *
> "Spain will win by three runs."
> *
> That's cricket, winning by X amount of runs.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you can't go much wrong with that then, can you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
Click to expand...


*Group E.*

Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.

FT Italy 1 Sweden 0.

The goal at 88 minutes from Citadin Martins of Internazionale.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eder didn't score from an 'eader... how inconvenient is that?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Italy were lucky....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Eder didn't score from an 'eader... how inconvenient is that?



Lol.

I think that's it for Sweden, I'm thinking the Republic of Ireland third and Belgium second, at the moment Belgium are still bottom of Group E with 0 points, I can't see Sweden winning against Belgium.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> FT Italy 1 Sweden 0.
> 
> The goal at 88 minutes from Citadin Martins of Internazionale.
Click to expand...


Our great friends Croatia.

Viva Republika Hrvatska.








*Group D.*

Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.

Czech Republic 0 Croatia 0 at 28 minutes.

The Czech defence is pretty shaky, Croatia have already had about 7 attempts at goal.

Croatia in total control of this match.

It can't be much longer before Petr Čech is beaten.

That's just happened.

Czech Republic 0 Croatia 1 Ivan Perišić of Internazionale at 37 minutes.

Czech defence now worse than it was before the goal, also the Czech midfield is pretty chronic now.

Terrible referee decision, Croatia were about to take a corner and the referee blew the whistle for HT, the Croatians not happy, they shouldn't be.

HT Czech Republic 0 Croatia 1.

SH has just begun.

Croatia already on the attack, Czech Republic all at sea like they were in the First Half.

Czech Republic just had their first shot on target, saved though by Danijel Subašić of AS Monaco, who's Croatia's third choice as goalkeeper, they usually have Ivan Vargić of HNK Rijeka of the Prva HNL (Croatian top league) in goal.

Czech Republic 0 Croatia 2 Ivan Rakitić of Barcelona at 59 minutes, a beautiful goal.

The Czech's are a complete shambles, this match is now over and probably Euro 2016 is also now over for the Czech's.

Croatia substitution at 62 minutes, this illustrates how comfortable the Croatians now are, Luka Modrić of Real Madrid off and Mateo Kovačić of Real Madrid on. When they can take Modrić off, that says it all.

Well this came out of the blue, Czech Republic 1 Croatia 2 Milan Škoda of Slavia Praha at 77 minutes, a very good header.

At 83 minutes Croatia need to keep it together in the defence and just constantly stay on the attack.

At 86 minutes Croatian fans throwing lit flares onto the pitch, must be about 15 of them, now a massive explosion from a firework. WTF?! What does this say about how crap the security must be that people can bring flares and fireworks into the stadium.

Some sort of massive fight happening now between it looks like RIVAL Croatian fans, punching, kicking....WHERE is the SECURITY?!

What a group of morons, Croatia are WINNING the match and at 86 minutes these idiots do this, WTF when the game restarts I hope the Czech's don't score.

Game currently stopped.

Game restarted at 90 minutes, but the fighting in the stands is continuing, a line of riot police has appeared now, bizarrely just along the touch line, but no going into the stands to intervene in the fighting.

OMG the Czech Republic have a penalty.

This is the fault of the morons fighting, their behaviour has obviously affected the Croatian team, who've lost concentration.

Czech Republic 2 Croatia 2.

Serious violence in the stands now.

Croatia in domination of this match, even when the Czech's got their first goal, then the moronic group of about 30 Croatian fans causing trouble at 86 minutes has just messed the Croatian Mojo up. Any team would be thrown into chaos after such a disruption.

Those stupid Croatian fans need slapping and deporting.

I expect UEFA will be taking action.

Now playing 10 minutes added time.

FT Czech Republic 2 Croatia 2.

Croatia still through with 4 points, Czech Republic only on 1 point. Had those stupid Croatian fans not caused all that crap it would have been 1-2, but a draw is enough for Croatia.



Edited to add further comments.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> FT Italy 1 Sweden 0.
> 
> The goal at 88 minutes from Citadin Martins of Internazionale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our great friends Croatia.
> 
> Viva Republika Hrvatska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Czech Republic 0 Croatia 0 at 28 minutes.
> 
> The Czech defence is pretty shaky, Croatia have already had about 7 attempts at goal.
> 
> Croatia in total control of this match.
> 
> It can't be much longer before Petr Čech is beaten.
> 
> That's just happened.
> 
> Czech Republic 0 Croatia 1 Ivan Perišić of Internazionale at 37 minutes.
> 
> Czech defence now worse than it was before the goal, also the Czech midfield is pretty chronic now.
> 
> Terrible referee decision, Croatia were about to take a corner and the referee blew the whistle for HT, the Croatians not happy, they shouldn't be.
> 
> HT Czech Republic 0 Croatia 1.
> 
> SH has just begun.
> 
> Croatia already on the attack, Czech Republic all at sea like they were in the First Half.
> 
> Czech Republic just had their first shot on target, saved though by Danijel Subašić of AS Monaco, who's Croatia's third choice as goalkeeper, they usually have Ivan Vargić of HNK Rijeka of the Prva HNL (Croatian top league) in goal.
> 
> Czech Republic 0 Croatia 2 Ivan Rakitić of Barcelona at 59 minutes, a beautiful goal.
> 
> The Czech's are a complete shambles, this match is now over and probably Euro 2016 is also now over for the Czech's.
> 
> Croatia substitution at 62 minutes, this illustrates how comfortable the Croatians now are, Luka Modrić of Real Madrid off and Mateo Kovačić of Real Madrid on. When they can take Modrić off, that says it all.
> 
> Well this came out of the blue, Czech Republic 1 Croatia 2 Milan Škoda of Slavia Praha at 77 minutes, a very good header.
> 
> At 83 minutes Croatia need to keep it together in the defence and just constantly stay on the attack.
> 
> At 86 minutes Croatian fans throwing lit flares onto the pitch, must be about 15 of them, now a massive explosion from a firework. WTF?! What does this say about how crap the security must be that people can bring flares and fireworks into the stadium.
> 
> Some sort of massive fight happening now between it looks like RIVAL Croatian fans, punching, kicking....WHERE is the SECURITY?!
> 
> What a group of morons, Croatia are WINNING the match and at 86 minutes these idiots do this, WTF when the game restarts I hope the Czech's don't score.
> 
> Game currently stopped.
> 
> Game restarted at 90 minutes, but the fighting in the stands is continuing, a line of riot police has appeared now, bizarrely just along the touch line, but no going into the stands to intervene in the fighting.
> 
> OMG the Czech Republic have a penalty.
> 
> This is the fault of the morons fighting, their behaviour has obviously affected the Croatian team, who've lost concentration.
> 
> Czech Republic 2 Croatia 2.
> 
> Serious violence in the stands now.
> 
> Croatia in domination of this match, even when the Czech's got their first goal, then the moronic group of about 30 Croatian fans causing trouble at 86 minutes has just messed the Croatian Mojo up. Any team would be thrown into chaos after such a disruption.
> 
> Those stupid Croatian fans need slapping and deporting.
> 
> I expect UEFA will be taking action.
> 
> Now playing 10 minutes added time.
> 
> FT Czech Republic 2 Croatia 2.
> 
> Croatia still through with 4 points, Czech Republic only on 1 point. Had those stupid Croatian fans not caused all that crap it would have been 1-2, but a draw is enough for Croatia.
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add further comments.
Click to expand...


Our Croatian friend commenting on this for Croatian radio, he just texted me and said this was Hajduk Split Ultras vs Dinamo Zagreb Ultras fighting each other in that stand.

Those flares are about 5-6 inches in length, about 15 were set off and thrown onto the pitch, how have these got through security, it suggests that the security is crap.































*Group D.*

Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm, in about 45 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

Edited to add pictures.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Croatia to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Italy vs Sweden KO at 3pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.
> 
> FT Italy 1 Sweden 0.
> 
> The goal at 88 minutes from Citadin Martins of Internazionale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our great friends Croatia.
> 
> Viva Republika Hrvatska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Croatia KO at 6pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Czech Republic 0 Croatia 0 at 28 minutes.
> 
> The Czech defence is pretty shaky, Croatia have already had about 7 attempts at goal.
> 
> Croatia in total control of this match.
> 
> It can't be much longer before Petr Čech is beaten.
> 
> That's just happened.
> 
> Czech Republic 0 Croatia 1 Ivan Perišić of Internazionale at 37 minutes.
> 
> Czech defence now worse than it was before the goal, also the Czech midfield is pretty chronic now.
> 
> Terrible referee decision, Croatia were about to take a corner and the referee blew the whistle for HT, the Croatians not happy, they shouldn't be.
> 
> HT Czech Republic 0 Croatia 1.
> 
> SH has just begun.
> 
> Croatia already on the attack, Czech Republic all at sea like they were in the First Half.
> 
> Czech Republic just had their first shot on target, saved though by Danijel Subašić of AS Monaco, who's Croatia's third choice as goalkeeper, they usually have Ivan Vargić of HNK Rijeka of the Prva HNL (Croatian top league) in goal.
> 
> Czech Republic 0 Croatia 2 Ivan Rakitić of Barcelona at 59 minutes, a beautiful goal.
> 
> The Czech's are a complete shambles, this match is now over and probably Euro 2016 is also now over for the Czech's.
> 
> Croatia substitution at 62 minutes, this illustrates how comfortable the Croatians now are, Luka Modrić of Real Madrid off and Mateo Kovačić of Real Madrid on. When they can take Modrić off, that says it all.
> 
> Well this came out of the blue, Czech Republic 1 Croatia 2 Milan Škoda of Slavia Praha at 77 minutes, a very good header.
> 
> At 83 minutes Croatia need to keep it together in the defence and just constantly stay on the attack.
> 
> At 86 minutes Croatian fans throwing lit flares onto the pitch, must be about 15 of them, now a massive explosion from a firework. WTF?! What does this say about how crap the security must be that people can bring flares and fireworks into the stadium.
> 
> Some sort of massive fight happening now between it looks like RIVAL Croatian fans, punching, kicking....WHERE is the SECURITY?!
> 
> What a group of morons, Croatia are WINNING the match and at 86 minutes these idiots do this, WTF when the game restarts I hope the Czech's don't score.
> 
> Game currently stopped.
> 
> Game restarted at 90 minutes, but the fighting in the stands is continuing, a line of riot police has appeared now, bizarrely just along the touch line, but no going into the stands to intervene in the fighting.
> 
> OMG the Czech Republic have a penalty.
> 
> This is the fault of the morons fighting, their behaviour has obviously affected the Croatian team, who've lost concentration.
> 
> Czech Republic 2 Croatia 2.
> 
> Serious violence in the stands now.
> 
> Croatia in domination of this match, even when the Czech's got their first goal, then the moronic group of about 30 Croatian fans causing trouble at 86 minutes has just messed the Croatian Mojo up. Any team would be thrown into chaos after such a disruption.
> 
> Those stupid Croatian fans need slapping and deporting.
> 
> I expect UEFA will be taking action.
> 
> Now playing 10 minutes added time.
> 
> FT Czech Republic 2 Croatia 2.
> 
> Croatia still through with 4 points, Czech Republic only on 1 point. Had those stupid Croatian fans not caused all that crap it would have been 1-2, but a draw is enough for Croatia.
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add further comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Croatian friend commenting on this for Croatian radio, he just texted me and said this was Hajduk Split Ultras vs Dinamo Zagreb Ultras fighting each other in that stand.
> 
> Those flares are about 5-6 inches in length, about 15 were set off and thrown onto the pitch, how have these got through security, it suggests that the security is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm, in about 45 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Edited to add pictures.
Click to expand...


*Group D.*

Spain vs Turkey KO was at 9pm at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

Spain 2 Turkey 0 Álvaro Morata of Juventus at 34 minutes and Nolito of Celta Vigo at 37 minutes.

The problem for Turkey is, their best players play for another nation, a nation not of their Ancestors, if those players played for Turkey the nation of their Ancestors, then Turkey would have a good team and might be able to win something.

HT Spain 2 Turkey 0, the way Spain have played, they're in cruise control, they'll have to be more goals in the SH.

SH has just begun.

Spain 3 Turkey 0 Álvaro Morata of Juventus at 48 minutes, an exceptional piece of football from the Spaniards, they went through Turkey's defence like a knife through hot butter.

On the replay that goal seemed Off-Side, not that it matters because it's imminent that Spain are going to get a fourth goal, it's amazing that they've not already got it, they've had two near misses within minutes.

The Spanish are such an elegant team, it's beautiful to watch.

Along with Portugal, Spain have the most handsome kit.

Spain substitution at 64 minutes, David Silva of Manchester City off and Bruno Soriano of Villarreal on.

Turkish fans are booing their own Captain each time he gets the ball.

Spain substitution at 70 minutes, Cesc Fàbregas of Chelsea off and Koke of Atlético Madrid on. Fàbregas boots were bothering me, a pink one on one foot and a yellow one on the other foot, why some footballers insist on wearing different coloured boots, I don't know, but it shouldn't be allowed.

At 79 minutes, the Turkish fans are now cheering for Spain, that's when a team knows it's finished, when their OWN supporters starting cheering for the OTHER team. The Turkey teams humiliation is now complete.

Spain have been majestic, this is the BEST team performance this far in Euro 2016, if the Spaniard's can keep this up, I can envisage them winning this tournament.

Spain substitution at 81 minutes, Jordi Alba of Barcelona off and César Azpilicueta of Chelsea on.

Spain 3 Turkey 0 at 87 minutes.

90 + 2' I think Turkey pleased, they look like they can't wait to get off the pitch.

FT Spain 3 Turkey 0.

The Czech Republic and Turkey must slug it out for third place, Turkey are so crap that I'd bet on the Czech's for third place.

OMG not again, flare's being set off by the Turks and exploding things.

Okay so the security were on the ball this time, of course the riot act must have been read to ALL security after that disgusting situation at the Czech Republic vs Croatia match.

So those Turks have obviously been dealt with by security, all is now calm.

Edited to add further comments.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eder didn't score from an 'eader... how inconvenient is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I think that's it for Sweden, I'm thinking the Republic of Ireland third and Belgium second, at the moment Belgium are still bottom of Group E with 0 points, I can't see Sweden winning against Belgium.
Click to expand...


Sweden didn't play badly, their problem was every time the arrogant one got the ball, Italy were on top of them. They could have won it, they had a couple of chances, if one of those had gone in that might have changed things.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm, in about 45 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Edited to add pictures.



I reckon Spain will win 3-0


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Spain vs Turkey KO at 9pm, in about 45 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Edited to add pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon Spain will win 3-0
Click to expand...


Hey that's a great prediction


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eder didn't score from an 'eader... how inconvenient is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I think that's it for Sweden, I'm thinking the Republic of Ireland third and Belgium second, at the moment Belgium are still bottom of Group E with 0 points, I can't see Sweden winning against Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweden didn't play badly, their problem was every time the arrogant one got the ball, Italy were on top of them. They could have won it, they had a couple of chances, if one of those had gone in that might have changed things.
Click to expand...


Did you watch The Czech Republic vs Croatia? A good match ruined by those moronic thugs, the Chair of the Croatian Football Association has referred to them as "football terrorists", which they are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



*Group E.*

Belgium vs The Republic of Ireland KO in about 15 minutes at 3pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

Belgium to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group E.*
> 
> Belgium vs The Republic of Ireland KO in about 15 minutes at 3pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> Belgium to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
Click to expand...


*Group E.*

Belgium 3 The Republic of Ireland 0 at 72 minutes.

Goals from Romelu Lukaku of Everton at 48 minutes and 70 minutes and Axel Witsel of Zenit Saint Petersburg at 61 minutes.

FT Belgium 3 The Republic of Ireland 0.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



*Group F.*

Iceland vs Hungary KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

HT Iceland 1 Hungary 0 Gylfi Sigurðsson of Swansea City a penalty at 40 minutes.

OMG the Referee Sergei Karasev a  Russian  just shoot the bastard or something, those evil filthy Russians or something, of course Sergei Karasev is probably just a football hooligan, he was probably out there throwing bottles and flicking his switchblade on the streets of Marseille....

FT Iceland 1 Hungary 1 Birkir Sævarsson of Hammarby own goal at 88 minutes.

Thread started June 10th, 8 days on, not bad:

*Replies:

429

Views (this includes my lurking friends, who should join, they're all nice people, with senses of humour)

4,258
*
On edit to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Iceland vs Hungary KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> HT Iceland 1 Hungary 0 Gylfi Sigurðsson of Swansea City a penalty at 40 minutes.
> 
> OMG the Referee Sergei Karasev a  Russian  just shoot the bastard or something, those evil filthy Russians or something, of course Sergei Karasev is probably just a football hooligan, he was probably out there throwing bottles and flicking his switchblade on the streets of Marseille....
> 
> FT Iceland 1 Hungary 1 Birkir Sævarsson of Hammarby own goal at 88 minutes.
> 
> Thread started June 10th, 8 days on, not bad:
> 
> *Replies:
> 
> 429
> 
> Views (this includes my lurking friends, who should join, they're all nice people, with senses of humour)
> 
> 4,258
> *
> On edit to add comment.
Click to expand...


*Group F.*

Portugal vs Austria KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

Note to any Fat Working Class Xenophobic Twats and Assorted Lower Class Trash   

No matter what happens in this match.

This nation will STILL be in the Euro 2016 Final and *THAT* makes me *HAPPY!*

So stick that up your stinking assholes Assholes


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Iceland vs Hungary KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> HT Iceland 1 Hungary 0 Gylfi Sigurðsson of Swansea City a penalty at 40 minutes.
> 
> OMG the Referee Sergei Karasev a  Russian  just shoot the bastard or something, those evil filthy Russians or something, of course Sergei Karasev is probably just a football hooligan, he was probably out there throwing bottles and flicking his switchblade on the streets of Marseille....
> 
> FT Iceland 1 Hungary 1 Birkir Sævarsson of Hammarby own goal at 88 minutes.
> 
> Thread started June 10th, 8 days on, not bad:
> 
> *Replies:
> 
> 429
> 
> Views (this includes my lurking friends, who should join, they're all nice people, with senses of humour)
> 
> 4,258
> *
> On edit to add comment.
Click to expand...


I was shocked SHOCKED I tell you at how RACIST the Iceland vs Hungary match was, the RACIST teams and OMG the WHOLE CROWD WAS RACIST.

*WHERE WERE THE BLACKS AND MUSLIMS? OMG SHOCKING AND DISGUSTING *

*EVERYONE WAS LIKE....WHITE AND THAT'S RACIST *

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Iceland vs Hungary KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> HT Iceland 1 Hungary 0 Gylfi Sigurðsson of Swansea City a penalty at 40 minutes.
> 
> OMG the Referee Sergei Karasev a  Russian  just shoot the bastard or something, those evil filthy Russians or something, of course Sergei Karasev is probably just a football hooligan, he was probably out there throwing bottles and flicking his switchblade on the streets of Marseille....
> 
> FT Iceland 1 Hungary 1 Birkir Sævarsson of Hammarby own goal at 88 minutes.
> 
> Thread started June 10th, 8 days on, not bad:
> 
> *Replies:
> 
> 429
> 
> Views (this includes my lurking friends, who should join, they're all nice people, with senses of humour)
> 
> 4,258
> *
> On edit to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Portugal vs Austria KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> Note to any Fat Working Class Xenophobic Twats and Assorted Lower Class Trash
> 
> No matter what happens in this match.
> 
> This nation will STILL be in the Euro 2016 Final and *THAT* makes me *HAPPY!*
> 
> So stick that up your stinking assholes Assholes
Click to expand...


*Group F.*

Portugal vs Austria KO 8 minutes ago.

David Olatukunbo Alaba, that's such a GREAT Germanic name* *

However, I just know that at least a handful of weirdos, each time the camera zooms in on Alaba, those freaks have a hard-on of their tiny penises and OMG are grabbing for the Kleenexes 
*



*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Austrias great white hope.

A very special talent in my view.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Iceland vs Hungary KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> HT Iceland 1 Hungary 0 Gylfi Sigurðsson of Swansea City a penalty at 40 minutes.
> 
> OMG the Referee Sergei Karasev a  Russian  just shoot the bastard or something, those evil filthy Russians or something, of course Sergei Karasev is probably just a football hooligan, he was probably out there throwing bottles and flicking his switchblade on the streets of Marseille....
> 
> FT Iceland 1 Hungary 1 Birkir Sævarsson of Hammarby own goal at 88 minutes.
> 
> Thread started June 10th, 8 days on, not bad:
> 
> *Replies:
> 
> 429
> 
> Views (this includes my lurking friends, who should join, they're all nice people, with senses of humour)
> 
> 4,258
> *
> On edit to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Portugal vs Austria KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> Note to any Fat Working Class Xenophobic Twats and Assorted Lower Class Trash
> 
> No matter what happens in this match.
> 
> This nation will STILL be in the Euro 2016 Final and *THAT* makes me *HAPPY!*
> 
> So stick that up your stinking assholes Assholes
Click to expand...



*Group F.*

HT Portugal 0 Austria 0.

Oh at this point I should mention my Mama is German, from Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg.

So yes, no matter what happens tonight, this nation will STILL be in the Euro 2016 Final.

*THAT* makes me *HAPPY!*

So either way I'm going to be a winner, for the losers*   *

*



*

At HT I thought I'd comment about some random Fifa World Rankings.

*Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1 *

*Germany FIFA World Ranking 4 *

*Austria FIFA World Ranking 10 *

*The top three nations closet to my heart in the Top 10.*


*Uh-Oh what's this?*

*USA FIFA World Ranking 31 *

*Canada FIFA World Ranking 93 *

*Wales NOT EVEN GOT A RANKING  *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



OMG where's the slug pellets, a slug has wandered in, only slugs like slugs, the slug better rejoin the other slugs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Iceland vs Hungary KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> HT Iceland 1 Hungary 0 Gylfi Sigurðsson of Swansea City a penalty at 40 minutes.
> 
> OMG the Referee Sergei Karasev a  Russian  just shoot the bastard or something, those evil filthy Russians or something, of course Sergei Karasev is probably just a football hooligan, he was probably out there throwing bottles and flicking his switchblade on the streets of Marseille....
> 
> FT Iceland 1 Hungary 1 Birkir Sævarsson of Hammarby own goal at 88 minutes.
> 
> Thread started June 10th, 8 days on, not bad:
> 
> *Replies:
> 
> 429
> 
> Views (this includes my lurking friends, who should join, they're all nice people, with senses of humour)
> 
> 4,258
> *
> On edit to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> Portugal vs Austria KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> Note to any Fat Working Class Xenophobic Twats and Assorted Lower Class Trash
> 
> No matter what happens in this match.
> 
> This nation will STILL be in the Euro 2016 Final and *THAT* makes me *HAPPY!*
> 
> So stick that up your stinking assholes Assholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Group F.*
> 
> HT Portugal 0 Austria 0.
> 
> Oh at this point I should mention my Mama is German, from Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg.
> 
> So yes, no matter what happens tonight, this nation will STILL be in the Euro 2016 Final.
> 
> *THAT* makes me *HAPPY!*
> 
> So either way I'm going to be a winner, for the losers*   *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> At HT I thought I'd comment about some random Fifa World Rankings.
> 
> *Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1 *
> 
> *Germany FIFA World Ranking 4 *
> 
> *Austria FIFA World Ranking 10 *
> 
> *The top three nations closet to my heart in the Top 10.*
> 
> 
> *Uh-Oh what's this?*
> 
> *USA FIFA World Ranking 31 *
> 
> *Canada FIFA World Ranking 93 *
> 
> *Wales NOT EVEN GOT A RANKING  *
Click to expand...


*Group F.*

FT Portugal 0 Austria 0.

Excellent result, now let's hammer Iceland and our friends Hungary just have to draw with Portugal.

Ronaldo missed a penalty and then had a goal disallowed for Off-Side.

THIS is what happens when a nation is God Fearing, this is what happens when our people keep faith in Our Lord, He is with us, because we are with Him.

Our Lord, Our Saviour and Messiah was again with us as a nation, as a people tonight and he answered our prayers, He heard us, because we're loyal to Him.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

Two questions:  muslim countries (turkey)?  Do they eat before after game in daylight?

How does lovely lucy and all the hot chicks like man hair bun?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Two questions:  muslim countries (turkey)?  Do they eat before after game in daylight?
> 
> How does lovely lucy and all the hot chicks like man hair bun?



Not sure about if Turkey eat before a match, but the other teams they have a light early dinner, nothing too starchy.

Man hair bun is not good, no.

One of our friends, he's a Particle Physicist, he works for that amazing but a bit freaky CERN, you know they with the Large Hadron Collider, he texted me at HT to say he'd said his Hail Mary's for us also!

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

I meant ......... because of ramadan.   Are muslims at disadvantage if late afternoon game?  They could eag huge I suppose 5AM?  I saw them drink water, correct?   I thought even that is violation?


----------



## Ravi

Why are you Europa peeps so damn violent?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I meant ......... because of ramadan.   Are muslims at disadvantage if late afternoon game?  They could eag huge I suppose 5AM?  I saw them drink water, correct?   I thought even that is violation?



I'm not sure, probably though yes, I'd think so.

Hey the Copa America, so USA and Colombia are into the Semi-Finals.

Tonight it's the other two Quarter Finals.

Argentina vs Venezuela, well of course Argentina are going to win that.

Mexico vs Chile, I don't know, that could end up with a penalty shoot out like Colombia vs Peru, but I'm saying I think Mexico to win in normal time.

The first Semi-Final is going to be USA vs Argentina.

Are you watching tonight?


----------



## Tilly

Man buns. Yuck


----------



## Mineva

Do you really know that what is football ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598



That's what I mean, what is that?

The only man bun, well boy bun I like is Bamm-Bamm from "The Flintstones"


----------



## Old Yeller

I watch as much as I can.  US open golf is on too so I get remote crazy.   Arg/Ven, Mex/Chile tonight.  Ven country fall apart? Team is OK?


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean, what is that?
> 
> The only man bun, well boy bun I like is Bamm-Bamm from "The Flintstones"
Click to expand...

And even worse, the full beard and man bun combo


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598



Of course the man bun is a bit better than a ponytail.

You play on Monday vs Slovakia, they're a good team, you and they only need a draw.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean, what is that?
> 
> The only man bun, well boy bun I like is Bamm-Bamm from "The Flintstones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And even worse, the full beard and man bun combo
> 
> View attachment 78601
Click to expand...


That's just, you know, not a good situation, I don't think beards on footballers work in general.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the man bun is a bit better than a ponytail.
> 
> You play on Monday vs Slovakia, they're a good team, you and they only need a draw.
Click to expand...

Yep. I hope we beat them , but they are good and we are inconsistent/unpredictable, as usual. I suspect we will play the boring defensive game in the hope of a draw


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I watch as much as I can.  US open golf is on too so I get remote crazy.   Arg/Ven, Mex/Chile tonight.  Ven country fall apart? Team is OK?



Yes I can't remember now who in shocking fashion Venezuela knocked out, oh hold on, I think it was Uruguay.

The remote should ALWAYS be in control of the female of the house


----------



## Tilly

num_nut said:


> I watch as much as I can.  US open golf is on too so I get remote crazy.   Arg/Ven, Mex/Chile tonight.  Ven country fall apart? Team is OK?


Next week we have Wimbledon. Yay!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the man bun is a bit better than a ponytail.
> 
> You play on Monday vs Slovakia, they're a good team, you and they only need a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I hope we beat them , but they are good and we are unpredictable, as usual
Click to expand...


No you should want to draw, you're on 4 points and Slovakia are on 3 points and if we pray for Russia to win 1-0, well then, ahem.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch as much as I can.  US open golf is on too so I get remote crazy.   Arg/Ven, Mex/Chile tonight.  Ven country fall apart? Team is OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Next week we have Wimbledon. Yay!
Click to expand...


I like Tennis, but I only watch from the Quarter Finals, then the Semi-Finals, then the Final.

You better hope for good weather, but Wimbledon always has awkward weather during week two.


----------



## Old Yeller

Did Venezuela knock off team with biter Suarez riding bench?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Did Venezuela knock off team with biter Suarez riding bench?



Yes, Suarez had the hamstring problem, I'm sure it was 1-0.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man buns. Yuck  View attachment 78598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the man bun is a bit better than a ponytail.
> 
> You play on Monday vs Slovakia, they're a good team, you and they only need a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I hope we beat them , but they are good and we are unpredictable, as usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you should want to draw, you're on 4 points and Slovakia are on 3 points and if we pray for Russia to win 1-0, well then, ahem.
Click to expand...

I know, it just makes for a boring game usually. It would be great to see Russia get a win


----------



## Old Yeller

The games are great both European and Copa American.   Why they must be in same weeks?  Hard to find enough time? 

Surprised me when USA held off Ecuador.    Panama/Chili?penalty kick game great too.  No extra periid, right to kicks now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> The games are great both European and Copa American.   Why they must be in same weeks?  Hard to find enough time?
> 
> Surprised me when USA held off Ecuador.    Panama/Chili?penalty kick game great too.  No extra periid, right to kicks now.



I'm only watching the Argentina matches, which I must pay to watch, but I don't care.

The other Copa America matches I've followed, that's been a complicated Live Feed thing that sometimes doesn't update for 10 minutes, so I'm not bothering with that now.

I thought USA vs Ecuador would be a penalty shoot-out, I was stunned that it was Peru vs Colombia that ended with the penalty shoot-out.

They shouldn't be on at the same time, Euro 2016 and the Copa America I agree.

The Czech Republic vs Croatia had 10 minutes added time because of the disturbance.

The most added time I've ever seen was a few years ago, this was the Africa Cup of Nations, I can't remember who was playing now, except the SH was torrential rain and lots of stoppages and then 11 minutes added time.

A lot of the African teams are excellent, a combination of South American-Barcelona type game they play, The Ivory Coast are pretty amazing and also Ghana.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch as much as I can.  US open golf is on too so I get remote crazy.   Arg/Ven, Mex/Chile tonight.  Ven country fall apart? Team is OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Next week we have Wimbledon. Yay!
Click to expand...


My main sport is the Alpine Skiing, Giant Slalom, Super-G etc.


----------



## Old Yeller

I can't reply well but I saw much if first "flare"  game.  Ended in miracle draw because of disturbances?   I saw no fights in stands? They not want to show on TV?  I think another Euro game today had less "flares"? Your Austria got a draw. 44sec Aust gave up a corner!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I can't reply well but I saw much if first "flare"  game.  Ended in miracle draw because of disturbances?   I saw no fights in stands? They not want to show on TV?  I think another Euro game today had less "flares"? Your Austria got a draw. 44sec Aust gave up a corner!



That Czech Republic vs Croatia match was bizarre, Croatia were winning 2-0 at 86 minutes and then the morons from two rival Croatian League teams started to fight each other and about 15 flares were thrown onto the pitch.

Yes 2-2 FT, the Croats lost their mojo because of moronic knuckledraggers.

There were a few flares thrown from Turkish fans at FT with their match yesterday with Spain, Spain won 3-0. However the security was on the ball and soon put a stop to any repeat of what happened with the Croats.

Yes we're okay with a draw, if we can beat Iceland and I looked just before we want Hungary to beat Portugal, this is all good.


----------



## Old Yeller

Arg 1-0 on great pass  to one-touch early.  Maybe Messier pass? Outstanding.  Look like not much.......then bang, kick in right in front on a double cover run in.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Arg 1-0 on great pass  to one-touch early.  Maybe Messier pass? Outstanding.  Look like not much.......then bang, kick in right in front on a double cover run in.



I didn't watch the Argentina vs Venezuela match, I was tired so I went to bed, however Mr. Lucy watched it and of course when I got up today, I thought WTF I should have stayed up.

FT Argentina 4 Venezuela 1, goals from Higuaín (2), Messi and Lamela.

Then mega WTF is the other Quarter Final.

FT Mexico 0 Chile 7, Chile are a great team, but so are Mexico, what a total collapse of the Mexican team.

So the Semi-Finals are.

USA vs Argentina on Tuesday.

Colombia vs Chile on Wednesday.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group A.*

Romania vs Albania KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.

They both need to win this match, I'm saying either Romania to win or it'll be a draw.

Switzerland vs France KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 8 km East of Lille.

France struggled against Albania, I'm saying France to win, however I could also see Switzerland beating France in this match.

I'm not bothering watching either of tonight's matches, I'll just keep tab of the scores.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group A.*
> 
> Romania vs Albania KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.
> 
> They both need to win this match, I'm saying either Romania to win or it'll be a draw.
> 
> Switzerland vs France KO in 45 minutes at 9pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 8 km East of Lille.
> 
> France struggled against Albania, I'm saying France to win, however I could also see Switzerland beating France in this match.
> 
> I'm not bothering watching either of tonight's matches, I'll just keep tab of the scores.
Click to expand...


*Group A.*

HT Romania 0 Albania 1.

HT Switzerland 0 France 0.

FT Romania 0 Albania 1.

I'm glad that Albania won, they were magnificent against France and the French result was very cruel, Albania deserved to get a point from that match. So this result against Romania is justice served.

FT Switzerland 0 France 0.

Romania head back to București.

*Group A.
*


*

Pld W D L GF GA GD Pts 
*
1   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 France (H, A) 3 2 1 0 4 1 +3 7

2*



*Switzerland (A) 3 1 2 0 2 1 +1 5

3   *



*Albania 3 1 0 2 1 3 −2 3

4   *



*Romania (E) 3 0 1 2 2 4 −2 1
*
*
Edited to add comments.
*






*


*




*


----------



## Old Yeller

Lucy loosey, I watch Mexico get blown out vs. CHILI.  Great! I can never cheer anything from that corrupt toilet.  They been destroying America since the 70s' They chanted "911" at home game vs. USA.   I have Mexican friends and had few great coworkers. They send up human garbage, drugs and let hordes of south america poor in.  The riot attack in SJ full of mexican waving mexican flags (probably taking benefits and work 4 cash).  

Their team  git destroyed, one guy on CHILI Got four goals!  Probaby mexico so corrupt they threw game for gamblers?  Who knows.......I do know they killing some states in USA.


----------



## Old Yeller

Forgot, game was in Santa Clara CA. Packed full green red mexican.  Funny how quiet only after 2-0.  1 of 5 students illegal, at least 1/3 prison 1/2 jails.  Probably 5-10 mil run around illegal in CA at any time. Sanctuary cities, driver licence, babies pop out like bean burrito.  Demwitts Rino all for it?  

Close it off, keep the good ones, send back the garbage, control it.


----------



## Old Yeller

My rant is done.  Too hard on small Samsung tablet (free Verizon).  I go back to reader, especially all you wild smart babes! That brain power  can be turn on,  women are smarter don't ya know.


----------



## LastProphet

BIG BANG starts with the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden in Jerusalem, crucified to the missing Bowing 777.
The third and *** FINAL *** 7-0 is coming - Mexico slaughtered for dummies

BIG BANG starts with the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden in Jerusalem, crucified to the missing Bowing *777*.
The *third *and *** FINAL *** 7-0 is coming - Mexico slaughtered for dummies

*Chile slaughters Mexico 7-0 - for dummies*
Staged *the same day as Trump calls first time for "profiling" a group of US citizens "just for being"*.
Reminder: mexicans is one of the groups that comes after after muslims.

*A remake of Brazil 2014*, as parallel reverse script.
Parallel:
- result (7-0 was the orginally scripted result for Germany-Brazil)
- the slaughtered are at home (California is home for mexicans in the USA)
Reverse:
- timing: slaughter of mexicans starts after the game, unlike  Santa Maria disco 2013 
- scale: not hundeds of brazilians like Santa Maria 2013 but rather dozens of millions of mexicans are targeted to be slaughtered at Walmarts and stadiums.

_*Notes*_
Mexico sees ugliness on and off the field in historic Copa America loss to Chile
•June 19, 2016
With the match still scoreless in the 13th minute, Jesus Duenas missed a chance and Chile goalkeeper Claudio Bravo attempted his first goal kick. On cue, Mexico fans chanted a homophobic slur at the Chilean No. 1, an act that has been heavily criticized in the aftermath of the Orlando shootings.

Seemingly, though, the chant triggered a chain of events that broke the spirits of Mexican fans.
Only three minutes later, Chile scored to take a 1-0 lead. Before the break, the scoreline jumped to 2-0 in favor of the away team. However, hope and joy still appeared in the stands, which were described as one journalist as consisting of 29 Mexican fans for every 30 people.

After the break, though, Alexis Sanchez took only four minutes to show that two changes for Mexico would have no impact on the result. After their third goal, Chilean players gathered at the corner flag to celebrate before Mexican fans acted heinously by throwing beer cups and popcorn at the players.
Mexico sees ugliness on and off the field in historic Copa America loss to Chile

*BASICS*
Jul 2014 Footbal World Cup: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER: ** UNDENIABLE ** proof: ALL explained in ADVANCE ONLY by Last Prophet
Brazil, still took place because ukrainian resisters forced Illuminati Grand Master to postpone BIG BANG.
Brazilians virtually slaughtered by Germany, one year after the real slaughter of brazilians by the illuminati at the Santa Maria disco.
Neymar and two defenders blackmailed to participate.
All staged by Brazil's treasonous government, nazi agents executing illuminati orders.
The impossible result:  Symbolic score was supposed to be 7-0 with 5-0 at half time and 4 goals in 7 minutes.
Why the script wasn't exactly fulfilled 
Simulated reality terminated NOW: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER MASSACRE

Osama Bin Laden's resurrection, a 9/11 2001 remake: 
Original script for the remake of New York 9/11 2001.
God repeatedly postpones and irrevocably modifies the satanic script.
9/11 for dummies - The Five Basic Facts, by Matt M: Osama Bin Laden resurrection, a 9/11 2001 remake: God repeatedly postpones and irrevocably modifies the satanic script


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group B.
*
Russia vs Wales KO in 40 minutes at 9pm at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse.

Slovakia vs England KO in 40 minutes at 9pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.

I won't be watching, I'll keep tabs on the scores though.

My little brother, aged 10 years-old is here, so we're resuming our Chess game that we began last month.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Tilly

Well done Wales!
Wales 3:0 Russia

Wellish done England
England 0:0 Slovakia


----------



## basquebromance

Hazard & De Bruyne will get the gold.


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Well done Wales!
> Wales 3:0 Russia
> 
> Wellish done England
> England 0:0 Slovakia



This makes for a confusing next stage.

At this moment all that's determined is that Wales are playing someone and it'll be on Saturday at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

At this moment all that's determined is that England are playing someone and it'll be on Monday at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.


----------



## Tilly

We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Well done Wales!
> Wales 3:0 Russia
> 
> Wellish done England
> England 0:0 Slovakia



Let's hope Russia doesn't wipe Wales off the map, they can do something like that, wipe countries off the map.

Tilly what sort of Civil Defence does Wales have?

Top 10 Deadliest and Longest Range Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles in the World.

10. M51 – SLBM (France)
9. DF-31/31A – ICBM (China)
*8. RT-2UTTKh Topol-M – ICBM (Russia)
7. RS-24 Yars – ICBM (Russia)*
6. LGM-30G Minuteman III – ICBM (USA)
*5. RSM-56 Bulava – SLBM (Russia)
4. R29RMU2 Layner – SLBM (Russia)*
3. UGM-133 Trident II – SLBM (USA/UK)
2. DF-5/5A – ICBM (China)
*1. R-36M2 – ICBM SATAN (Russia)

Listen to the below video with the sound down, the um music is appalling.

This ICBM = The End, only complete fools and lunatics and psychopaths and those with a Death Wish poke a nation that has these Monsters. No nation or group of nations in History has ever defeated Mother Russia.*


Or more likely Putin will just laugh at those with Little Man Syndrome.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Wales!
> Wales 3:0 Russia
> 
> Wellish done England
> England 0:0 Slovakia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope Russia doesn't wipe Wales off the map, they can do something like that, wipe countries off the map.
> 
> Tilly what sort of Civil Defence does Wales have?
> 
> Top 10 Deadliest and Longest Range Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles in the World.
> 
> 10. M51 – SLBM (France)
> 9. DF-31/31A – ICBM (China)
> *8. RT-2UTTKh Topol-M – ICBM (Russia)
> 7. RS-24 Yars – ICBM (Russia)*
> 6. LGM-30G Minuteman III – ICBM (USA)
> *5. RSM-56 Bulava – SLBM (Russia)
> 4. R29RMU2 Layner – SLBM (Russia)*
> 3. UGM-133 Trident II – SLBM (USA/UK)
> 2. DF-5/5A – ICBM (China)
> *1. R-36M2 – ICBM SATAN (Russia)
> 
> Listen to the below video with the sound down, the um music is appalling.
> 
> This ICBM = The End, only complete fools and lunatics and psychopaths and those with a Death Wish poke a nation that has these Monsters.*
> 
> 
> Or more likely Putin will just laugh at those with Little Man Syndrome.
Click to expand...

How did you go from a Nazi supporter to a Stalin supporter? Just curious.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.



I was reading that Roy Hodgson made something like 6 changes to your team and Wayne Rooney was dropped?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.



Hey Tilly are you having Welsh, is it Rarebit? Why is it called this?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Well done Wales!
> Wales 3:0 Russia
> 
> Wellish done England
> England 0:0 Slovakia



Putin is Stalin or something


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly are you having Welsh, is it Rarebit? Why is it called this?
Click to expand...

*The origin of Welsh rabbit (rarebit)*
_Now often known as _Welsh rarebit_, this dish of toasted cheese was originally known as _Welsh rabbit… _but why?_

There is no evidence that the Welsh actually originated _Welsh rabbit_, although they have always had a reputation for being passionately fond of it (a fourteenth-century text tells the tale that the Welsh people in heaven were being troublesome, and in order to get rid of them St Peter went outside the Pearly Gates and shouted ‘Caws pobi’ (Welsh for ‘toasted cheese’)—whereupon all the Welsh rushed out and the gates were shut on them).

A more likely derivation of the name is that Welsh in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries was used as a patronizingly humorous epithet for any inferior grade or variety of article, or for a substitute for the real thing (thus a _Welsh pearl_ was one of poor quality, possibly counterfeit, and to use a _Welsh comb_ was to comb one’s hair with one’s fingers). _Welsh rabbit_ may therefore have started life as a dish resorted to when meat was not available. The first record of the word comes in John Byron’s Literary Remains (1725): ‘I did not eat of cold beef, but of Welsh rabbit and stewed cheese.’

Sounds about right. Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that Roy Hodgson made something like 6 changes to your team and Wayne Rooney was dropped?
Click to expand...

He put Rooney on after half time, God only knows why 
But at least we didn't have Kane taking corners.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Wales!
> Wales 3:0 Russia
> 
> Wellish done England
> England 0:0 Slovakia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin is Stalin or something
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly are you having Welsh, is it Rarebit? Why is it called this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The origin of Welsh rabbit (rarebit)*
> _Now often known as _Welsh rarebit_, this dish of toasted cheese was originally known as _Welsh rabbit… _but why?_
> 
> There is no evidence that the Welsh actually originated _Welsh rabbit_, although they have always had a reputation for being passionately fond of it (a fourteenth-century text tells the tale that the Welsh people in heaven were being troublesome, and in order to get rid of them St Peter went outside the Pearly Gates and shouted ‘Caws pobi’ (Welsh for ‘toasted cheese’)—whereupon all the Welsh rushed out and the gates were shut on them).
> 
> A more likely derivation of the name is that Welsh in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries was used as a patronizingly humorous epithet for any inferior grade or variety of article, or for a substitute for the real thing (thus a _Welsh pearl_ was one of poor quality, possibly counterfeit, and to use a _Welsh comb_ was to comb one’s hair with one’s fingers). _Welsh rabbit_ may therefore have started life as a dish resorted to when meat was not available. The first record of the word comes in John Byron’s Literary Remains (1725): ‘I did not eat of cold beef, but of Welsh rabbit and stewed cheese.’
> 
> Sounds about right. Lol.
Click to expand...


Interesting and weird simultaneously.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Wales!
> Wales 3:0 Russia
> 
> Wellish done England
> England 0:0 Slovakia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin is Stalin or something
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes Putin's like full-on Commie now or something and I mean FULL-ON  

I'm hearing that he's having weekly séances and speaking with the spirit of Stalin AND Beria


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that Roy Hodgson made something like 6 changes to your team and Wayne Rooney was dropped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He put Rooney on after half time, God only knows why
> But at least we didn't have Kane taking corners.
Click to expand...


Hodgson makes these strange decisions, of course he's got Rooney playing out of place, he had Rooney playing out of place in the Brasil World Cup also, WTF is it with Hodgson.

The first match, that was ridiculous Harry Kane taking the corners.


----------



## Ravi

Loosey whistling past her grave.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly are you having Welsh, is it Rarebit? Why is it called this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The origin of Welsh rabbit (rarebit)*
> _Now often known as _Welsh rarebit_, this dish of toasted cheese was originally known as _Welsh rabbit… _but why?_
> 
> There is no evidence that the Welsh actually originated _Welsh rabbit_, although they have always had a reputation for being passionately fond of it (a fourteenth-century text tells the tale that the Welsh people in heaven were being troublesome, and in order to get rid of them St Peter went outside the Pearly Gates and shouted ‘Caws pobi’ (Welsh for ‘toasted cheese’)—whereupon all the Welsh rushed out and the gates were shut on them).
> 
> A more likely derivation of the name is that Welsh in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries was used as a patronizingly humorous epithet for any inferior grade or variety of article, or for a substitute for the real thing (thus a _Welsh pearl_ was one of poor quality, possibly counterfeit, and to use a _Welsh comb_ was to comb one’s hair with one’s fingers). _Welsh rabbit_ may therefore have started life as a dish resorted to when meat was not available. The first record of the word comes in John Byron’s Literary Remains (1725): ‘I did not eat of cold beef, but of Welsh rabbit and stewed cheese.’
> 
> Sounds about right. Lol.
Click to expand...


When I first heard this, I thought they were meaning Welsh Rabbit, which isn't nice, only evil people eat bunny rabbits 

Too cute to eat


----------



## LastProphet

_Wales v Russia scripted as the third and *** FINAL *** 7-0_
Yet it was not only not perfect, same as the first, but actually it was a FAILURE.
* incredibly a goalkeeper not in the cast was all it took to prevent it...*
*Grotesque Wales team*, unable to score 7 goals despite having half of the Russian team (but not the goalkeeper) also participate in the mission.
In other words, *unable to complete the third SEVEN on the scheduled day *, immediately after the milestone "_athletes executed simply for their nationality_".
In other words, prevented from participating in the Olympic Games simply for being Russian.

_*Notes*_
21 June 2016 - Wales Smash Russia To Top Euro 2016 Group
Wales Smash Russia To Top Euro 2016 Group

###
Reminder of Last Prophet's words one day before the match Wales v Russia,explaing the second 7, set one day before the "Russian athletes banned from the Olympics" milestone:

BIG BANG starts with the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden in Jerusalem, crucified to the missing Boeing *777*.
The *third *and *** FINAL *** 7-0 is coming - Mexico slaughtered for dummies

*Chile slaughters Mexico 7-0 - for dummies*
Staged *the same day as Trump calls first time for "profiling" a group of US citizens "just for being"*.
Reminder: mexicans is one of the groups that comes after after muslims.

*A remake of Brazil 2014*, as parallel reverse script.
Parallel:
- result (7-0 was the orginally scripted result for Germany-Brazil)
- the slaughtered are at home (California is home for mexicans in the USA)
Reverse:
- timing: slaughter of mexicans starts after the game, unlike  Santa Maria disco 2013
- scale: not hundeds of brazilians like Santa Maria 2013 but rather dozens of millions of mexicans are targeted to be slaughtered at Walmarts and stadiums.

*BASICS*
Jul 2014 Footbal World Cup: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER: ** UNDENIABLE ** proof: ALL explained in ADVANCE ONLY by Last Prophet
Brazil, still took place because ukrainian resisters forced Illuminati Grand Master to postpone BIG BANG.
Brazilians virtually slaughtered by Germany, one year after the real slaughter of brazilians by the illuminati at the Santa Maria disco.
Neymar and two defenders blackmailed to participate.
All staged by Brazil's treasonous government, nazi agents executing illuminati orders.
The impossible result:  Symbolic score was supposed to be 7-0 with 5-0 at half time and 4 goals in 7 minutes.
Why the script wasn't exactly fulfilled
Simulated reality terminated NOW: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER MASSACRE

More - see page 47
Euro 2016 (Football)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group C.*

Ukraine vs Poland KO at 6pm in about 40 minutes at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

Ukraine are already eliminated, Poland to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

Northern Ireland vs Germany KO at 6pm in about 40 minutes at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

Northern Ireland are not a bad team, but of course Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group C.*
> 
> Ukraine vs Poland KO at 6pm in about 40 minutes at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Ukraine are already eliminated, Poland to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Northern Ireland vs Germany KO at 6pm in about 40 minutes at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> Northern Ireland are not a bad team, but of course Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
Click to expand...


*Group C.*

Northern Ireland vs Germany KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

Northern Ireland 0 Germany 1 Mario Gomez at 30 minutes.

The only reason this isn't about 0-4 is because of some excellent saves from the Northern Ireland Goalkeeper Michael McGovern.

Could have been another goal then, Thomas Müller hits the woodwork for the second time in this match.

HT Northern Ireland 0 Germany 1.

*Group C.*

Ukraine vs Poland KO at 6pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

HT Ukraine 0 Poland 0.

SH.

The Northern Ireland Goalkeeper Michael McGovern made a brilliant and crucial save then, Mario Götze at 51 minutes was going to score with that shot.

My household we're getting a bit frustrated now with this match, we want it to be 0-4 already, OMG get with the programme, hopefully the Northern Ireland Goalkeeper can get distracted or something.

Germany substitution at 55 minutes Mario Götze off and André Schürrle on.

Germany substitution at 70 minutes Sami Khedira off and Bastian Schweinsteiger on.

Germany substitution at 75 minutes Jérôme Boateng off and Benedikt Höwedes on.

Germany have won the Group, so that's a match in Lille either against Albania, Slovakia or whoever in Group F which is up in the air at the moment.

Poland vs Switzerland in Marseille.

FT Northern Ireland 0 Germany 1.

FT Ukraine 0 Poland 1.


Edited to add further comments during match.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



*Group D.*

Czech Republic vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.

Czech Republic need to win this match, it could be a draw though.

Croatia vs Spain KO at 9pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

This should be a fabulous match, two excellent teams, either team could win.


----------



## Old Yeller

Is there a southern Ireland?   What is a Wales?


Ireland did nothing but as you said Goalie! Germany has some white hair?  Oziel looks tired.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Is there a southern Ireland?   What is a Wales?
> 
> 
> Ireland did nothing but as you said Goalie! Germany has some white hair?  Oziel looks tired.



That would be the Republic of Ireland. Wales is a country in the United Kingdom, it's full of sheep and daffodils.

That Northern Ireland Goalkeeper was amazing, he's the reason it wasn't 0-5.


----------



## Bleipriester

LastProphet said:


> _Wales v Russia scripted as the third and *** FINAL *** 7-0_
> Yet it was not only not perfect, same as the first, but actually it was a FAILURE.
> * incredibly a goalkeeper not in the cast was all it took to prevent it...*
> *Grotesque Wales team*, unable to score 7 goals despite having half of the Russian team (but not the goalkeeper) also participate in the mission.
> In other words, *unable to complete the third SEVEN on the scheduled day *, immediately after the milestone "_athletes executed simply for their nationality_".
> In other words, prevented from participating in the Olympic Games simply for being Russian.
> 
> _*Notes*_
> 21 June 2016 - Wales Smash Russia To Top Euro 2016 Group
> Wales Smash Russia To Top Euro 2016 Group
> 
> ###
> Reminder of Last Prophet's words one day before the match Wales v Russia,explaing the second 7, set one day before the "Russian athletes banned from the Olympics" milestone:
> 
> BIG BANG starts with the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden in Jerusalem, crucified to the missing Boeing *777*.
> The *third *and *** FINAL *** 7-0 is coming - Mexico slaughtered for dummies
> 
> *Chile slaughters Mexico 7-0 - for dummies*
> Staged *the same day as Trump calls first time for "profiling" a group of US citizens "just for being"*.
> Reminder: mexicans is one of the groups that comes after after muslims.
> 
> *A remake of Brazil 2014*, as parallel reverse script.
> Parallel:
> - result (7-0 was the orginally scripted result for Germany-Brazil)
> - the slaughtered are at home (California is home for mexicans in the USA)
> Reverse:
> - timing: slaughter of mexicans starts after the game, unlike  Santa Maria disco 2013
> - scale: not hundeds of brazilians like Santa Maria 2013 but rather dozens of millions of mexicans are targeted to be slaughtered at Walmarts and stadiums.
> 
> *BASICS*
> Jul 2014 Footbal World Cup: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER: ** UNDENIABLE ** proof: ALL explained in ADVANCE ONLY by Last Prophet
> Brazil, still took place because ukrainian resisters forced Illuminati Grand Master to postpone BIG BANG.
> Brazilians virtually slaughtered by Germany, one year after the real slaughter of brazilians by the illuminati at the Santa Maria disco.
> Neymar and two defenders blackmailed to participate.
> All staged by Brazil's treasonous government, nazi agents executing illuminati orders.
> The impossible result:  Symbolic score was supposed to be 7-0 with 5-0 at half time and 4 goals in 7 minutes.
> Why the script wasn't exactly fulfilled
> Simulated reality terminated NOW: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER MASSACRE
> 
> More - see page 47
> Euro 2016 (Football)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Wales v Russia scripted as the third and *** FINAL *** 7-0_
> Yet it was not only not perfect, same as the first, but actually it was a FAILURE.
> * incredibly a goalkeeper not in the cast was all it took to prevent it...*
> *Grotesque Wales team*, unable to score 7 goals despite having half of the Russian team (but not the goalkeeper) also participate in the mission.
> In other words, *unable to complete the third SEVEN on the scheduled day *, immediately after the milestone "_athletes executed simply for their nationality_".
> In other words, prevented from participating in the Olympic Games simply for being Russian.
> 
> _*Notes*_
> 21 June 2016 - Wales Smash Russia To Top Euro 2016 Group
> Wales Smash Russia To Top Euro 2016 Group
> 
> ###
> Reminder of Last Prophet's words one day before the match Wales v Russia,explaing the second 7, set one day before the "Russian athletes banned from the Olympics" milestone:
> 
> BIG BANG starts with the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden in Jerusalem, crucified to the missing Boeing *777*.
> The *third *and *** FINAL *** 7-0 is coming - Mexico slaughtered for dummies
> 
> *Chile slaughters Mexico 7-0 - for dummies*
> Staged *the same day as Trump calls first time for "profiling" a group of US citizens "just for being"*.
> Reminder: mexicans is one of the groups that comes after after muslims.
> 
> *A remake of Brazil 2014*, as parallel reverse script.
> Parallel:
> - result (7-0 was the orginally scripted result for Germany-Brazil)
> - the slaughtered are at home (California is home for mexicans in the USA)
> Reverse:
> - timing: slaughter of mexicans starts after the game, unlike  Santa Maria disco 2013
> - scale: not hundeds of brazilians like Santa Maria 2013 but rather dozens of millions of mexicans are targeted to be slaughtered at Walmarts and stadiums.
> 
> *BASICS*
> Jul 2014 Footbal World Cup: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER: ** UNDENIABLE ** proof: ALL explained in ADVANCE ONLY by Last Prophet
> Brazil, still took place because ukrainian resisters forced Illuminati Grand Master to postpone BIG BANG.
> Brazilians virtually slaughtered by Germany, one year after the real slaughter of brazilians by the illuminati at the Santa Maria disco.
> Neymar and two defenders blackmailed to participate.
> All staged by Brazil's treasonous government, nazi agents executing illuminati orders.
> The impossible result:  Symbolic score was supposed to be 7-0 with 5-0 at half time and 4 goals in 7 minutes.
> Why the script wasn't exactly fulfilled
> Simulated reality terminated NOW: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER MASSACRE
> 
> More - see page 47
> Euro 2016 (Football)
Click to expand...


Wow, that's a relief


----------



## Bleipriester

They are freaking out here, Lucy. Did anyone win?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> They are freaking out here, Lucy. Did anyone win?



It was Northern Ireland 0 Germany 1.

It could have been 0-5, but the Northern Ireland Goalkeeper made some excellent saves.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Czech Republic need to win this match, it could be a draw though.
> 
> Croatia vs Spain KO at 9pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> This should be a fabulous match, two excellent teams, either team could win.
Click to expand...


*Group D.*

Croatia vs Spain KO at 9pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

This has just started, Luka Modrić injured, so not in the Croatian team.

Spain are in their away kit of white, the Croatian Goalkeeper is wearing a pink kit.

Croatia 0 Spain 1 Álvaro Morata at 7 minutes.

Croatia nearly scored then, Ivan Rakitić hit the woodwork.

Croatia 1 Spain 1 Nikola Kalinić at 45 minutes, a good time to get a goal.

HT Croatia 1 Spain 1.

*Group D.
*
Czech Republic vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.

HT Czech Republic 0 Turkey 1.

*Group D.*

SH Croatia 1 Spain 1.

Spain have a penalty at 72 minutes, Sergio Ramos misses it, a pretty awful penalty, hit straight at the Croatian Goalkeeper Danijel Subašić.

Edited to add further comments during the match.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaking out here, Lucy. Did anyone win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Northern Ireland 0 Germany 1.
> 
> It could have been 0-5, but the Northern Ireland Goalkeeper made some excellent saves.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that shit has been using EMs/WMs to do it all day/night long. I guess that was only the lull before the storm.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaking out here, Lucy. Did anyone win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Northern Ireland 0 Germany 1.
> 
> It could have been 0-5, but the Northern Ireland Goalkeeper made some excellent saves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that shit has been using EMs/WMs to do it all day/night long. I guess that was only the lull before the storm.
Click to expand...

Ten years ago, large convoys of shit drove by honking hourly - day and night. On EMs/WMs, it didn´t stop at all. I changed but it was still the same.
Today, it has decreased but I guess it is because they are too busy with their little boys.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Czech Republic vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Czech Republic need to win this match, it could be a draw though.
> 
> Croatia vs Spain KO at 9pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> This should be a fabulous match, two excellent teams, either team could win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> Croatia vs Spain KO at 9pm at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> This has just started, Luka Modrić injured, so not in the Croatian team.
> 
> Spain are in their away kit of white, the Croatian Goalkeeper is wearing a pink kit.
> 
> Croatia 0 Spain 1 Álvaro Morata at 7 minutes.
> 
> Croatia nearly scored then, Ivan Rakitić hit the woodwork.
> 
> Croatia 1 Spain 1 Nikola Kalinić at 45 minutes, a good time to get a goal.
> 
> HT Croatia 1 Spain 1.
> 
> *Group D.
> *
> Czech Republic vs Turkey KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> HT Czech Republic 0 Turkey 1.
> 
> *Group D.*
> 
> SH Croatia 1 Spain 1.
> 
> Spain have a penalty at 72 minutes, Sergio Ramos misses it, a pretty awful penalty, hit straight at the Croatian Goalkeeper Danijel Subašić.
> 
> Edited to add further comments during the match.
Click to expand...


*Group D.*

SH Croatia 2 Spain 1.

Croatia goal from Ivan Perišić at 87 minutes, excellent goal.

Now playing 90 + 3'

Croatia top the Group. Please God don't let some Croatian idiot trouble causers ruin this for the Croatian team, either inside the ground or outside the ground.

FT Croatia 2 Spain 1.

Croatia win Group D, Spain in second place.

Croatia now play whoever gets Third Place from either Group B/E/F in Marseille.

Spain vs Italy in Bordeaux.

*Group D.*

FT Czech Republic 0 Turkey 2.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

I said I not post but here I am, give it a go.  USA vs ARG in Hou TX.  I admit, I don't like to watch USA.  Bad style?  Maybe better now but other teams seem so much more???  Natural?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> I said I not post but here I am, give it a go.  USA vs ARG in Hou TX.  I admit, I don't like to watch USA.  Bad style?  Maybe better now but other teams seem so much more???  Natural?



You're on your thing that's too small for your hands?

The KO is very soon, Argentina to win, people will be shocked around the world if they don't.

Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1, USA FIFA World Ranking 31.

Viva República Argentina.











This is the team for tonight.

*Argentina XI.*

Romero; Mercado, Otamendi, Funes Mori, Rojo; Augusto, Mascherano, Banega; Messi, Higuain, Lavezzi

*Substitutes:* Roncaglia, Cuesta, Lamela, Kranevitter, Agüero, Biglia, Maidana, Guzman, Pastore, Andujar, Di Maria

This is the Argentine formation 4-3-3






They've just KO.

USA 0 Argentina 1 Ezequiel Lavezzi goal at 3 minutes. This could be a total thumping for the USA.






The God Lionel Messi could have made it 0-2 then.

USA defence is in complete disintegration already.

The always filthy looking Clint Dempsey just elbowed Javier Mascherano in the face and the Referee had stern words with him, I can see Dempsey getting carded in this match.

USA 0 Argentina 2 Lionel Messi goal at 31 minutes, stunning, from a corner, Messi into the top right-hand corner of the goal.






Lionel Messi has a beard now, that's not a contemporary picture of him.

USA can't even keep hold of the ball, Argentina are all over them like white on rice.

OMG this is just gorgeous stuff.

Now playing 45 + 1'

HT USA 0 Argentina 2.

SH has just KO.

USA just made a substitution, um, they've brought on a 17 year-old who's getting Cap 6, bizarre decision to do this when they're playing Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1 and they're losing 0-2.

USA 0 Argentina 3 Gonzalo Higuaín goal at 50 minutes.






This could be 4,5,6-0 to Argentina, I can now envisage this situation, this match is finished for the USA, it could be total humiliation.

Argentina substition at 56 minutes, Augusto Fernández off and Lucas Biglia on.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

Don't tell Tilly I "on my thing too small for my hands". Help a guy out here would ya?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Don't tell Tilly I "on my thing too small for my hands". Help a guy out here would ya?



Sorry, too funny 

I forget, it's your iPad?


----------



## Old Yeller

Free Samsung tablet.  Let me find measure stick......OK roughly 8" lol!   One finger man hunt peck around.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Free Samsung tablet.  Let me find measure stick......OK roughly 8" lol!   One finger man hunt peck around.



Hey Tilly this is what you pay attention to from num_nut, not my previous comment  

*" Let me find measure stick......OK roughly 8" lol!"*


----------



## Old Yeller

Does US keeper look like Yule Brenner?  West World?


----------



## Old Yeller

No words.  Again. Messi free kick. WOW!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Does US keeper look like Yule Brenner?  West World?



Yes now you mention it, he's called Brad Guzan.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I not post but here I am, give it a go.  USA vs ARG in Hou TX.  I admit, I don't like to watch USA.  Bad style?  Maybe better now but other teams seem so much more???  Natural?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on your thing that's too small for your hands?
> 
> The KO is very soon, Argentina to win, people will be shocked around the world if they don't.
> 
> Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1, USA FIFA World Ranking 31.
> 
> Viva República Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the team for tonight.
> 
> *Argentina XI.*
> 
> Romero; Mercado, Otamendi, Funes Mori, Rojo; Augusto, Mascherano, Banega; Messi, Higuain, Lavezzi
> 
> *Substitutes:* Roncaglia, Cuesta, Lamela, Kranevitter, Agüero, Biglia, Maidana, Guzman, Pastore, Andujar, Di Maria
> 
> This is the Argentine formation 4-3-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've just KO.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 1 Ezequiel Lavezzi goal at 3 minutes. This could be a total thumping for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The God Lionel Messi could have made it 0-2 then.
> 
> USA defence is in complete disintegration already.
> 
> The always filthy looking Clint Dempsey just elbowed Javier Mascherano in the face and the Referee had stern words with him, I can see Dempsey getting carded in this match.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 2 Lionel Messi goal at 31 minutes, stunning, from a corner, Messi into the top right-hand corner of the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lionel Messi has a beard now, that's not a contemporary picture of him.
> 
> USA can't even keep hold of the ball, Argentina are all over them like white on rice.
> 
> OMG this is just gorgeous stuff.
> 
> Now playing 45 + 1'
> 
> HT USA 0 Argentina 2.
> 
> SH has just KO.
> 
> USA just made a substitution, um, they've brought on a 17 year-old who's getting Cap 6, bizarre decision to do this when they're playing Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1 and they're losing 0-2.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 3 Gonzalo Higuaín goal at 50 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be 4,5,6-0 to Argentina, I can now envisage this situation, this match is finished for the USA, it could be total humiliation.
> 
> Argentina substition at 56 minutes, Augusto Fernández off and Lucas Biglia on.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


SH.

USA 0 Argentina 3.

Argentina substitution at 66 minutes, Ezequiel Lavezzi injured and off and Érik Lamela on.

At 74 minutes the USA have yet to even have a shot at goal.

Argentina substitution at 84 minutes Marcos Rojo off and Víctor Cuesta on.

USA 0 Argentina 4 Gonzalo Higuaín goal at 86 minutes.






Now playing 90 + 2'

The Copa America Centennial Final.

Argentina vs Colombia or Chile.

My relatives in Buenos Aires texting me and also very happy with this situation. We never thought Argentina WOULDN'T have a fantastic win and we know Argentina are going to win the Copa America Centennial Final.

FT USA 0 Argentina 4

The USA in 92 minutes, never even had ONE shot at the Argentine goal.






Viva República Argentina.










Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I not post but here I am, give it a go.  USA vs ARG in Hou TX.  I admit, I don't like to watch USA.  Bad style?  Maybe better now but other teams seem so much more???  Natural?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on your thing that's too small for your hands?
> 
> The KO is very soon, Argentina to win, people will be shocked around the world if they don't.
> 
> Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1, USA FIFA World Ranking 31.
> 
> Viva República Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the team for tonight.
> 
> *Argentina XI.*
> 
> Romero; Mercado, Otamendi, Funes Mori, Rojo; Augusto, Mascherano, Banega; Messi, Higuain, Lavezzi
> 
> *Substitutes:* Roncaglia, Cuesta, Lamela, Kranevitter, Agüero, Biglia, Maidana, Guzman, Pastore, Andujar, Di Maria
> 
> This is the Argentine formation 4-3-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've just KO.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 1 Ezequiel Lavezzi goal at 3 minutes. This could be a total thumping for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The God Lionel Messi could have made it 0-2 then.
> 
> USA defence is in complete disintegration already.
> 
> The always filthy looking Clint Dempsey just elbowed Javier Mascherano in the face and the Referee had stern words with him, I can see Dempsey getting carded in this match.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 2 Lionel Messi goal at 31 minutes, stunning, from a corner, Messi into the top right-hand corner of the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lionel Messi has a beard now, that's not a contemporary picture of him.
> 
> USA can't even keep hold of the ball, Argentina are all over them like white on rice.
> 
> OMG this is just gorgeous stuff.
> 
> Now playing 45 + 1'
> 
> HT USA 0 Argentina 2.
> 
> SH has just KO.
> 
> USA just made a substitution, um, they've brought on a 17 year-old who's getting Cap 6, bizarre decision to do this when they're playing Argentina FIFA World Ranking 1 and they're losing 0-2.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 3 Gonzalo Higuaín goal at 50 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be 4,5,6-0 to Argentina, I can now envisage this situation, this match is finished for the USA, it could be total humiliation.
> 
> Argentina substition at 56 minutes, Augusto Fernández off and Lucas Biglia on.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SH.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 3.
> 
> Argentina substitution at 66 minutes, Ezequiel Lavezzi injured and off and Érik Lamela on.
> 
> At 74 minutes the USA have yet to even have a shot at goal.
> 
> Argentina substitution at 84 minutes Marcos Rojo off and Víctor Cuesta on.
> 
> USA 0 Argentina 4 Gonzalo Higuaín goal at 86 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now playing 90 + 2'
> 
> The Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Colombia or Chile.
> 
> My relatives in Buenos Aires texting me and also very happy with this situation. We never thought Argentina WOULDN'T have a fantastic win and we know Argentina are going to win the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> FT USA 0 Argentina 4
> 
> The USA in 92 minutes, never even had ONE shot at the Argentine goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viva República Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


WTF?! I had 4 hours sleep and then had to go to an appointment for 11am, but it was worth staying up to watch the below match.

USA totally torn apart by Argentina, I think that was one of the few matches I've ever watched where the opposition team hasn't even had ONE shot at goal for the duration of the whole match.

I'd like the Copa America Centennial Final to be Argentina vs Colombia, but I feel it'll be Argentina vs Chile.

Here are all 4 of the Argentine goals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group F.
*
Iceland vs Austria KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km North of Paris.

The situation is that we need to win this match.

Hungary vs Portugal KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.

This could be a draw.

The other thing is, I don't care what happens now, NOTHING can disappoint me NOT after Argentina's destruction of the USA last night and that Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final.






Also no matter what happens in our match against Iceland today, the below team will still be in Euro 2016, so even if we don't win, my family as a whole wins as the other two nations closest to our hearts, Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final and could win the Cup and Germany the nation of my Mother will still be in Euro 2016.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> Iceland vs Austria KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km North of Paris.
> 
> The situation is that we need to win this match.
> 
> Hungary vs Portugal KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.
> 
> This could be a draw.
> 
> The other thing is, I don't care what happens now, NOTHING can disappoint me NOT after Argentina's destruction of the USA last night and that Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no matter what happens in our match against Iceland today, the below team will still be in Euro 2016, so even if we don't win, my family as a whole wins as the other two nations closest to our hearts, Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final and could win the Cup and Germany the nation of my Mother will still be in Euro 2016.
Click to expand...


*Group F.
*
HT Iceland 1 Austria 0.

We missed a penalty, bizarre happening as Aleksandar Dragović takes the identical penalty that Cristiano Ronaldo took, hitting exactly the same left post.

If you miss a penalty, you deserve not to win.

HT Hungary 1 Portugal 1.

Excellent that our great friends Hungary are topping the Group, also excellent that they're being watched at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais by the great Hungarian leader Viktor Orbán.

SH about to begin.

We don't think we're going to win, we don't deserve to win missing that penalty. Still we're not unhappy about this situation, as I said Argentina are in the Copa America Centennial Final and Germany are still in Euro 2016.

That we had an exemplary record in the Euro 2016 Qualifying matches, we played 10, we won 9 and scored 28 goals and that we're FIFA World Ranked 10 is okay with us.

This is how emotionally mature people think and react and also Iceland have been very impressive and we like the Icelandics.

*Group F.
*
FT Iceland 2 Austria 1, Iceland get a goal literally seconds before the whistle, total drama.

What a remarkable achievement for Iceland, a nation of just over 300,000 people, they have our congratulations. This is what emotionally mature people do, congratulate the other team, this is the sporting spirit.

FT Hungary 3 Portugal 3.

Hungary top Group F, our friends, well done to them.

Viva Magyarország, Viva Viktor Orbán.






Edited to add comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

Aus got one. And #7 Aus has most ridiculous man bun all-time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Aus got one. And #7 Aus has most ridiculous man bun all-time.



Yes that's Marko Arnautović, his father is Serbian, hence his name, we like the Serbs and of course the Croatians we also like, great members of our European Family.

Marko Arnautović hasn't always had that sort of hairdo, I don't know what the thing is with these man buns, there's an alarming amount of them now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> Iceland vs Austria KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km North of Paris.
> 
> The situation is that we need to win this match.
> 
> Hungary vs Portugal KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.
> 
> This could be a draw.
> 
> The other thing is, I don't care what happens now, NOTHING can disappoint me NOT after Argentina's destruction of the USA last night and that Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no matter what happens in our match against Iceland today, the below team will still be in Euro 2016, so even if we don't win, my family as a whole wins as the other two nations closest to our hearts, Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final and could win the Cup and Germany the nation of my Mother will still be in Euro 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> HT Iceland 1 Austria 0.
> 
> We missed a penalty, bizarre happening as Aleksandar Dragović takes the identical penalty that Cristiano Ronaldo took, hitting exactly the same left post.
> 
> If you miss a penalty, you deserve not to win.
> 
> HT Hungary 1 Portugal 1.
> 
> Excellent that our great friends Hungary are topping the Group, also excellent that they're being watched at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais by the great Hungarian leader Viktor Orbán.
> 
> SH about to begin.
> 
> We don't think we're going to win, we don't deserve to win missing that penalty. Still we're not unhappy about this situation, as I said Argentina are in the Copa America Centennial Final and Germany are still in Euro 2016.
> 
> That we had an exemplary record in the Euro 2016 Qualifying matches, we played 10, we won 9 and scored 28 goals and that we're FIFA World Ranked 10 is okay with us.
> 
> This is how emotionally mature people think and react and also Iceland have been very impressive and we like the Icelandics.
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> FT Iceland 2 Austria 1, Iceland get a goal literally seconds before the whistle, total drama.
> 
> What a remarkable achievement for Iceland, a nation of just over 300,000 people, they have our congratulations.
> 
> FT Hungary 3 Portugal 3.
> 
> Hungary top Group F, our friends, well done to them.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


Today's matches.

*Group E.
*
Italy vs The Republic of Ireland KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East from Lille.

Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

Sweden vs Belgium KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

Belgium to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.


*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> Iceland vs Austria KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km North of Paris.
> 
> The situation is that we need to win this match.
> 
> Hungary vs Portugal KO at 6pm in 50 minutes at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 11 km West of Lyon.
> 
> This could be a draw.
> 
> The other thing is, I don't care what happens now, NOTHING can disappoint me NOT after Argentina's destruction of the USA last night and that Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no matter what happens in our match against Iceland today, the below team will still be in Euro 2016, so even if we don't win, my family as a whole wins as the other two nations closest to our hearts, Argentina will be in the Copa America Centennial Final and could win the Cup and Germany the nation of my Mother will still be in Euro 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> HT Iceland 1 Austria 0.
> 
> We missed a penalty, bizarre happening as Aleksandar Dragović takes the identical penalty that Cristiano Ronaldo took, hitting exactly the same left post.
> 
> If you miss a penalty, you deserve not to win.
> 
> HT Hungary 1 Portugal 1.
> 
> Excellent that our great friends Hungary are topping the Group, also excellent that they're being watched at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais by the great Hungarian leader Viktor Orbán.
> 
> SH about to begin.
> 
> We don't think we're going to win, we don't deserve to win missing that penalty. Still we're not unhappy about this situation, as I said Argentina are in the Copa America Centennial Final and Germany are still in Euro 2016.
> 
> That we had an exemplary record in the Euro 2016 Qualifying matches, we played 10, we won 9 and scored 28 goals and that we're FIFA World Ranked 10 is okay with us.
> 
> This is how emotionally mature people think and react and also Iceland have been very impressive and we like the Icelandics.
> 
> *Group F.
> *
> FT Iceland 2 Austria 1, Iceland get a goal literally seconds before the whistle, total drama.
> 
> What a remarkable achievement for Iceland, a nation of just over 300,000 people, they have our congratulations.
> 
> FT Hungary 3 Portugal 3.
> 
> Hungary top Group F, our friends, well done to them.
> 
> Viva Magyarország.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group E.
> *
> Italy vs The Republic of Ireland KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East from Lille.
> 
> Italy to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Sweden vs Belgium KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> Belgium to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
Click to expand...


*Group E.
*
HT Italy 0 The Republic of Ireland 0.

The condition of the pitch is awful, I think Ireland perhaps should have had a penalty.

HT Sweden 0 Belgium 0.

SH has just begun.

Pre-KO I thought Italy to win, but I now think this could be a Republic of Ireland win or even a draw.

The roof of the Stade Pierre-Mauroy is now closed.

I still say Belgium to win.

*Group E.
*
FT Italy 0 The Republic of Ireland 1.

FT Sweden 0 Belgium 1.

So it's now the Knock-Out phase, which includes Extra Time and if need be Penalty Shoot-Outs.

25th June.

Switzerland vs Poland and Croatia vs Portugal and Northern Ireland vs Wales.

26th June.

Hungary vs Belgium and Germany vs Slovakia and The Republic of Ireland vs France.

27th June.

Italy vs Spain and England vs Iceland.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.  


As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......

Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.
> 
> 
> As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......
> 
> Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.



*"Lovely Lucy, they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio. I thought he was going to die!! Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory." 
*
Yes it's a wonderful moment for Iceland and the Icelandic people, they've got a very good team, the England team could struggle against them, they defend exceptionally well as we saw and their Goalkeeper is excellent.

We're sporting types, you can't begrudge a deserved win, you must congratulate them and be pleased for them.

Hungary topping the Group was also a good moment, our friends the Hungarians, who I'm confident are going to beat Belgium, I've been very unimpressed with Belgium, Hungary have been stunning, they deserve to continue in the tournament.

*"I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland."*

Well, they both have the word land in them, so 

Colombia vs Chile, I feel Chile to win, won't be watching this as I need to get to some more sleep, I hope to get up and hear that Colombia have won as they'd be the easiest to face in the Final, but I'm saying it'll be Chile.


----------



## Old Yeller

Irish advanced.  They had so many chsces vs. Italy blow up on them until they got late goal.

Go sleep.  I was upset they start games SAME TIME! You must pick or go back forth on remote.  If offset only 20 min......

How do those fans pay to travel and stay weeks?  Each team has many.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Irish advanced.  They had so many chsces vs. Italy blow up on them until they got late goal.
> 
> Go sleep.  I was upset they start games SAME TIME! You must pick or go back forth on remote.  If offset only 20 min......
> 
> How do those fans pay to travel and stay weeks?  Each team has many.



So Colombia 0 Chile 2 at 28 minutes.

Yes that was great for the Republic of Ireland, they have to play France now, like Belgium I've not been that impressed with the French team.

We missed the best match, Hungary vs Portugal, but Mr. Lucy remembered to record it, so we'll watch it probably on Saturday.

The fans probably cut down on buying Bonbon's, that way they have more lucre for travel, although Europa isn't expensive to travel around and they've only got to get to France.

I must listen again post-nap to Johann II's "Wiener Bonbons", a wonderful and rousing thing.

I love Bonbon's.






I love Mozart Bonbon's the most.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly are you having Welsh, is it Rarebit? Why is it called this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The origin of Welsh rabbit (rarebit)*
> _Now often known as _Welsh rarebit_, this dish of toasted cheese was originally known as _Welsh rabbit… _but why?_
> 
> There is no evidence that the Welsh actually originated _Welsh rabbit_, although they have always had a reputation for being passionately fond of it (a fourteenth-century text tells the tale that the Welsh people in heaven were being troublesome, and in order to get rid of them St Peter went outside the Pearly Gates and shouted ‘Caws pobi’ (Welsh for ‘toasted cheese’)—whereupon all the Welsh rushed out and the gates were shut on them).
> 
> A more likely derivation of the name is that Welsh in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries was used as a patronizingly humorous epithet for any inferior grade or variety of article, or for a substitute for the real thing (thus a _Welsh pearl_ was one of poor quality, possibly counterfeit, and to use a _Welsh comb_ was to comb one’s hair with one’s fingers). _Welsh rabbit_ may therefore have started life as a dish resorted to when meat was not available. The first record of the word comes in John Byron’s Literary Remains (1725): ‘I did not eat of cold beef, but of Welsh rabbit and stewed cheese.’
> 
> Sounds about right. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first heard this, I thought they were meaning Welsh Rabbit, which isn't nice, only evil people eat bunny rabbits
> 
> Too cute to eat
Click to expand...

Awww. What delightful bunnies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Irish advanced.  They had so many chsces vs. Italy blow up on them until they got late goal.
> 
> Go sleep.  I was upset they start games SAME TIME! You must pick or go back forth on remote.  If offset only 20 min......
> 
> How do those fans pay to travel and stay weeks?  Each team has many.



This should be in anotherlife's Classical Music thread, that thread we're both in Tilly, but I was thinking of Bonbon's and then of course "Wiener Bonbon's"

So I post the below in this Euro 2016 thread 

Johann Strauß II "Wiener Bonbons" Walzer, Op. 307, which he composed in 1866.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were all over Slovakia. It's incredible that we didn't get a single goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly are you having Welsh, is it Rarebit? Why is it called this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The origin of Welsh rabbit (rarebit)*
> _Now often known as _Welsh rarebit_, this dish of toasted cheese was originally known as _Welsh rabbit… _but why?_
> 
> There is no evidence that the Welsh actually originated _Welsh rabbit_, although they have always had a reputation for being passionately fond of it (a fourteenth-century text tells the tale that the Welsh people in heaven were being troublesome, and in order to get rid of them St Peter went outside the Pearly Gates and shouted ‘Caws pobi’ (Welsh for ‘toasted cheese’)—whereupon all the Welsh rushed out and the gates were shut on them).
> 
> A more likely derivation of the name is that Welsh in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries was used as a patronizingly humorous epithet for any inferior grade or variety of article, or for a substitute for the real thing (thus a _Welsh pearl_ was one of poor quality, possibly counterfeit, and to use a _Welsh comb_ was to comb one’s hair with one’s fingers). _Welsh rabbit_ may therefore have started life as a dish resorted to when meat was not available. The first record of the word comes in John Byron’s Literary Remains (1725): ‘I did not eat of cold beef, but of Welsh rabbit and stewed cheese.’
> 
> Sounds about right. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first heard this, I thought they were meaning Welsh Rabbit, which isn't nice, only evil people eat bunny rabbits
> 
> Too cute to eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww. What delightful bunnies.
Click to expand...


They're gorgeous 

Bedtime is on hold, due to Kid B not following orders from Mama and Papa She must learn that all resistance is futile or something


----------



## Kristian

Lucy Hamilton said:


> 25th June.
> 
> Switzerland vs Poland and Croatia vs Portugal and Northern Ireland vs Wales.
> 
> 26th June.
> 
> Hungary vs Belgium and Germany vs Slovakia and The Republic of Ireland vs France.
> 
> 27th June.
> 
> Italy vs Spain and England vs Iceland.



Would been those:

Suiss
Croatia
Wales
Belgium
Germany
Ireland
Italy
England

I hope not the Glory nation France to quarterfinals. Ireland win 2-1 after golden goal.

Croatia vs England in final match would be nice.¨

Is this the line in the right order then it will be the final hope concerning about.

Croatia or England, I hope. Wazza or Modric will lift Euro dent.


----------



## Kristian

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Colombia vs Chile, I feel Chile to win, won't be watching this as I need to get to some more sleep, I hope to get up and hear that Colombia have won as they'd be the easiest to face in the Final, but I'm saying it'll be Chile.



No. Colombia.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Round of 16.
*
Switzerland vs Poland KO at 3pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.

Poland to win, this could head into Extra Time and a possible penalty shoot-out.

Wales vs Northern Ireland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.

So it would be wonderful for Northern Ireland to win.

Croatia vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens. 

Croatia to win, again this could head into Extra Time, but I don't think a possible penalty shoot-out.


----------



## dani67

my bet:
Zwitserland - Polen 
Wales - Noord-Ierland
Kroatië - Portugal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Round of 16.
> *
> Switzerland vs Poland KO at 3pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Poland to win, this could head into Extra Time and a possible penalty shoot-out.
> 
> Wales vs Northern Ireland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> So it would be wonderful for Northern Ireland to win.
> 
> Croatia vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Croatia to win, again this could head into Extra Time, but I don't think a possible penalty shoot-out.
Click to expand...


*Round of 16.
*
FT Switzerland 1 Poland 1.

ET Switzerland 1 Poland 1.

Penalty shoot-out.

Switzerland 4 Poland 5

Granit Xhaka took Switzerland's second penalty, a spectacular miss, way wide of the left post.

Poland into the Quarter Finals.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Round of 16.
> *
> Switzerland vs Poland KO at 3pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Poland to win, this could head into Extra Time and a possible penalty shoot-out.
> 
> Wales vs Northern Ireland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> So it would be wonderful for Northern Ireland to win.
> 
> Croatia vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Croatia to win, again this could head into Extra Time, but I don't think a possible penalty shoot-out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Round of 16.
> *
> FT Switzerland 1 Poland 1.
> 
> ET Switzerland 1 Poland 1.
> 
> Penalty shoot-out.
> 
> Switzerland 4 Poland 5
> 
> Granit Xhaka took Switzerland's second penalty, a spectacular miss, way wide of the left post.
> 
> Poland into the Quarter Finals.
Click to expand...

best goal in tournament by shaqiri


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Round of 16.
> *
> Switzerland vs Poland KO at 3pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Poland to win, this could head into Extra Time and a possible penalty shoot-out.
> 
> Wales vs Northern Ireland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> So it would be wonderful for Northern Ireland to win.
> 
> Croatia vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Croatia to win, again this could head into Extra Time, but I don't think a possible penalty shoot-out.
Click to expand...


*Round of 16.
*
FT Wales 1 Northern Ireland 0, Gareth McAuley own goal at 75 minutes.

This match should be in ET now, it was heading for 0-0 at FT, an uninspiring match, as a whole Northern Ireland were the better team, especially in defence and midfield, so it's a tragic way for their tournament to end.

Wales into the Quarter Final.


----------



## dani67

allahu akbar  
all 3 bet won  
1000$ won


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Round of 16.
> *
> Switzerland vs Poland KO at 3pm at the Stade Geoffroy-Guichard in Saint-Étienne.
> 
> Poland to win, this could head into Extra Time and a possible penalty shoot-out.
> 
> Wales vs Northern Ireland KO at 6pm at the Parc des Princes in Paris.
> 
> So it would be wonderful for Northern Ireland to win.
> 
> Croatia vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Bollaert-Delelis in Lens.
> 
> Croatia to win, again this could head into Extra Time, but I don't think a possible penalty shoot-out.
Click to expand...


*Round of 16.
*
FT Croatia 0 Portugal 0.

ET Croatia 0 Portugal 1.

ET more eventful than the Normal Time match which wasn't very exciting. The last 12 minutes could on another night, have resulted in 2-1 to Croatia, Ivan Perišić hit the post on 116 minutes, within a minute with a fast counter-attack, Cristiano Ronaldo had a shot saved by Danijel Subašić, but then Ricardo Quaresma scored on the rebound at 118 minutes, then at 121 minutes Domagoj Vida had a hooked shot which narrowly missed becoming a goal, just skimming past the post.

FT AET Croatia 0 Portugal 1.

Portugal into the Quarter Final.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group of 16.
*
France vs Republic of Ireland KO at 3pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Lyon.

FT France 2 Republic of Ireland 1.

France into the Quarter Final.

Germany vs Slovakia KO at 6pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East of Lille.

Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

Germany 1 Slovakia 0, Jérôme Boateng goal at 8 minutes, Mesut Özil missed a penalty at 14 minutes.

Germany 2 Slovakia 0, the brilliance of Julian Draxler leads to Mario Gomez goal at 43 minutes.

HT Germany 2 Slovakia 0.

SH.

Germany 3 Slovakia 0, Julian Draxler goat at 62 minutes.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Old Yeller

What does GER coach think he is?  GQ coverboy? 

Why was Ireland still playing? I saw tommy  t Wales knock them out?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> France vs Republic of Ireland KO at 3pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Lyon.
> 
> FT France 2 Republic of Ireland 1.
> 
> France into the Quarter Final.
> 
> Germany vs Slovakia KO at 6pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East of Lille.
> 
> Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Germany 1 Slovakia 0, Jérôme Boateng goal at 8 minutes, Mesut Özil missed a penalty at 14 minutes.
> 
> Germany 2 Slovakia 0, the brilliance of Julian Draxler leads to Mario Gomez goal at 43 minutes.
> 
> HT Germany 2 Slovakia 0.
> 
> SH.
> 
> Germany 3 Slovakia 0, Julian Draxler goat at 62 minutes.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Group of 16.*

FT Germany 3 Slovakia 0.

Germany into the Quarter Final.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> France vs Republic of Ireland KO at 3pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Lyon.
> 
> FT France 2 Republic of Ireland 1.
> 
> France into the Quarter Final.
> 
> Germany vs Slovakia KO at 6pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East of Lille.
> 
> Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Germany 1 Slovakia 0, Jérôme Boateng goal at 8 minutes, Mesut Özil missed a penalty at 14 minutes.
> 
> Germany 2 Slovakia 0, the brilliance of Julian Draxler leads to Mario Gomez goal at 43 minutes.
> 
> HT Germany 2 Slovakia 0.
> 
> SH.
> 
> Germany 3 Slovakia 0, Julian Draxler goat at 62 minutes.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group of 16.*
> 
> FT Germany 3 Slovakia 0.
> 
> Germany into the Quarter Final.
Click to expand...


*Group of 16.
*
Hungary vs Belgium KO at 9pm at the Stadium Municipal, Toulouse.

HT Hungary 0 Belgium 1.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> France vs Republic of Ireland KO at 3pm at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Lyon.
> 
> FT France 2 Republic of Ireland 1.
> 
> France into the Quarter Final.
> 
> Germany vs Slovakia KO at 6pm at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East of Lille.
> 
> Germany to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Germany 1 Slovakia 0, Jérôme Boateng goal at 8 minutes, Mesut Özil missed a penalty at 14 minutes.
> 
> Germany 2 Slovakia 0, the brilliance of Julian Draxler leads to Mario Gomez goal at 43 minutes.
> 
> HT Germany 2 Slovakia 0.
> 
> SH.
> 
> Germany 3 Slovakia 0, Julian Draxler goat at 62 minutes.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group of 16.*
> 
> FT Germany 3 Slovakia 0.
> 
> Germany into the Quarter Final.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> Hungary vs Belgium KO at 9pm at the Stadium Municipal, Toulouse.
> 
> HT Hungary 0 Belgium 1.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


*Group of 16.*

Hungary vs Belgium KO at 9pm at the Stadium Municipal, Toulouse.

Hungary 0 Belgium 2 at 78 minutes.

Hungary have had multiple near misses at goal, on another night this could be 4-2 to Hungary.

FT Hungary 0 Belgium 4.

Belgium into the Quarter Final.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.
> 
> 
> As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......
> 
> Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.



Tonight is the Copa America Centennial Final.

Argentina vs Chile.


----------



## Kristian

Spain and Italy in one duell next day. Old Barbarians vs Rome.

Which want to win? I prefer Spain even there is Italy with no Balotelli in Euro glory. Manny new names in Italy a-team. 

2 defensive team. 0-0 then they go to penalty and ones win 4-3.


----------



## Kristian

Belgium gonna beaten Poland in semis.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> Spain and Italy in one duell next day. Old Barbarians vs Rome.
> 
> Which want to win? I prefer Spain even there is Italy with no Balotelli in Euro glory. Manny new names in Italy a-team.
> 
> 2 defensive team. 0-0 then they go to penalty and ones win 4-3.



Yes, I'd say Spain to win, Spain have been superior to Italy in their matches, so this match could be difficult for Italy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.
> 
> 
> As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......
> 
> Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Chile.
Click to expand...


Viva República Argentina


----------



## Old Yeller

dani67 said:


> my bet:
> Zwitserland - Polen
> Wales - Noord-Ierland
> Kroatië - Portugal




All correct? Nice jobby Dani67.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lovely Loose one,  Chili is very solid.   Arg will have to play hard. If odds were good maybe take chance on Chi?  

But, no bet,  too close.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Lovely Loose one,  Chili is very solid.   Arg will have to play hard. If odds were good maybe take chance on Chi?
> 
> But, no bet,  too close.



Argentina to win, yes Chile are good, but not that good.

KO in about 2 hours, Mr. Lucy is sorting things for us to watch the match.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.
> 
> 
> As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......
> 
> Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Chile.
Click to expand...


Viva República Argentina











Tonight's Argentina XI.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.
> 
> 
> As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......
> 
> Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Chile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Viva República Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Argentina XI.
Click to expand...


Copa America Centennial Final.

Argentina vs Chile, has just KO.

Chile now down to 10 men at 30 minutes, Diaz red carded for a foul on Messi.

At 38 minutes, post-Argentina free-kick, bit of a dust up, resulting in Mascherano (Argentina) and Vidal (Chile) both getting a yellow card.

Argentina down to 10 men at 40 minutes, Rojo red carded.

HT Argentina 0 Chile 0.

Well that was an eventful and turbulent FH.

SH.

Argentina substitution at 59 minutes, Ángel Di María of PSG off and Matías Kranevitter of Atlético Madrid on.

Argentina substitution at 68 minutes, Gonzalo Higuaín of Napoli off and Sergio Agüero of Manchester City on.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Lucy,  they played Iceland announcer during stoppage time goal on radio.   I thought he was going to die!!  Very sporting of u to acknowledge Ice victory.
> 
> 
> As sidenote,  I was so ignorant I thought Iceland was Greenland.  I need to look up Wales and Iceland.......
> 
> Tonight:  Col vs, Chili start soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is the Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Chile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Viva República Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Argentina XI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copa America Centennial Final.
> 
> Argentina vs Chile, has just KO.
> 
> Chile now down to 10 men at 30 minutes, Diaz red carded for a foul on Messi.
> 
> At 38 minutes, post-Argentina free-kick, bit of a dust up, resulting in Mascherano (Argentina) and Vidal (Chile) both getting a yellow card.
> 
> Argentina down to 10 men at 40 minutes, Rojo red carded.
> 
> HT Argentina 0 Chile 0.
> 
> Well that was an eventful and turbulent FH.
> 
> SH.
> 
> Argentina substitution at 59 minutes, Ángel Di María of PSG off and Matías Kranevitter of Atlético Madrid on.
> 
> Argentina substitution at 68 minutes, Gonzalo Higuaín of Napoli off and Sergio Agüero of Manchester City on.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


Copa America Centennial Final.

FT Argentina 0 Chile 0

ET soon.






Argentina substitution at 110 minutes, Éver Banega of Internazionale off and Érik Lamela of Tottenham Hotspur on.

AET Argentina 0 Chile 0.

It's now a Penalty Shoot-Out....okay I'm going to say Chile win on Penalties.






Yes well, I said Chile on penalties, this happened the last time Argentina went to penalties with Chile.

FT Argentina 2 Chile 4 after the Penalty Shoot-Out.

After performing so well in previous matches, Argentina were very uninspiring in that match and deserved not to win.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's matches.

*Group of 16.
*
Italy vs Spain KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.

Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

They've been playing for about 5 minutes, there's torrential rain.

Spain in a complete mess, at 11 minutes very nearly 1-0, Emanuele Giaccherini overhead kick which David de Gea was able to save, but lucky for Spain the ball was pushed onto the post, a little bit the other way and the ball would have been in the goal.

The rain not as heavy now.

Italy 1 Spain 0, Giorgio Chiellini at 33 minutes, he who was bitten by Luis Suárez at the 2014 Brasil World Cup.

HT Italy 1 Spain 0.

Italy are playing completely differently in this match to their previous matches, were it not for David de Gea this would be 4-0.

For the SH Spain have to change their format, Italy are playing a 3-5-2 and Spain playing a 4-3-3 can't cope.

Unless Spain change their format and if Italy play the SH the same as the FH, then I'm saying Italy to win.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> Italy vs Spain KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> They've been playing for about 5 minutes, there's torrential rain.
> 
> Spain in a complete mess, at 11 minutes very nearly 1-0, Emanuele Giaccherini overhead kick which David de Gea was able to save, but lucky for Spain the ball was pushed onto the post, a little bit the other way and the ball would have been in the goal.
> 
> The rain not as heavy now.
> 
> Italy 1 Spain 0, Giorgio Chiellini at 33 minutes, he who was bitten by Luis Suárez at the 2014 Brasil World Cup.
> 
> HT Italy 1 Spain 0.
> 
> Italy are playing completely differently in this match to their previous matches, were it not for David de Gea this would be 4-0.
> 
> For the SH Spain have to change their format, Italy are playing a 3-5-2 and Spain playing a 4-3-3 can't cope.
> 
> Unless Spain change their format and if Italy play the SH the same as the FH, then I'm saying Italy to win.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Group of 16.*

Italy 2 Spain 0, Graziano Pellè goal at 91 minutes.

FT Italy 2 Spain 0.

That Italian performance was tactically perfect, I think Italy are now a contender to win Euro 2016 after that performance.

Italy into the Quarter Final.


----------



## Kristian

I like to see Wales vs England or Germany in finals specially when Poland can't win. Or new classical Portugal vs Germany and I hopes on Portugal. I changes me to Portugal when now them are in the 1:4 round. C.Ronaldo maybe win first with his home country.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> Italy vs Spain KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> They've been playing for about 5 minutes, there's torrential rain.
> 
> Spain in a complete mess, at 11 minutes very nearly 1-0, Emanuele Giaccherini overhead kick which David de Gea was able to save, but lucky for Spain the ball was pushed onto the post, a little bit the other way and the ball would have been in the goal.
> 
> The rain not as heavy now.
> 
> Italy 1 Spain 0, Giorgio Chiellini at 33 minutes, he who was bitten by Luis Suárez at the 2014 Brasil World Cup.
> 
> HT Italy 1 Spain 0.
> 
> Italy are playing completely differently in this match to their previous matches, were it not for David de Gea this would be 4-0.
> 
> For the SH Spain have to change their format, Italy are playing a 3-5-2 and Spain playing a 4-3-3 can't cope.
> 
> Unless Spain change their format and if Italy play the SH the same as the FH, then I'm saying Italy to win.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group of 16.*
> 
> Italy 2 Spain 0, Graziano Pellè goal at 91 minutes.
> 
> FT Italy 2 Spain 0.
> 
> That Italian performance was tactically perfect, I think Italy are now a contender to win Euro 2016 after that performance.
> 
> Italy into the Quarter Final.
Click to expand...


*Group of 16.
*
England vs Iceland KO at 9pm in about 25 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.

This could go to Extra Time, I expect England to win, but if it goes to a Penalty Shoot-Out, well, with England's track record in those.

What an hectic first 6 minutes.

England 1 Iceland 0, Wayne Rooney from a penalty at 4 minutes.

England 1 Iceland 1, one of the Iceland team got a goal at 6 minutes, I'm aware of only about 4 of the Icelandic team, the one that got the goal, he's not one of them.

England 1 Iceland 2, the goal at 18 minutes, not sure who got the goal.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's matches.
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> Italy vs Spain KO at 6pm at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 10 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> Spain to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> They've been playing for about 5 minutes, there's torrential rain.
> 
> Spain in a complete mess, at 11 minutes very nearly 1-0, Emanuele Giaccherini overhead kick which David de Gea was able to save, but lucky for Spain the ball was pushed onto the post, a little bit the other way and the ball would have been in the goal.
> 
> The rain not as heavy now.
> 
> Italy 1 Spain 0, Giorgio Chiellini at 33 minutes, he who was bitten by Luis Suárez at the 2014 Brasil World Cup.
> 
> HT Italy 1 Spain 0.
> 
> Italy are playing completely differently in this match to their previous matches, were it not for David de Gea this would be 4-0.
> 
> For the SH Spain have to change their format, Italy are playing a 3-5-2 and Spain playing a 4-3-3 can't cope.
> 
> Unless Spain change their format and if Italy play the SH the same as the FH, then I'm saying Italy to win.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group of 16.*
> 
> Italy 2 Spain 0, Graziano Pellè goal at 91 minutes.
> 
> FT Italy 2 Spain 0.
> 
> That Italian performance was tactically perfect, I think Italy are now a contender to win Euro 2016 after that performance.
> 
> Italy into the Quarter Final.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Group of 16.
> *
> England vs Iceland KO at 9pm in about 25 minutes at the Allianz Riviera in Nice.
> 
> This could go to Extra Time, I expect England to win, but if it goes to a Penalty Shoot-Out, well, with England's track record in those.
> 
> What an hectic first 6 minutes.
> 
> England 1 Iceland 0, Wayne Rooney from a penalty at 4 minutes.
> 
> England 1 Iceland 1, one of the Iceland team got a goal at 6 minutes, I'm aware of only about 4 of the Icelandic team, the one that got the goal, he's not one of them.
> 
> England 1 Iceland 2, the goal at 18 minutes, not sure who got the goal.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Group of 16.
*
FT England 1 Iceland 2.

Iceland into the Quarter Final.

Iceland have been very impressive in this tournament and they play organised and attractive football and this is a magnificent achievement for that small and beautiful nation.

I think many people are going to want Iceland to beat France.

The England team, can only be described as a mess, no co-ordination, not even for most of the match playing as a team, more like a collection of players playing for five different teams.

I think Roy Hodgson is now going to be sacked, it's impossible to envisage him keeping his job.

Roy Hodgson has just resigned and it seems the whole England Backroom Team have also resigned.

Of course they would have all been pushed anyhow.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Kristian

Disapointed England when they wouldn't win against on Nordic after 3 best then England should win if they won today vs France but now it is time for France to celibrites there to semi and final maybe to if they won against Germany old Nazi regime wouldn't loses vs Italy now. 

But I wanna Germany vs France in semi 2. Rest should been Portugal or Wales into final vs France or Germany. It doesn't matter in semi 1. Poland isn't good in English football in U.S. called soccer how in market place for north europeans. 

U.S. have little better league that's Iceland out from national teams. 

Reykjavik is one good team in Iceland but U.S. have Seattle, La Galaxy and Toronto example + little more star teams, from Nordic Iceland have Reykjavik and good anthem arena there in foreign land. France gonna win with 4-1 or 5-0 or 3-0.


----------



## Toro

England totally sucks.

England left Europe, so Europe booted England out of the football tournament.


----------



## Kristian

Iceland has better team England's midfielder and defensive but not goalie and forwards.


----------



## Kristian

Big arenas in 3-4 pieces with Paris and Lyon + 1 or 2 more i seen 1 and 2 days back.


----------



## Kristian

I hope semifinals between Portugal-Wales and Italy-France.


----------



## Kristian

Schweden Liebe Nicht Mich.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Today's match.

*Quarter Final 1.
*
Poland vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

Portugal to win, this could go into Extra Time and a possible Penalty Shoot-Out.

Poland 1 Portugal 0, Robert Lewandowski of Bayern goal at 2 minutes.

Poland 1 Portugal 1, Renato Sanches of Benfica soon to be of Bayern goal at 33 minutes.

HT Poland 1 Portugal 1.

FT Poland 1 Portugal 1.

So it's Extra Time, if Portugal can't win this in ET, then Poland might win this in the Penalty Shoot-Out, I wouldn't be shocked if they did. 

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> Schweden Liebe Nicht Mich.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> I hope semifinals between Portugal-Wales and Italy-France.



This could happen yes.


----------



## Kristian

Nice signature.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's match.
> 
> *Quarter Final 1.
> *
> Poland vs Portugal KO at 9pm at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Portugal to win, this could go into Extra Time and a possible Penalty Shoot-Out.
> 
> Poland 1 Portugal 0, Robert Lewandowski of Bayern goal at 2 minutes.
> 
> Poland 1 Portugal 1, Renato Sanches of Benfica soon to be of Bayern goal at 33 minutes.
> 
> HT Poland 1 Portugal 1.
> 
> FT Poland 1 Portugal 1.
> 
> So it's Extra Time, if Portugal can't win this in ET, then Poland might win this in the Penalty Shoot-Out, I wouldn't be shocked if they did.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Quarter Final 1.*

Second Half of ET Poland 1 Portugal 1.

A streaker has at least added a bit of relief from the boredom, he was dealt with by the stewards with an excellent rugby tackle.

AET Poland 1 Portugal 1.

So it's a Penalty Shoot-Out.

Poland 3 Portugal 5.

Poland missed penalty 4, I knew Jakub Błaszczykowski of BVB (Borussia Dortmund) but I think on loan to Fiorentina was going to miss, when he was walking up to take his penalty, he didn't look confident, then before kicking the ball, he stuttered.

Portugal into the Semi-Finals.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Kristian

Great with Portugal defeats Poland. Good tentation after penalty final. And now I hope on Wales go to Portugal draw half and there can everything happen. Even if Wales go to final in Euro 2016 there is impossible to beat Italy or France(my two best left in Euro 2016).


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tonight's match.

*Quarter Final 2.
*
Belgium vs Wales KO at 9pm in about 18 minutes at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in  Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East of Lille.

Belgium to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.

Belgium 1 Wales 0, Radja Nainggolan of Roma at 12 minutes, excellent goal.

Belgium 1 Wales 1, Ashley Williams of Swansea City at 31 minutes.

Absolutely shocking defending from Belgium, the Belgian defence has been very slack for about 15 minutes, I'm not shocked that Wales has got an equaliser.

The weak link in the Belgian defence is Jordan Lukaku of Oostende, they need to substitute him, he's counterproductive to them.

HT Belgium 1 Wales 1.

The SH Belgian defence needs to get with the programme, they can't be as slack as they were in the FH.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Tilly

Belgium has scored.

1m ago20:14

*GOAL!!! Wales 0-1 Belgium (Nainggolan 12)*
Radja Nainggolan scores with an absolute rasper from outside the penalty area. Belgium lead 1-0.


----------



## Tilly

Williams has equalised for Wales.


----------



## Kristian

Nice for Wales how gonna take it happen things when Bale and Gunter and Williams three top player in Wales team gonna send Wales to final match and there at least lose. Belgium are like Poland last 25 year to quarters max then they finish. 1986 was Belgium in semis or final vs Argentina and they lose and same gonna happen Wales Euro 2016 against Italy or France. France are strong in home glory. 1984 and 1998 they won all two and maybe if they win semis they will win in final to.


----------



## Tilly

Robson Kanu scores.
Wales 2 Belgium 1 
34 mins left


----------



## Tilly

Wales has at least 1 player out of the next match, due to being carded, if they get through.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's match.
> 
> *Quarter Final 2.
> *
> Belgium vs Wales KO at 9pm in about 18 minutes at the Stade Pierre-Mauroy in  Villeneuve-d'Ascq which is about 11 km East of Lille.
> 
> Belgium to win, I'm not predicting how many goals.
> 
> Belgium 1 Wales 0, Radja Nainggolan of Roma at 12 minutes, excellent goal.
> 
> Belgium 1 Wales 1, Ashley Williams of Swansea City at 31 minutes.
> 
> Absolutely shocking defending from Belgium, the Belgian defence has been very slack for about 15 minutes, I'm not shocked that Wales has got an equaliser.
> 
> The weak link in the Belgian defence is Jordan Lukaku of Oostende, they need to substitute him, he's counterproductive to them.
> 
> HT Belgium 1 Wales 1.
> 
> The SH Belgian defence needs to get with the programme, they can't be as slack as they were in the FH.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Quarter Final 2.*

Belgium 1 Wales 2, Hal Robson-Kanu of no team at 55 minutes.

This could go to Extra Time.

Marouane Fellaini of Manchester United should have scored, also I've always hated his hairdo, now it's even more ridiculous.

Belgium substitution at 75 minutes, Jordan Lukaku of Oostende off and Dries Mertens of Napoli on.

At 83 minutes that should have been a Penalty, Radja Nainggolan had his foot stood on by Ashley Williams, dirty bastard.

Belgium 1 Wales 3, Sam Vokes of Burnley at 86 minutes.

FT Belgium 1 Wales 3.

Wales into the Semi-Finals.

Wales vs Portugal.


Edited to add further comment.
*
*


----------



## Tilly

3: 1 to Wales now. But two players out of the next match. Good we won't have to suffer penalty shootout tonight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> 3: 1 to Wales now. But two players out of the next match. Good we won't have to suffer penalty shootout tonight.



It's shocking Tilly, a nation that voted by a majority to Leave the EU, and they get rewarded 

Of course they've been rewarded because now they voted to leave the EU, God is with them again, they voted to leave the Athiest Luciferarian EU, now they've been blessed.


----------



## AceRothstein

Belgium have no idea how to play together.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> 3: 1 to Wales now. But two players out of the next match. Good we won't have to suffer penalty shootout tonight.



What a shocking display of racism and bigotry or something, the Wales fans all waving those big Wales flags 

OMG terrible display of....Patriotism  What Fascists or something 

Of course, people knew this already, what with 52.5% of them voting to Leave the EU.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AceRothstein said:


> Belgium have no idea how to play together.



Belgium had exactly one match where they performed correctly, all other matches, including tonights, they were a mess.


----------



## AceRothstein

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belgium have no idea how to play together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgium had exactly one match where they performed correctly, all other matches, including tonights, they were a mess.
Click to expand...

They did have a lot of injuries but still too much talent out there to perform they way they did.  I have no idea why they went back to Fellaini tonight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AceRothstein said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belgium have no idea how to play together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgium had exactly one match where they performed correctly, all other matches, including tonights, they were a mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did have a lot of injuries but still too much talent out there to perform they way they did.  I have no idea why they went back to Fellaini tonight.
Click to expand...


Agreed, also Fellaini is over rated.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tonight's Match.

*Quarter Final 3.
*
Germany vs Italy KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

This could go to Extra Time, if Italy play like they did against Spain then I can see Italy winning this match. If Germany play like they did against Poland and Northern Ireland, I can see this going to a Penalty Shoot-Out. If Italy play like they played against everyone up to the match with Spain, then Germany to win.

However, Italy have never lost to Germany in the last eight competitive meetings.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *Quarter Final 3.
> *
> Germany vs Italy KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> This could go to Extra Time, if Italy play like they did against Spain then I can see Italy winning this match. If Germany play like they did against Poland and Northern Ireland, I can see this going to a Penalty Shoot-Out. If Italy play like they played against everyone up to the match with Spain, then Germany to win.
> 
> However, Italy have never lost to Germany in the last eight competitive meetings.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Quarter Final 3.*

Germany vs Italy at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.

Germany substitution at 16 minutes, Sami Khedira of Juventus off and Bastian Schweinsteiger of Manchester Utd on.

HT Germany 0 Italy 0.

FH both teams pretty tight in defence, making for a tense FH, both playing this like a chess game, this could be one team briefly loses concentration and the other scores a goal, if not then I think the groundsmen might be thinking of getting the whitewash ready to touch up the penalty spot for the shoot-out.

Germany 1 Italy 0, Mesut Özil of Arsenal at 65 minutes.

It's about time Özil did something, he's been pretty much crap throughout this whole tournament, nearly as crap as Thomas Müller, the best player bizarrely isn't playing tonight and that's been Julian Draxler, not sure what Joachim Löw's thinking is on that one.

I think right about now all the racist bigots are having a wank, these are the types who hate types like Müller and Draxler because they're the wrong colour and not from the Religion of Peace or something, nobody actually brings this shit up until they bring it up, it's an obsession with the weirdos. We pity them poor things that this is what their lives revolve around.

Germany 1 Italy 1, Leonardo Bonucci of Juventus at 78 minutes from a penalty.

Deliberate handball from Jérôme Boateng of Bayern, of course any criticism of Boateng for that deliberate handball would be racist or something 

So I'm sticking to my prediction of this match going to Extra Time, but I think the odds are with Italy now.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *Quarter Final 3.
> *
> Germany vs Italy KO at 9pm in about 50 minutes at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> This could go to Extra Time, if Italy play like they did against Spain then I can see Italy winning this match. If Germany play like they did against Poland and Northern Ireland, I can see this going to a Penalty Shoot-Out. If Italy play like they played against everyone up to the match with Spain, then Germany to win.
> 
> However, Italy have never lost to Germany in the last eight competitive meetings.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Quarter Final 3.*
> 
> Germany vs Italy at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux in Bordeaux.
> 
> Germany substitution at 16 minutes, Sami Khedira of Juventus off and Bastian Schweinsteiger of Manchester Utd on.
> 
> HT Germany 0 Italy 0.
> 
> FH both teams pretty tight in defence, making for a tense FH, both playing this like a chess game, this could be one team briefly loses concentration and the other scores a goal, if not then I think the groundsmen might be thinking of getting the whitewash ready to touch up the penalty spot for the shoot-out.
> 
> Germany 1 Italy 0, Mesut Özil of Arsenal at 65 minutes.
> 
> It's about time Özil did something, he's been pretty much crap throughout this whole tournament, nearly as crap as Thomas Müller, the best player bizarrely isn't playing tonight and that's been Julian Draxler, not sure what Joachim Löw's thinking is on that one.
> 
> I think right about now all the racist bigots are having a wank, these are the types who hate types like Müller and Draxler because they're the wrong colour and not from the Religion of Peace or something, nobody actually brings this shit up until they bring it up, it's an obsession with the weirdos. We pity them poor things that this is what their lives revolve around.
> 
> Germany 1 Italy 1, Leonardo Bonucci of Juventus at 78 minutes from a penalty.
> 
> Deliberate handball from Jérôme Boateng of Bayern, of course any criticism of Boateng for that deliberate handball would be racist or something
> 
> So I'm sticking to my prediction of this match going to Extra Time, but I think the odds are with Italy now.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Quarter Final 3.*

Germany 1 Italy 1.

German substitution at 72 minutes, Mario Gómez off and Julian Draxler.

FT Germany 1 Italy 1.

Extra Time now coming up, I'd give the edge to Italy to score in ET, if this goes to a Penalty Shoot-Out then I'd give the edge to Germany to win.

AET Germany 1 Italy 1.

After Penalty Shoot-Out.

Germany 6 Italy 5.

Some of the WORST penalty misses I've ever seen from both teams, horrific, Germany missing three, Italy missing four.

That Penalty Shoot-Out could have gone either way.

Germany into the Semi-Finals.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Ravi

Why does the German coach keep sniffing himself?


----------



## Kristian

Khedira should goes to United there with Schweinsteiger or Mensah on central midfield ordinarys and Rooney could go back to midfielder to left and new RW to Utd or it's Pereira and Rooney wings then two new reserves and then Darmian and Varela on RB. Shaw and Blind LB and Rojo and Blackett and then two ordinary CB to Utd. 

No 8 go to Zlatan. 

Or Mourinho could play 3-5-2. 5 CB in the team. 3 play in 3-5-2 formation. 

Rooney in central midfielder in 3-5-2.

Who go to semi today teams *Hamilton*??


----------



## Kristian

I wanna this team in Utd next season:

Martial - *Ibrahimovic*
Rooney - *Mensah* - *Khedira* - Schneiderlin - Darmian
*new CB* - Rojo - *new CB
new keeper*​Six new in my eleven.


----------



## Kristian

Off course some Wales succes in tournament with 3 central defenders and five midfielder and two pieces as strikers. New keeper in story or it is Victor Valdes next season??


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> Off course some Wales succes in tournament with 3 central defenders and five midfielder and two pieces as strikers. New keeper in story or it is Victor Valdes next season??



Portugal haven't won a match in normal time in the whole tournament, I'd give Wales the edge in their match against Portugal.

France vs Iceland, France haven't been great and have been lucky with some very late goals in stoppage time, I wouldn't be surprised if Iceland beat France, could go into Extra Time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so is Lucy Hamiliton going to have a forth party? lol. That doesn't exist in your country I am sure,its just like  any other day right? lol


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sport News: Germany's Mesut Ozil: I'm as ambitious as Portugal's Cristiano Ronaldo
Ozil compares himself to Ronaldo.
Tough call. In one sense Ronaldo is the more complete player. But Ozil is the greater man. Mature and a greater influence on his team that Ronaldo. The Germans would be half the team without him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tonight's match.

*Quarter Final 4.
*
France vs Iceland KO at 9pm in about 38 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 9 km from the centre of Paris.

I want Iceland to win, they deserve to win, France haven't been impressive and have been lucky to somehow get some late goals in added time. Iceland have been very impressive and they deserve to get into the Semi-Finals.


----------



## Tilly

Congrats Germany 
Fingers crossed for Iceland.


----------



## Tilly

Not looking good for Iceland. 2-0 to France already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Not looking good for Iceland. 2-0 to France already.



No, Iceland doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Tilly

4-0 now. No way back for Iceland


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's match.
> 
> *Quarter Final 4.
> *
> France vs Iceland KO at 9pm in about 38 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 9 km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> I want Iceland to win, they deserve to win, France haven't been impressive and have been lucky to somehow get some late goals in added time. Iceland have been very impressive and they deserve to get into the Semi-Finals.
Click to expand...


*Quarter Final 4.*

France vs Iceland at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis.

FT the Fucking French 4 Iceland 0.

Goals from Olivier Giroud at 12 minutes, Paul Pogba at 20 minutes, Dimitri Payet at 43 minutes and Antoine Griezmann at 45 minutes.

Next Thursday Mario Götze and André Schürrle better be playing, come on punish these fucking French bastards, Iceland are so nice, the French need to be severely punished à la Brasil in the 2014 World Cup....that was so sadistically delicious what punishment was inflicted on Brasil, the French need that sort of treatment.

SH.

France 5 Iceland 1

Kolbeinn Sigþórsson goal at 56 minutes for Iceland and Olivier Giroud goal at 59 minutes for France.

The only good thing about this terrible and horrific situation Iceland are now in, is that France can get their asses handed to them from Germany next Thursday.

If France had a leader that one could respect like Napoléon then it'd be Vive la France, but they don't they have Inspector Clouseau in the Palais de l'Élysée.

How is this even happening, how are France even performing. Their record in Euro 2016.

France 2 Romania 1, French goals at 57 and 89 minutes. France 2 Albania 0, French goals at 90 and 96 minutes. France 0 Switzerland 0. France 2 Republic of Ireland 1, French goals at 59 and 61 minutes.

France 5 Iceland 2, goal at 84 minutes by I don't know who the player is.

It's a pity they didn't get that second goal about 20 minutes ago, then they might have got this to a draw at FT and got into Extra Time. It's a greater pity that Iceland didn't play like this in the FH.

If France get goal 6, they'll be joint top scorer in the UEFA European Championship with the Netherlands.

That was in Euro 2000 Netherlands 6 Yugoslavia 1 (since 2006 the Yugoslavia football team has been called Serbia)

FT France 5 Iceland 2.

France into the Semi-Finals.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> 4-0 now. No way back for Iceland



No, but at least Iceland still have a nice country that's not going to disappear down the toilet.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4-0 now. No way back for Iceland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but at least Iceland still have a nice country that's not going to disappear down the toilet.
Click to expand...

That's not very nice. France is awesome.


----------



## Kristian

France are very great in soccer this preview 2016/17.

But Payet I will see in Utd.

Midfielder for next season:

*From left:* Rooney - Mensah - Schweinsteiger - Payet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> France are very great in soccer this preview 2016/17.
> 
> But Payet I will see in Utd.
> 
> Midfielder for next season:
> 
> *From left:* Rooney - Mensah - Schweinsteiger - Payet.



Well certainly a big team is going to buy Payet, he's too good not to be at a big team.


----------



## Kristian

Utd needed a great winger to awsome midfielder with two old plays in last season and now Utd have realized that Rooney must play in midfielder like Euro 2016 for England. 2 new faces in midfielder next season and then Rooney back from top position. To midfielder position. Rooney do great job some midfielder with also.


----------



## Kristian

Carrick go to Leicester or Chelsea or Barcelona.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> 4-0 now. No way back for Iceland



We now could be potentially looking at a Wales vs


Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



*Semi-Final 1.
*
Wales vs Portugal, so I'm predicting this now, Wales to win.

Portugal haven't won a match in normal time, it's amazing Portugal have even got this far in this tournament. The Portuguese team have no cohesion, Ronaldo has under-performed and Nani has done all the legwork in every match.

Wales have performed very well in nearly all matches, they were exceptional against Belgium, they'll miss Aaron Ramsey but I don't think that's going to matter. Unlike Portugal, they're cohesive and they have a good team spirit and they weren't expected to get this far, but now they have and against Portugal, I think they'll beat Portugal.


----------



## Kristian

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Wales vs Portugal, so I'm predicting this now, Wales to win.



Wales to lose final or Portugal to win final match if they are there after semin.


----------



## Kristian

Pro the final teams: Wales *vs* France.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tonight's Match.

*Semi-Final 1.
*
Portugal vs Wales KO at 9pm in about 2 minutes at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 12km West of Lyon.

Are Portugal going to at last play a match where Ronaldo performs as he does for Real Madrid, or are they going to stutter through another match and hope for something to happen in Extra Time?

Are Wales going to play like they did against Belgium? If so, the Portuguese dressing room better have a fresh batch of clean underwear for them and perhaps some strong Smelling Salts at hand.

Should the non-supporters be wanting Wales to win, a nation that voted to Leave the EU like this.

52.5% Leave, 47.5% Remain

Hmmmm, I say Wales to win, but we need to see how Portugal perform in the first 20 minutes, that could indicate whether they're going to stutter again or play like a cohesive team playing to win.

So 3 minutes into this match, Ronaldo already has fallen over in a pathetic attempt to get a penalty.

That Wales player with the mega beard, that's NOT cool on any level, WTF, he looks exactly like Wild Man of The Mountain or something, if he's married or whatever, WTF she needs to demand he shave that mass off, the mega beard is so big, it wouldn't shock me that if he was tackled and fell over a small troop of elves came tumbling out of it.

At 9 minutes Ronaldo fell over again in another pathetic attempt to get a penalty, if he keeps this up it'll be a yellow card.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *Semi-Final 1.
> *
> Portugal vs Wales KO at 9pm in about 2 minutes at the Parc Olympique Lyonnais in Décines-Charpieu which is about 12km West of Lyon.
> 
> Are Portugal going to at last play a match where Ronaldo performs as he does for Real Madrid, or are they going to stutter through another match and hope for something to happen in Extra Time?
> 
> Are Wales going to play like they did against Belgium? If so, the Portuguese dressing room better have a fresh batch of clean underwear for them and perhaps some strong Smelling Salts at hand.
> 
> Should the non-supporters be wanting Wales to win, a nation that voted to Leave the EU like this.
> 
> 52.5% Leave, 47.5% Remain
> 
> Hmmmm, I say Wales to win, but we need to see how Portugal perform in the first 20 minutes, that could indicate whether they're going to stutter again or play like a cohesive team playing to win.
> 
> So 3 minutes into this match, Ronaldo already has fallen over in a pathetic attempt to get a penalty.
> 
> That Wales player with the mega beard, that's NOT cool on any level, WTF, he looks exactly like Wild Man of The Mountain or something, if he's married or whatever, WTF she needs to demand he shave that mass off, the mega beard is so big, it wouldn't shock me that if he was tackled and fell over a small troop of elves came tumbling out of it.
> 
> At 9 minutes Ronaldo fell over again in another pathetic attempt to get a penalty, if he keeps this up it'll be a yellow card.
> 
> Edited to add further comment.
Click to expand...


*Semi-Final 1.*

Portugal vs Wales 

FT Portugal 2 Wales 0, goals from Ronaldo at 50 minutes and Nani at 53 minutes.

Wales were undone in that 3 minute period, I'm surprised that they didn't launch a huge counterattack with all guns blazing, what happened to Gareth Bale who knows.

I still don't think that Portugal are that good.

Portugal into the Final.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> Pro the final teams: Wales *vs* France.



You've been not bad at results, but that one is now wrong


----------



## Kristian

So Portugal get second final match in 21 century. I know the second final. But when they was in first final match in 21 century any heres.


----------



## Kristian

Knowly. Yeah. Right.


----------



## Tilly

Bad couple of weeks for Tammy Tantrum Tainted 
Lol.


----------



## Kristian

I remember now 2004 and now 2016 final Portugals.


----------



## Tilly

Missed the first half because of the tennis. Second half - it looked like Portugal deserved to win, and Ronaldo's goal was pretty good.
Commiserations to Wales (even though you were besides yourselves with glee when England was knocked out)
And Well done Portugal


----------



## Kristian

But they loses Germany or France. I hope again Germany like gold in Brazil for 2 year ago. Germany do well job in soccer, in ice hockey nothing of gold and silver and bronz.


----------



## Kristian

Germanys way in soccer times.

1990: Gold
1992: Silver
1994: -
1996: Gold
1998: -
2000: -
2002: Silver
2004: -
2006: Bronz
2008: ?
2010: Silver
2012: ?
2014: Gold
2016: Qualifique to semi.

*Hamilton* know better than me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tonight's Match.

*Semi Final 2.
*
Germany vs France KO at 9pm in about 30 minutes at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.

Our household cannot comprehend anything but France getting their asses handed to them, anything else isn't even in our collective minds, it's happening, it must happen and it's going to happen.


----------



## Tilly

Germany v France now.
I think France will win.
But who to support


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Germany v France now.
> I think France will win.
> But who to support



NO this is NOT happening. My Mama is here with us, she about an hour ago said France to lose 0-2.


----------



## Tilly

I didn't say I want France to win. I'm rooting for Germany, but on the last performance of each, well........and don't forget the home advantage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> I didn't say I want France to win. I'm rooting for Germany, but on the last performance of each, well........and don't forget the home advantage.



This match could be stressful for this household, but we hope not. I'll be drinking San Pellegrino mineral water, but if the stress gets too much then to cope I'll have to hit the hard stuff.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I want France to win. I'm rooting for Germany, but on the last performance of each, well........and don't forget the home advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This match could be stressful for this household, but we hope not. I'll be drinking San Pellegrino mineral water, but if the stress gets too much then to cope I'll have to hit the hard stuff.
Click to expand...

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and yours. And I'll join you in a San pellegrino with ice and a slice


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I want France to win. I'm rooting for Germany, but on the last performance of each, well........and don't forget the home advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This match could be stressful for this household, but we hope not. I'll be drinking San Pellegrino mineral water, but if the stress gets too much then to cope I'll have to hit the hard stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and yours. And I'll join you in a San pellegrino with ice and a slice
Click to expand...


My 10 year-old brother says France to lose 0-4.

Thanks and yes have a San Pellegrino with ice and a slice


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *Semi Final 2.
> *
> Germany vs France KO at 9pm in about 30 minutes at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Our household cannot comprehend anything but France getting their asses handed to them, anything else isn't even in our collective minds, it's happening, it must happen and it's going to happen.
Click to expand...


Tonight's Match.

*Semi Final 2.*

Germany vs France

Okay they just kicked off, Julian Draxler in the starting team, good stuff. This match Thomas Müller needs to perform as we know he can, get with with programme.

The Italian referee is disgusting, Germany should have had at least two penalties but he said no, now this freak has given France a penalty.

The Italians being historical cowards giving a testicle-free nation such as France a penalty.

Germany 0 France 1, Antoine Griezmann penalty at 46 minutes.

HT Germany 0 France 1.

Edited to add further comments.


----------



## Old Yeller

STHU in here!  I am watching Fra/Ger 11min mark.  I have no idea if this is tape delay.   Dont spoil. I read later......


----------



## Kristian

France will lose with 3-0 or win with 1-0 in overtime. Martial scores and all will celebrity extra goal scorer, he plays for United in England.


----------



## Kristian




----------



## Kristian

What after 25 minute. 

Still zero for both team??


----------



## Old Yeller

Fracnce has many big-foot black.  Exciting game.


----------



## Tilly

Oh well. France will win the Euro now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *Semi Final 2.
> *
> Germany vs France KO at 9pm in about 30 minutes at the Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.
> 
> Our household cannot comprehend anything but France getting their asses handed to them, anything else isn't even in our collective minds, it's happening, it must happen and it's going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *Semi Final 2.*
> 
> Germany vs France
> 
> Okay they just kicked off, Julian Draxler in the starting team, good stuff. This match Thomas Müller needs to perform as we know he can, get with with programme.
> 
> The Italian referee is disgusting, Germany should have had at least two penalties but he said no, now this freak has given France a penalty.
> 
> The Italians being historical cowards giving a testicle-free nation such as France a penalty.
> 
> Germany 0 France 1, Antoine Griezmann penalty at 46 minutes.
> 
> HT Germany 0 France 1.
> 
> Edited to add further comments.
Click to expand...


*Semi Final 2.*

Germany vs France

FT Germany 0 France 2, Antoine Griezmann goal at 72 minutes.

This match, Germany were excellent in the FH, they should have had at least one penalty, but the France supporting Italian referee said no, he then gave France a penalty at 46 minutes, of course this pissed off the German team and rightly so.

They never recovered from this, had it of been 1-1 going into the SH, then of course the outcome of this match would have been different.

The second France goal, was monumental embarrassment, WTF was even happening in the German penalty area, Defenders and Manuel Neuer all confused and all at sea and after that they deserved NOT to win.

Certainly Thomas Müller needs slapping, he's been crap in all matches.

WTF.

France into The Final.

France vs Portugal on Sunday.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Oh well. France will win the Euro now.



Yes.

Oh well, there's always a silver cloud though.

We look forward to the start of the Bundesliga and we hope another magnificent season for Bayern. 

Bayern vs Werder Bremen on August 26th.


----------



## Kristian

Armenian midfielder, Ibrahimovic and Bailly has gone to United in transfer.


----------



## LastProphet

*Euro 2016: Guess which capital saw the largest celebration for Portugal reaching the final*
Hints:
1. - it's in the Southern Hemisphere
2. -  both DAWN and streets filled with motorcades celebrating the victory of Portugal against Wales broke out simultaneously.
Meanwhile in Lisbon only a few hundred people gathered at Pombal central square to celebrate.
3. - it's the capital of a country, that together with South Sudan, stands for one of the christian related end times paradoxes.
But: the county is obviously not in Africa, as implicitly pointed out by the fact that the celebrations broke out at DAWN.

*Why is this an End Times Paradox?*
The answer *starts* with Portugal and *ends* 9,000 miles to the southeast.

*Portugal*
1. Portugal remained for centuries the oldest FORMALLY independent country in the world.
Portugal restored its indenpendence and its previous borders in 1640, after the spanish occupation that started 1580, the only time in its History, from 1143 until 2004 (when its government signed the EU constitution) where Portugal was not FORMALLY independent.

2. Portugal remained for centuries the oldest REALLY independent country in the world.
Portugal was formally but in reality not independent only between 1910 and 1926 as well as after 1974, both times in fact controlled by the illuminati secret society.
Contrast it with:
- England, for almost as long as the first illuminati controlled state, Prussia
- France since the French Revolution 1789, except while Charles de Gaulle was president
- USA since the murder of Abraham Lincoln, except while JFK was president.

3. Portugal's borders remained for centuries the oldest in the world:
- Unchanged since they started to be established 1143 in the north, completed in the south in 1249 with the conquest of the Algarve.
- exactly restored in 1640, after 60 years of spanish occupation.

4. Portugal was the first country ever to restore its independence since the start of the age of Discoveries.
In other words: since Portuguese sailors sent by Henry the Navigator discovered 1415 the first island in the unknown West: Madeira.

5. Portugal was only the second country ever to restore its REAL independence after falling under illuminati:control
in 1926, 16 years after the illuminati's coup that ended the kingdom of Portugal.
16 years that were enough to start the illuminati agenda "genocide of portuguese", at that time (1916-1918) still part of the general agenda "genocide in the West Front trenches of World War I".
Side note: just after the Soviet Union became the first one, after illuminati agent Lenin died and patriotic Stalin defeated the scripted successor Trotsky.

6. Portugal was the country able to keep its real independence for the longest period after recovering it from the illuminati.
Portugal did it from 1926 to 1974 (Salazar until 1968).
Second longest was the Soviet Union or more precisely Stalin, from 1924 to 1953.
Side note: the illuminati are again in control of Portugal since 1974, shortly after the military uprising that put an end to the last classic colonial wars in the world, in Angola, Mozambique and Guinea-Bissau.

*Notes*
Portugal's borders from 1249 ubtil 2004 - only change
Olivenza county, less than 1% of its territory, was portuguese from 1297 to 1801 when it was invaded by the Spanish.

*BASICS*
England out of EUro, boss quits: staged twice within two days as parallel type of illuminati joke.
Same as the scripted Wales slaughters Russia 7-0, that against the odds the welsh players were not able to complete.,
Jun 2016 -
Copa America semi-finals: Mexico slaughtered at home (Southern California) 7-0.
It was the second part of the trilogy staged before the BIG BANG, launched with Obama's staged arrest after Jerusalem's resurrection of Osama crucified to missing Boeing 777:
Two days later:
Euro 2016: Grotesque Wales football team unable to score the scripted 7 goals despite having half of the Russian team  on their side
Simulated reality terminated NOW: Wales Russia third FINAL 7 grotesquely aborted

Genocide in the West Front trenches of World War I: scripted by the same who carried out the holocaust during World War II
World War III: original script released 1943 was a remake of original WW2 script, two of the ultimate reductions of illuminati end times.
The first reduction is implicitly stated: again the same original script.
The second reduction is what the original script was: a totally fake war with real blood.
The ultimate reason for all this: proving the illuminati anti-bible true, in particular that "Armageddon is a lie".
At tne end of the day not only WW2  but also World War III started as a real war mixed with fake wars.
As expected from the Laws of End Times Reductionism some of these fake wars were additionally reduced to fake blood.
Illuminati World Wars - only two were scripted.: WW3 script 1943 remake of WW2 original stalin

Stalin:
The ultimate example for the influence of only ONE man in the History of End Times.
Paradoxically that man is Stalin not any of the Illuminati Grand Masters, and that for not only one but two related reasons: two other of Stalin's Four End Times Paradoxes
End Times Paradoxes: Stalin's Four End Times Paradoxes and the Illuminati Grand Master


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.



Tonight's Match.

*The Euro 2016 Final.
*
France vs Portugal KO at 9pm in about 5 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 9km from the centre of Paris.

This could head into Extra Time, I expect France to win.


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> *Euro 2016: Guess which capital saw the largest celebration for Portugal reaching the final*


Orlando (anagram for Ronaldo) fake blood at gay disco staged shhortly before the final, roles of illuminati icon Ronaldo include a covert gay.

Script of the fake Paris attacks (Bataclan theater and Carillon cafe):
- started with a football game involving Framce at the same stadium as the Euro final
- match also attended by France's president, an illuminazi actor using the fake identity Hollande to mock the french.
The script also included:
- *portuguese *concierges playing heroes
- *Portugal's president *condecorating said actresses

*Now to get why Gignac, an obscure striker playing in a team in Mexico advances to striker in France's team:.*
In other words he's in the cast to complete the 777 strike (G is the seventh character): Giroud, Griezmann, Gignac.

*BASICS*
Missing EgyptAir flight 804 staged 804 days after missing Malayisa Boeing 777 =  For dummies
Remake of Shanksville 2001, one of the acts of 9/11.
This is the secod launch, after the indonesian airliner that went "missing"  Dec 28 2014,  an act that had to be aborted Jan 2015 because of the failed all out nazi assault on 
Illuminati Overtime: Jerusalem Osama resurrects 2012 postponed why missing Boeing 777 script reads like chronicle


----------



## The VOR

Watching paint dry is more exciting than this dreck.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UEFA Euro 2016 football begins today in France and goes on until July 10th.
> 
> I've started this thread for anyone who'll be following the tournament and wants to comment etc. Myself, I'll attempt to give updates each day.
> 
> The opening match is France vs Romania, which France should win. The Romanian's aren't the sort of team they had when Gheorghe Hagi and Dan Petrescu represented that nation.
> 
> Here's the UEFA Euro 2016 official website, with the match fixtures.
> 
> UEFA EURO 2016 - Matches - UEFA.com
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's Match.
> 
> *The Euro 2016 Final.
> *
> France vs Portugal KO at 9pm in about 5 minutes at the Stade de France in Saint-Denis which is about 9km from the centre of Paris.
> 
> This could head into Extra Time, I expect France to win.
Click to expand...


It's HT.

France 0 Portugal 0.

I've not watched the FH, but I'm told that it was pretty boring.


----------



## Kristian

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I expect France to win.



They are favous in this match but I will Portugal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect France to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are favous in this match but I will Portugal.
Click to expand...


Well it's still 0-0 at 66 minutes, I'm sticking to my prediction of this heading into Extra Time, should someone win in normal time, it'll be a mistake from one team that allows the winning goal.

As I said France to win and my predictions on winners have all been incorrect, you might be correct with Portugal.

France 0 Portugal 0 at 84 minutes.

FT France 0 Portugal 0.

So Extra Time to begin soon.

I've not watched any of this match, I'm just keeping up with the score, or the non score.

AET France 0 Portugal 1.

The winners of Euro 2016 are Portugal.

Edited to add further comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Kristian said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect France to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are favous in this match but I will Portugal.
Click to expand...


You were correct, Portugal.


----------



## Kristian

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect France to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are favous in this match but I will Portugal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were correct, Portugal.
Click to expand...


Right team won. My favorites this European evening.


----------



## LastProphet

*Euro 2016 final script: what was supposed to be the decisive act*
In what follows magic refers to illuminati numerology.

*How the stage was set*
The cast in the final was reduced to France's three strikers (all white in a team of blacks) and illuminati icon Ronaldo.

*France's striker team*
Gignac, an obscure striker playing in was in the cast to complete the magic 777 strike (G is the magic seventh character) with Giroud and Griezmann.
Griezmann wears the magic 17 and he was scripted to start he final with 6 scored goals and score the only goal in the final.
In other words: to mirror his number 17 in the final: score 1 goal and total 7.

*Ronaldo*
His act was scripted at the start, in a remake of the Brazil match with Germany in the semi-finals pf tje World Cup 2014: braziliam start striker Neymar forced to simulate an injury, to justify the scripted "_Brazil massacred 7-0 by Germany at home_".

*Illuminati would change their football chief expert-in.chief if the show would not be terminated now*
Two reasons for the change would be:
1. He was not able to get that staging Ronaldo's injury 9 minutes into the game would have the OPPOSITE effect of what was scripted.
In other words: he didn't get that Ronaldo became THE liability in Portugal's team, as all statistiscs during the Euro show: most off-sides, most failed blatant chances to score, etc.
Not to mentiion the world record in consecutuve failed attempts to score with free kick: the number reached 43 and Ronaldo still won't let anyone else try it.

2. He was so wrong about Ronaldo that he also thought that it would be not necessary to cast two portuguese defenders in the script.

*Ronaldo's "injury" 2016 vs Suares "bite" 204*
As for the "injury", a reminder: ALL TV commentators are previously informed of what their line, in this case "it looks like Ronaldo was terribly hit".
Contrast with the staged bite from Suarez in 2014, where there was no need to photoshop: the "mark" was already there in advance, Chielini only had to uncover it. 

_*Notes*_
Photoshopped "evidence" to have human cattle comment: "it certainly looks like the collision horribly injured his knee."
Twitter

*BASICS*
For Suarez bite start here:
Jul 2014 Footbal World Cup: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER: ** UNDENIABLE ** proof: ALL explained in ADVANCE ONLY by Last Prophet
Brazil, still took place because ukrainian resisters forced Illuminati Grand Master to postpone BIG BANG.
Brazilians virtually slaughtered by Germany, one year after the real slaughter of brazilians by the illuminati at the Santa Maria disco.
Neymar and two defenders blackmailed to participate.
All staged by Brazil's treasonous government, nazi agents executing illuminati orders.
The impossible result:  Symbolic score was supposed to be 7-0 with 5-0 at half time and 4 goals in 7 minutes.
Why the script wasn't exactly fulfilled 
Simulated reality terminated NOW: Germany Brazil 7-1 impossible result THEATER MASSACRE

Illumiati icon Ronaldo does nothing but to execute orders from the illuminati.
Last Prophet's words from 2012 and 2009 survived here
Cristiano Ronaldo Golden Boot worth X millions to Palestinians = illuminati icon play
archive
Cristiano Ronaldo Golden Boot worth X millions to Palestinians = illuminati icon play


----------

